# Montreal/Montréal



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be there this evening, so it will be rocking just that little bit extra!! 
:dance:


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

You're going to Montreal? I hope that you take pictures, I've seen some of your pictures and they're really great.

Some pictures of philips square, univesity and sherbrook street from flickr










by Stephen DesRoches










by **** j a z z z i ***










by philfo86










by Intiaz Rahim










by !MimosaMicheMichelle!


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

some pictures in my last post aren't working.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> I'll be there this evening, so it will be rocking just that little bit extra!!


Tell me, how do you feel when you're in Montréal? Do you feel you're just at home, like visiting Windsor or something, or does it feel a little bit strange, not foreign city but almost, due to the language barrier?


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

You don't have to fear the language barrier because almost everybody speaks english.

Some pictures from flickr










by Reading Tom










by J Charpentier










by redjar










by gbchristensen










by Jason Lister


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> Tell me, how do you feel when you're in Montréal? Do you feel you're just at home, like visiting Windsor or something, or does it feel a little bit strange, not foreign city but almost, due to the language barrier?




I feel very much at home, as I have been here probably more than 100 times over a period of 30 years... so really I feel much more at home here in Montréal than in Vancouver, Calgary, Windsor, etc... The language is not really a barrier; I am not completely fluent, but I can easily converse on most subjects, and most people here have at least some knowledge of English, or are fluently bilingual. Also I can read French pretty well, too. The city does not feel foreign, and is very approachable even for people who speak no French at all. I first visited Montreal in the 1970`s, so I have seen many, many many changes in the city. Every time I come I am happy to discover something new, and equally happy to visit all my old haunts again! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you sure that almost everybody speaks English?

I've a friend that has recently moved to Montreal and she has been having big problems because of the language. Her relatives living there are English speaking quebeckers and she said that, for example, in shops, many attendants have refused to speak English, even if they can. A shop assistant said that «if you want to speak English, leave Quebec».


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Are you sure that almost everybody speaks English?
> 
> I've a friend that has recently moved to Montreal and she has been having big problems because of the language. Her relatives living there are English speaking quebeckers and she said that, for example, in shops, many attendants have refused to speak English, even if they can. A shop assistant said that «if you want to speak English, leave Quebec».


That's really unusual but can happen. There's still some people of this kind, but there shouldn't be. They should have talked with his superior, I think he would have had some problems. But wherever I go, the staff first say "bonjour, hello" and then they speak with the language you talk. I never faced any problem of this kind, but I'm aware that there still is some people like that.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

The 1000 de la gauchetiere










by fotoproze










by moyogo

The skating rink inside of the building










by etautres


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

FFJ-MTL said:


> That's really unusual but can happen. There's still some people of this kind, but there shouldn't be. They should have talked with his superior, I think he would have had some problems. But wherever I go, the staff first say "bonjour, hello" and then they speak with the language you talk. I never faced any problem of this kind, but I'm aware that there still is some people like that.


He said that usually younger people are perfectly fine with both languages but some older residents are still very stiff about keeping the French anyway.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

J'adore cette ville


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ Moi aussi , ma préférée.



PortoNuts said:


> He said that usually younger people are perfectly fine with both languages but some older residents are still very stiff about keeping the French anyway.


Yes that's it.










by Ozboi-nz


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> The language is not really a barrier; I am not completely fluent, but I can easily converse on most subjects


So when you are in Paris, would you equally say that the language is not a barrier for you? Does it feel the same as being in, say, Dublin for you in terms of ease and comfort?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

PortoNuts said:


> He said that usually younger people are perfectly fine with both languages but some older residents are still very stiff about keeping the French anyway.


Let's face it, if there weren't people like that, Montréal wouldn't be French-speaking anymore (in fact it almost stopped being French-speaking at some point in history). These people may seem rude, but at the same time travellers love the fact that Montréal is so different due to the language, so it's a trade off, you can't expect it to miraculously keep a distinct culture in the middle of an anglophone ocean without a little bit of bruising on the edges. For example the much criticized law in the 1970s which made it mandatory to have French signage on shops and in the streets, as well as the mandatory use of French on the workplace (extremely criticized by the Anglophones at the time) is what probably saved the French language in Montréal, which North American tourists find so attractive and exotic about Montréal today.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah but one thing is trying to keep the language, enjoying the language and being proud of it, another thing is being rude to people just because they can't speak the local language. That isn't exactly a good point when a foreigner visits Montreal.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Was your friend a visitor or someone who moved there? If I moved to Porto and I made no effort to speak Portuguese with people, what would you think of me, and how do you think local people would view me?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

He is living there and of course he will have to take a French course anyway. But this happened just a few days after he arrived. And one way or another, the shop assistant doesn't need to know if you're a tourist or a resident.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

There is sensitivity due to the language competition taking place there. You can find the same sensitivity in other places that also experience language competition, such as Brussels, Barcelona, Lhasa, etc. I've had some very bad experiences in Catalonia (where I spent every summer during my childhood). Some people didn't like the fact that we talked to them in Spanish and replied angrily in Catalan even though in my family we don't speak Catalan. At the time I used to find the Catalans really rude and nationalists (like they cross out the Spanish signage on the Catalan motorways), but now I can see that they are trying to preserve a language that is threatened by Spanish (half of people in Catalonia have already switched to Spanish in daily life, which is a much worse situation than in Québec).


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

If Canada is bilingual, everyone should speak both languages correctly. Of course the main language in Quebec would French and in the rest of the country, English. But to speak both would be the perfect solution.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

From my own experience, Anglocanadians don't like the fact that they have to take French at school and viceversa.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

PortoNuts said:


> If Canada is bilingual, everyone should speak both languages correctly. Of course the main language in Quebec would French and in the rest of the country, English. But to speak both would be the perfect solution.


In an ideal world, it would world like that, yes, but in the real world, when there is a majority language and a minority language, the minority language always needs to be propped up to survive. You can't leave it only to "market forces". If you leave it to "market forces", without propping up the minority language, without giving it a privileged status (which can sometimes be annoying to non-speakers of that language), then the language withers and eventually becomes an almost dead language, only a historical relic, such as happened with most native Indian languages in North America, or Ainu in Japan, or French in Louisiana.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with brisavoine about the fact that these people encourage the people to use the french language and keeps its presence in a large anglophone area, but the answer he gave was rude and inappropriate, he could have just ask him to speak in french with him. Also, he shouldn't do this with the people that don't speak french. If somebody hasn't got the ability to speak french, he has the rights to be served in english as it is a bilingual country. If the guy could speak french and he spoke in english, the people could just disagree with talking with him, but not if he can't speak french.

Some pictures of St-Catherine street










by Intiaz Rahim










by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by appaIoosa


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by alanah.montreal










by caribb










by Daniel Raphael Cooper: Shootin' Silly


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

You should try to show a bit more of street life. It adds some "couleur locale" to the place, away from the glossy tourist postcards. 









by Mechanikat on Flickr









by Mechanikat on Flickr


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net










by 3.1415926535










by Ashokan










by Jon .










by Astrid van Wesenbeeck photography










by mamzi


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net










by CMR OO 77










by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I love this one. 

Neon sign outside a church on Rue Papineau, north of Rue Ste Catherine. The sign means "The reward for your sinning is Hell".







And below it says "He who [can't read] God doesn't sin anymore".









by a*c on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> So when you are in Paris, would you equally say that the language is not a barrier for you? Does it feel the same as being in, say, Dublin for you in terms of ease and comfort?


I am fortunate that I seem to be comforable in all cities, however to avoid turning this photo thread into an language issue (as too many Montreal threads have gone in the past), please pm me if you are interested in my impressions and I would be happy to discuss them! Then we can just keep enjoying these fine photos! Thank you!


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by .sanden.










by .sanden.










by gonzague










by Wally Baba










by Niccirf










by ÀЯŏRÁ










by caribb


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Montreal as well :cheers:


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by csyork65










by Humanoide










by fbphoto.ca










by Humanoide










by François Hogue


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night skyline of Montreal:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montrealguy2008/3746627602/


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

^^Really nice picture, I like the angle of te picture.

Place Jacques Cartier










by David Giral [in California in September?]










by kevincrumbs










by Djof










by hsair










by greg_guarino










by Alessandro Di Francesco










by mtnbiker404










by Dan Beards










by mtnbiker404


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

beautiful pics of Montreal

BTW do you happen to know how much does Montreal growns yearly in thousands aproximately?

thanks


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

jpsolarized said:


> beautiful pics of Montreal
> 
> BTW do you happen to know how much does Montreal growns yearly in thousands aproximately?
> 
> thanks


I think it's around 35000 per year.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

De Maisonneuve boulevard










by Clara**










by ukamera










by Brad-514










by Mtl_E_Man










by cndwlf_66










by zalgon










by blix613


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Montreal rocks! I really miss living there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FFJ-MTL said:


> Really nice picture, I like the angle of te picture.


Thanks  i will post few in the near future; btw your photos are very nice too


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

FFJ-MTL said:


> I think it's around 35000 per year.


thanks for the info

i always compare Montreal's population with Melbourne's one

like 5 years ago or so they sitted at 3.5 and 3.7 and i don't know what is the actual population of Montreal for 2009, but i read that Melbourne will hit the 4 million in december.

i think Melbourne has been growing 50 - 70 thousand per year.

Montreal and Melbourne are beautiful 2nd cities of each country


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

jpsolarized said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> i always compare Montreal's population with Melbourne's one
> 
> ...


I do so, I know that Montreal's population is around 3,9 million (~ 3,87 million).

Montreal and Melbourne are a bit similar (F1, 2nd cities, culture, etc perhaps even the name of the cities), I like both.

BTW is there a big difference between Melbourne's population and sydney's one? I think it's around 0,5 million?










by rosy_outlook










by Ulrich Thumult










by zadcat










by gbalogh










by roncaglia










by roncaglia


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks  i will post few in the near future; btw your photos are very nice too


Thanks, and if anyone wants to post photos of Montreal, he can feel free to do so.










by gbalogh










by silv_eric


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by maskatu69


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE Montreal! Quebec is such a beautiful province!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos of Montreal


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful city


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by blork


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by blork










by medialex007


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like this photo @FFJ-MTL :


>


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That picture seems to have just been taken out of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## The Awesome One (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome photos of my favorite city in North America


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by martingirard57










by ninakobie










by jeanwi1980


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

My hometown! I love you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Montreal 



> That picture seems to have just been taken out of Lord of the Rings


Some how, yes


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Montréal in 1902. The largest city in Canada.










It would be great if someone could post a picture taken from the same spot today.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to sse more pictures of Montreal from the late 19th century, early 1900s.

Great pic that one!


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a picture from about the same angle










Other photos



















by Ashokan


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 



Parte del mundo said:


> That's what Im talking about!!!!!


I totally agree with you.










by MusMs


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by kevincrumbs










by k/


----------



## massinissa81 (Aug 15, 2009)

tres belle montreal


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Some pictures by Allotoi81 from the Quebec forum


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The second picture shows perfectly how dense Montreal city centre is.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

I see now.
Montreal is definitely nicer than Toronto when it comes to the architecture and cityscape.

Too bad, Montreal was a French speaking City.
I have no doubt that if Canadians decided to develop Montreal as the financial capital of Canada, it would become far greater than Toronto could have become.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ Yes, personally, I agree with you. Also, Montreal has always been Canada's financial capital and first city until the mid 1970's when it became officially a french speaking city, and people left the city.. now the city is developing softer, but I kinda like the fact that Montreal is a french city, it makes it even more unique.

Some pictures from the Quebec forum



















By Ashok










By silverPuppeteer from flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Did it only become a french speaking city in the 1970s? I had always thought that Montreal had been a french speaking since its beginning.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Montreal has got a long history. You're right, it was french in the begining and kept it french presence, it was the "capital" of new France, but there were battles with the british all the time because Montreal was an important economic centre.. There were period when british had the city and other where french had it. I don't really know about Quebec's history but I think so. In the 1900's, the british controlled the city, and the official language was english, but there was still a big french community. Until then, Montreal wan an english city like all of Canada, but at the end of the 1960's, the nationalist started showing, and they finally won the battle and Montreal became officially french, and starts instoring laws like bill 101 (all in french..), and then Montreal became french and Canada a billingual country. The Quebequers even wanted the independance from Canada, but didn't get it because of a failing referendrum.

If there's something wrong in what I said somebody can correct me?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Montreal ist sehr schön!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

FFJ-MTL said:


> Montreal has got a long history. You're right, it was french in the begining and kept it french presence, it was the "capital" of new France, but there were battles with the british all the time because Montreal was an important economic centre.. There were period when british had the city and other where french had it. I don't really know about Quebec's history but I think so. In the 1900's, the british controlled the city, and the official language was english, but there was still a big french community. Until then, Montreal wan an english city like all of Canada, but at the end of the 1960's, the nationalist started showing, and they finally won the battle and Montreal became officially french, and starts instoring laws like bill 101 (all in french..), and then Montreal became french and Canada a billingual country. The Quebequers even wanted the independance from Canada, but didn't get it because of a failing referendrum.
> 
> If there's something wrong in what I said somebody can correct me?


Well, I did some research and from what I've read, Montreal was anglophone for a certain period in the 19th century but by the turning of the 20th century it was largely francophone again.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

@ Chadoh25 I find Montreal beautiful too, I love the architecture of the buildings

@PortoNuts, Montreal has always been mainly francophone (number of people) I think, but the english controlled the city so that made Montreal an anglophone city until the french wanted to make the city franciophone because they were the majority..

here are some pictures I took from the Quebec forum


----------



## massinissa81 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

How snowy is Montreal during the winter?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Unbelievably snowy. 

*FFJ-MTL:* Great pics. More please.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Some pictures by Beiruti from the Quebec forum


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

massinissa81 said:


>


I can't see your picture if you posted one.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Some pictures by le calmar from mtlurb.com


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Always the best pics of Montreal. That metro entrance is just like the ones in Paris. :drool: :cheers:

As I'm from a country where snowing is not a common phenomemon, Montreal must be nicer in the Winter.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ That entrance is to the Square Victoria Metro station. It is an original Hector Guimard gate and was a gift from the city of Paris. 

What's nice about Quebec winters is that the weather stays cold enough and snowy enough that you don't get a continuous freeze and thaw. The snow stays white longer, and the banks high. That coupled with the beautiful architecture in much of Montreal makes for a very picturesque setting. I spent 2 years living in Montreal. It was cold in winter, but very beautiful.

Snow, followed by warming trends result in lots of slush, and dirty looking snow. Montreal gets that too, but not as much as some other cities like Halifax or Toronto.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you! kay:


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Is that building the city hall?
> 
> I was already missing your updates FFJ kay:.


Yes that is the city hall

Yes, I was travelling this month so I couldn't update my thread, I will try to update more frequently 










by seibu1










by Dan Beards










by Simon Varwell










by Annablythedoll










by canadamatt




























by eclipse1325
































































by seibu1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos, downtown of Montreal in them are very nice as well


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Thx for the comments

These are some photos of a public square in Montreal, place Jean-Paul Rioppelle










by wallyg










by LucyPB2urJelly










by GMD 02










by leonzerider










by fettling

Other places























































by GMD 02


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Montreal skyline










by David Giral










by dak5154










by David Giral



















by _Action Jackson










by Sly----










by AndreJenny.com










by *catou*










by lacasse










by helga_ni










by w1ll1am










by mathotspot










by jamesianmorgan










by DIS-PATCH Festival










by zlopid


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by PiperBasher










by cndwlf_66










by Manual Focus~~~mElCh mAq










by manderbam










by ellisfoto










by Alec the Picture Guy










by samcrimm










by Anik Shrestha










by djwerdna










by Kodamalily










by Shogunito










by Sound of Photos










by guybrariang










by Nicole Bloomfield










by Sandman5










by Antonio Iacovelli










by RockN










by Montreal Vista










by Sandman5


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Out of words with Montreal :cheers1:.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ Thx!



















by cndwlf_66










by ' Toshio '
















































































































































































































by cndwlf_66










by ' Toshio '


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by cndwlf_66


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great photos from Montreal downtown :cheers:


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

^^Thx, here are some of the new square in the quartier des spectacles.























































by medialex007



















by Quartier des spectacles, Montréal

other places










by suntom










by stellar.centurion

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherdewolf/1818849618/

by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

by redjar










by justin feigelman










by l. e. luhn










by chiarezza.dolce










by cisca27










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinavillalobos/1701959712/

by Carolina Villalobos


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos ya'll. I Love Montreal!


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Some photos of Montreal skyline










by Nagender Parimi










by aputridmind










by Kevin Polesello










by wafic00










by Sean_Marshall










by Whirl256










by majid_abdulrahman






















































































































by photohp


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another big, fabulous north american city,, Montreal !

but it seems quite quiet on press rather than Toronto, and even than Vancouver,, 
cuz just me in asia?


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!



Mussoda said:


> another big, fabulous north american city,, Montreal !
> 
> but it seems quite quiet on press rather than Toronto, and even than Vancouver,,
> cuz just me in asia?


Really? It may look like this in the last photos, but it's the total opposite, it's one of the most vibrant cities in NA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo of Montreal at night:


>


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some photos taken by the talentuous MartinMtl from mtlurb.com

here are the links to his threads

http://www.mtlurb.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2145

http://www.mtlurb.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2146



MartinMtl said:


> Sherbrooke street
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MartinMtl said:


> Quartier International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All by MartinMtl


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks very European, nice city!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Canada was colonized by Europeans. The Canadian nation's historical heartland is Quebec, while Montréal became the nation's first and largest metropolis. It's no accident that European architectural influence is most visible in Montréal. Other old Canadian cities look like this too, but not to the same degree because they were smaller cities back then. It's only recently that Toronto became the largest city in the nation.

The newer Canadian cities/areas look distinctly north American while the older cities/areas naturally reflect the architecture of the early settlers.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

isaidso said:


> ^^ Canada was colonized by Europeans. The Canadian nation's historical heartland is Quebec, while Montréal became the nation's first and largest metropolis. It's no accident that European architectural influence is most visible in Montréal. Other old Canadian cities look like this too, but not to the same degree because they were smaller cities back then. It's only recently that Toronto became the largest city in the nation.
> 
> The newer Canadian cities/areas look distinctly north American while the older cities/areas naturally reflect the architecture of the early settlers.


Don't forget that a lot of cities, like Toronto, lost many historical buildings. On thing that messed up Montreal was the referendum that happened in 1995 and the bill 101 in the 70s. If it wasn't for these two things Montreal would still be the number one city in Canada - not Toronto.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> Don't forget that a lot of cities, like Toronto, lost many historical buildings. On thing that messed up Montreal was the referendum that happened in 1995 and the bill 101 in the 70s. If it wasn't for these two things Montreal would still be the number one city in Canada - not Toronto.


Many cities in Canada demolished large quantities of old building stock, but Montréal always had the greatest collection of fabulous buildings from that era. Montréal may be Canada's #2 city today, but it will always have the best pre-war architecture in the country. We just don't construct buildings like that any more. 

I'd even argue that Montréal has the best overall architecture in Canada, but Toronto is narrowing that gap rapidly.


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm probably biased but I think Montreal still has the best old and modern architecture in Canada, it is even a unesco city of design, there are very few in the world. However like Isaidso said before, Toronto's catching up at a very fast pace, I love the ROM addition, the renovation of the AGO, the OCAD, and a lot of the new towers, but I'm not liking the waterfront devellopement, it's all residential, they shoud make something else in my opinion. But that's better than nothing and the devellopement is of a good quality.

Here is a thread by yamezfairos from SSP

































































































































































































































































































All these photos are taken by yamezfairos from SSP


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very cool whats more common spoken in montreal in every day conversations english or french?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't lived in Montréal since 1991, but I'd say it's still French by a wide margin. English is spoken amongst anglophones, but it's expected that everything be conducted in French once you move beyond your circle of friends.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, cool new photos of Montreal, including those downtown pics


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Montreal is a mix of the marvelous old buldings and atonishing skyscrapers! 
(sorry my bad english)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2007)

Congratulations! Your beautiful city is the city banner for today!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations! Your beautiful city is the city banner for today!


No, that is not Montreal, it is Mumbai, in India.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> Montreal is a mix of the marvelous old buldings and atonishing skyscrapers!


In few words exactly... the old part looks little European with those old buildings


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Linda cidade! Tomara que o francês seja sempre a língua oficial da cidade. O inglês tornaria a cidade comum e desintessante como a maioria das cidades canadenses que falam esse idioma. Há um movimento pró independência de Quebec, que já foi enaltecido por Charle de Gaulle quando numa visita na década de sessenta clamou: Vive Quebec livre! É muito bom ver os cartazes em língua francesa. É um charme irresistível!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Again, beautiful pics. Montreal architecture has definetly an European look and the mix of modern buildings in the city centre is just top notch!:cheers:

Ah, the Portuguese flag in this pic .










P.S. Pedro, I'm not a mod but English is the official language here and this is not exactly the right place to promote the Quebec separatist movement .


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments

Here are some skyline and others pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seamesse/3806674014/










by justdave79










by feiwang


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like the fireworks photo above


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

A photo thread by Cirrus from SSP




























































































































































































































































































































All photos by Cirrus from SSP


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! Montreal is a great city that inspires from street level.  Looks very Canadian to me !


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE Montreal! It's such a beautiful city!


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal (Sep 21, 2009)

Pictures by cataclaw from mtlurb.com


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice photos everyone.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La bourse ou la vie par sgauthier, sur Flickr


Rue Saint-Paul par Carl's Captures, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par photohp, sur Flickr


Office du tourisme de Montréal (Québec, Canada) par AuthentikCanada, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place d'Armes, Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Twins ? par t*bac, sur Flickr


IMG_2413 par rknellwolf, sur Flickr


Le stade olympique de Montréal par Claude Robillard, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Quebec par Simon Collison, sur Flickr


Boul. Sir-Wilfrid-Laurier par Djof, sur Flickr


Port of Montreal par colros, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par maduarte, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Banlieue / Suburb par M9ike, sur Flickr


Suburban street, Mont Royal, Quebec par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Montréal, Outremont par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


Houses overlooking Outremont Park, Montreal par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Falling of a summer par sgauthier, sur Flickr


Montréal par hienpham2006, sur Flickr


Montréal par hienpham2006, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal par Jari Kurittu, sur Flickr


Centre commercial Ville-Marie. par manumenal, sur Flickr


Casino de Montréal par Ville de Montréal, sur Flickr


Unreal par sgauthier, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I miss Montreal so much, I haven't been since 2006. Outremont is a beautiful neighbourhood. I lived there for about a year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by Night by aymgo, on Flickr


montreal-at-night-1920x1080-wallpaper-3898 by egkostin, on Flickr


Rue St. Paul at Night by kevin.kuhl, on Flickr


Montreal Night Skyline by huschu, on Flickr


Rapido by PrimalOptic, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A40-16h30 par Yanick Sasseville, sur Flickr


Autoroute 40 par le calmar, sur Flickr


Downtown par le calmar, sur Flickr


Skyline par le calmar, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Arc-en-ciel par jeromedsoucy, sur Flickr


Pont Victoria - Montréal par Chez Julius Livre 1, sur Flickr


Rue Ste. Cathérine - Montréal par Chez Julius Livre 1, sur Flickr


Complexe Desjardins par fermata.daily, sur Flickr


Marche Jean Talon par fermata.daily, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Square Saint-Louis, Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Barclay School par colros, sur Flickr


Université de Montréal par colros, sur Flickr


Art Deco Duplex par colros, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Motorcycle on rue Sainte-Hélène in Old Montreal par Antonio Iacovelli, sur Flickr


Old Port, Montreal par Leftimage, sur Flickr


Boulevard René-Lévesque par sgauthier, sur Flickr


_MG_7798b par normandm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Christ Church Cathedral, Montréal par Jerolek, sur Flickr


Banque de Montréal / Bank of Montreal par M9ike, sur Flickr


Édifice Sun Life Building par sgauthier, sur Flickr


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Summer Solstice City After Sunset by Paul Eifert on Flickr









Montreal by danielkent404 on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Open Roof par Matt.J | Cars, sur Flickr


Speedster !!! par Matt.J | Cars, sur Flickr


Biertopia par Reading Tom, sur Flickr


Terrasses Windsor par le calmar, sur Flickr


Montréal par Jari Kurittu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Prodigieux miroir / Stupendous mirror! par M9ike, sur Flickr


Le Cocher de l'Hôtel de Ville par JacG1, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par photohp, sur Flickr


09032013-_COQ2542 par ToineCo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Gentrifying former industrial district, Montreal par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Anne ma soeur Anne par designwallah, sur Flickr


Rosemont - Angles par caribb, sur Flickr


Pique-niue des mousquetaires - île Sainte-Hélène-_DSC0777 par Y Focus, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal - Downtown Montréal: Tour IBM-Marathon par wallyg, sur Flickr


Boulevard René-Lévesque par Ville de MontrÃ©al, sur Flickr


Montreal Downtown 4 Oct 2010 par Roberto Rocco, sur Flickr


Mer de bureaux par urb_mtl, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Stroll - #DSC_0319-2 by Diane Tisseur | Groovy Lens, on Flickr


Downtown Montreal Skyline - #2013-55 by Diane Tisseur | Groovy Lens, on Flickr


Montreal ! by CloudP, on Flickr


St. Paul Street East by JHikka, on Flickr


Old Montreal by tedfordtf, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pique-nique hivernal? par rknellwolf, sur Flickr


Basilica lamps par aylmerqc, sur Flickr


Place d'Armes par aylmerqc, sur Flickr


Hôtel Le Place d'Armes (Québec, Canada) par AuthentikCanada, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Quel belle journée à Montréal! par meehanf, sur Flickr


Montréal, 28 juin 2011. Le 318, ch. de la Côte-Saint-Antoine. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


Mile-End Street par David Giral, sur Flickr


Montréal, Mile End par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

In Motion par Michaël Guay-Lambert, sur Flickr


Montreal par Wally Baba, sur Flickr


It is Canada Day: Jacques Cartier bridge and the Parc des Qauis du Vieux-Port viewed from the Pointe-a-Calliere Museum in Old Montreal. par inspiredbytravel , sur Flickr


View of Le Square Phillips directly west from the top of our hotel in Montreal. par inspiredbytravel, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

moulin01_HDR par behemothmedia, sur Flickr


Montréal, sept. 2009. Le 4765, boul. Gouin Est, depuis ave. Éthier. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


07_05_21_Maison de peirres du boulevard Gouin à Montréal par passetemps, sur Flickr


Montréal, 28 juin 2011. Les 561- 563, ch.de la Côte-Saint-Antoine. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Piano rouge. by CloudP, on Flickr


Montreal - Place de la Cathedrale by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal - Ave. McGill College - Terrasse by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal - rue Ste-Catherine by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal - Jazz Festival 2013 begins! by caribb, on Flickr


Jazz Festival 2013 by caribb, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

St. Joseph's Oratory of Mount Royal, Côte des Neiges, Montreal par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par maduarte, sur Flickr


Immeuble Henry Birks and Sons par Ville de Montréal, sur Flickr


Canada - Old Montreal par Chris&Steve, sur Flickr


Banque de Montréal par Carl's Captures, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place Jacques Cartier, Montreal (Matin) par Bill Holmes, sur Flickr


Marche Ste. Catherine, Montreal par Bill Holmes, sur Flickr


Boucherville par le calmar, sur Flickr


The go Medieval par Yanick Sasseville, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Great finds. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Square Victoria by caribb, on Flickr


Square Victoria by caribb, on Flickr


rue St-Paul by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal 2013 - Day 4-242 by Camtography, on Flickr


Montreal - rue Ste-Catherine by caribb, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Canada - Montréal, Québec par Chris&Steve, sur Flickr


Windsor Station, Montreal's main train station par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Ogilvy Store, Montreal par Saeed Sheikh, sur Flickr


Montréal, 10 juin 2009. Les 318-330, rue Sherbrooke Est. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


Headquarters of Les Fusiliers Mont-Royal, Montreal par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Entry to Paradise par ` Toshio ', sur Flickr


Jardin chinois au jardin botanique de Montréal par manumenal, sur Flickr


Montreal through the fountain par Hubert Simon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal, Ville-Marie par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


Montréal, Outremont par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


Montréal, Outremont par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

ruelle St-hubert et viger par alanah.montreal, sur Flickr


Montréal, Plateau-Mont-Royal par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


The majestic houses on Avenue Laval HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by caribb, on Flickr


Relaxin` in the Park by caribb, on Flickr


Sidewalk patio in front of Starbucks by Jordon, on Flickr


Montreal - Lower Montreal by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal - Griffintown Projects by caribb, on Flickr


beaver lake lookout pano.jpg by MarcusAndreus, on Flickr


Montreal panorama by stephanie.keating, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal - Downtown Montréal: Hôtel Berkeley par wallyg, sur Flickr


Rue Saint-Jacques, Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Ancien Hôtel de ville de Ste-Cunégonde-_DSC8565-Modifier-redress par Y Focus, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paroisse Saint-Denis par colros, sur Flickr


Pavillon Roger-Gaudry, University of Montreal par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Chateau Theatre par colros, sur Flickr


Canadian Pacific Railway Park Ave. Station par colros, sur Flickr


Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IBM Building par Foul Photography, sur Flickr


University Guy Concordia par Foul Photography, sur Flickr


Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Ste-Catherine par le calmar, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Jacques Cartier Bridge par caribb, sur Flickr


Old small scquare par caribb, sur Flickr


rue St-Paul par caribb, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

William-Dow House Entrance (1860) - Downtown Montreal par David Giral, sur Flickr


Édifice Lucien-Saulnier (Vieux Palais de Justice), Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Marie Reine Du Monde Cathedral par Reading Tom, sur Flickr


Montréal - Golden Mile Square: Musée McCord par wallyg, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par ^RedpixL, sur Flickr


MTL_Night_1 par acote1015, sur Flickr


On Top of Mont Royal par neuroticjose, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal par Vancayzeele Olivier, sur Flickr


The Olympic Village par capreit, sur Flickr


Golf Ile des Soeurs par Wally Baba, sur Flickr


Montréal par abdallahh, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Quartier des spectacles par Ville de Montréal, sur Flickr


Moving around par caribb, sur Flickr


Ste-Catherine Street Crowds par caribb, sur Flickr


IMG_6303 par Veronique, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Office du tourisme de Montréal (Québec, Canada) par AuthentikCanada, sur Flickr


Place des Festivals du Quartier des spectacles par Quartier des spectacles, Montréal, sur Flickr


Evening in Old Montreal-2927 par Ronald Santerre, sur Flickr


Montréal par Jari Kurittu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Verdun par Matias-Garabedian, sur Flickr


Verdun par Matias-Garabedian, sur Flickr


Hôpital Chinois de Montréal par Ville de MontrÃ©al, sur Flickr


Fire station and restaurants, Côte des Neiges par Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Schwarz's on rue St-Laurent par TomChatt, sur Flickr


Montréal, Plateau-Mont-Royal par Coyolicatzin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ville de Montréal - Unique View by Paul Ei, on Flickr


Downtown Montreal. by Captured.., on Flickr


Night mood by caribb, on Flickr


Smoke Over The City by Paul Ei, on Flickr


Crowds at the Jazz Festival by caribb, on Flickr


Little Drummer Boy by caribb, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place Jacques Cartier par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


Place Jacques-Cartier (1) par Cendrine Marrouat, sur Flickr


Office du tourisme de Montréal (Québec, Canada) par AuthentikCanada, sur Flickr


Cloudy Evening on Montreal HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal par Jari Kurittu, sur Flickr


Montréal par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


Montréal par Jari Kurittu, sur Flickr


St-Laurent Mural Smak Scan Juin 2013 DSP6180 par photofil, sur Flickr


St-Laurent Mural Old Stare Juin 2013 DSP6178 par photofil, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Canada - Old Montreal par Chris&Steve, sur Flickr


IMG_3396 A par markh0421, sur Flickr


Canada - Old Montreal par Chris&Steve, sur Flickr


Vacances montréalaises par monilague, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_9247-2052674803-O by Grant Mallory, on Flickr


Canvas Of People by PrimalOptic, on Flickr


20130714-_DSF9879.jpg by MisterSven, on Flickr


20130714-_DSF9903.jpg by MisterSven, on Flickr


Overlooking by MisterSven, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Maxime Riendeau DSC_0793 par Maxime Riendeau, sur Flickr


_MG_0163 par Alexandre Agassian, sur Flickr


Lowney - Griffintown - BBQ 2013 par prevel, sur Flickr


Fireworks Montreal #2 par Michael Vesia, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Reflets par Eric Constantineau - www.ericconstantineau.com, sur Flickr


Solitude par Eric Constantineau - www.ericconstantineau.com, sur Flickr


Mountains on the horizon par AV Dezign, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Fashion by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


Montréal sur le fleuve by Y.RAVARY photoart, on Flickr


Montréal downtown by julien_10, on Flickr


Montréal by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


Montréal by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Overlooking by MisterSven, on Flickr


Wow, this is my brother in black shirt, who is a Montrealer.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

It's a small world 



Snow City par Michael Vesia, sur Flickr


Dog Walkin' par Michael Vesia, sur Flickr


Maison à la porte blanche par _Spoutnik, sur Flickr


Les pions par Eric Constantineau - www.ericconstantineau.com, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal, 13 oct. 2011. Les 3809-3805, ave. Laval. par DubyDub2009, sur Flickr


_MG_6979 par Alexandre Agassian, sur Flickr


Griffintown 020 par Digital Canuck, sur Flickr


_MG_7693 par Alexandre Agassian, sur Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Montreal is such an amazing and beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown by hendryyyy, on Flickr


NOY_3615 by NoyelleD, on Flickr


Skyscraper in downtown of Montreal - Quebec by Hervé Platteaux, on Flickr


The lovely street near the downtown of Montreal - Quebec by Hervé Platteaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal skyline at night, Canada by Hernani Larrea, on Flickr


Downtown Montréal by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


[297/365] View from Intercontinental Hotel in Montreal - Day 2 by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


Best Reading Spot in Town... by Michael Vesia, on Flickr


Bonne nuit Vieux-Montreal by yeahbouyee, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rue Gosford par _Spoutnik, sur Flickr

^^ It's rue Saint-Claude


Hector Guimard's entrance portico par Quevillon, sur Flickr


Molson Stadium south east side par Quevillon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

DSC_1260 par zvileve, sur Flickr


Montreal view2 par Tamara Vineberg, sur Flickr


La Ronde par Tamara Vineberg, sur Flickr


Montreal Nightscape par Michael Vesia, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Montréal Downtown at Night*
The downtown region houses many corporate headquarters as well a large majority of the city's skyscrapers which, by law, cannot be greater in height than Mount Royal in order to preserve the aesthetic predominance and intimidation factor of the mountain.​

Montreal by Brian.li, on Flickr


Montreal by night by Sphaax, on Flickr


Montréal by Antoine Demé, on Flickr


Montréal by clementbelleudy, on Flickr


IMG_2306 by Sam L-G, on Flickr


Montreal shining by clementbelleudy, on Flickr


Minuit by Mick. M-, on Flickr


Montreal by night by Chamseddine Mouatsi, on Flickr


IMG_1623 by oh kay rakkoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Urban Life in Montreal *
Montreal was referred to as "Canada's Cultural Capital" by Monocle magazine. The city is Canada's centre for French language television productions, radio, theatre, film, multimedia, and print publishing.​

Montréalités by BMaag, on Flickr


Jacek Jarnuskiewicz, Les Allusifs. 2002 by art_inthecity, on Flickr


Béatitude sereine by BMaag, on Flickr


Parc La Fontaine (Montreal, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


Boy with orange leaf (Montreal, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_2598_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


Station Baudry (Montreal, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


Le Depanneur by Michael Vesia, on Flickr​


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

I just fucking love this city.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Tam tam at Mont Royal par fatseth, sur Flickr


Rue de Bullion par maridominique, sur Flickr


Terrasse du restaurant La Cabane Grecque par Blog Story, sur Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

#35 - Fall leftovers par guitouxx, sur Flickr


Roots of concrete par guitouxx, sur Flickr


parc lafontaine, montréal par François Hogue, sur Flickr


La route des fourrures par Mire de rien, sur Flickr


Marché Bonsecours, Montreal par Richard McGuire, sur Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Downtown Montreal*
The downtown region houses many corporate headquarters as well a large majority of the city's skyscrapers which, by law, cannot be greater in height than Mount Royal in order to preserve the aesthetic predominance and intimidation factor of the mountain.​

Mont Royal Automne by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Mont royal by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Montréal by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Vieux Port by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Vieux port by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Tour Olympique by Coraliedpn, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Urban Life in Montréal*
Montreal was referred to as "Canada's Cultural Capital" by Monocle magazine. The city is Canada's centre for French language television productions, radio, theatre, film, multimedia, and print publishing.​

Saint Catherine by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Rue Ontario by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Quai de l'horloge by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Lac des Castors by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Vieux port by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Montréal beach by Coraliedpn, on Flickr


Biosphère by Coraliedpn, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Montreal Restaurants and Food*
Restaurants in Montreal and the surrounding areas and the food that they serve.​

Place Jacques Cartier by caribb, on Flickr


Montreal - Ave. McGill College - Terrasse by caribb, on Flickr


Chex Chili by caribb, on Flickr


Trattoria by caribb, on Flickr


Montréal, Canada by aljuarez, on Flickr


Montréal, Canada by aljuarez, on Flickr


Cachitos by Bill Binns, on Flickr


Suckling Pig by Bill Binns, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

MTL// Winter 13'14 par K'farnaüm, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Whiny Dancer, sur Flickr


Première neige 2013 par boudrias, sur Flickr


first snow - selfie par khoa_sus2, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Centre ville de Montréal by William_Monette_Photos, on Flickr


Montreal - city scape by p.sebastien, on Flickr


Untitled by somebody_, on Flickr


Montreal life - Prince Arthur by Mila Araujo @Milaspage, on Flickr


Old Montreal light. by CloudP, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Great photos and great city.. I love Montreal. I have really good memories over there.
If separatism didn't exist it could be largest city in Canada


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I've been to Montreal about 4 times and I loved it each and everytime.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_6434 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


IMG_5604 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


IMG_5769 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


Terrasse du restaurant La Cabane Grecque par Blog Story, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Chess in the park par The Montreal Buzz, sur Flickr


Montréal en octobre par Bo No Bo, sur Flickr


IMG_5884 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


Montreal- Redpath Museum; McGill par Josh DeMissie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal par Vancayzeele Olivier, sur Flickr


DSC01435 par Josh DeMissie, sur Flickr


Montreal - Canada par Pablo Monteagudo, sur Flickr


Griffintown 004 par Digital Canuck, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_5375 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


IMG_6132 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


montreal-cafe, rue laurier, plateau mont-royal, montréal, 18h44 par François Hogue, sur Flickr


IMG_5249 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Façade par Seamesse, sur Flickr


Caserne de pompier No 30 par Reneau Frigon, sur Flickr


Old Port Montreal par The Montreal Buzz, sur Flickr


L'Oratoire Saint-Joseph du Mont-Royal par Mire de rien, sur Flickr


Moulin Fleming, Lasalle, Montréal par abdallahh, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_3133 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


Atwater WTP par Northwest haidaan, sur Flickr


Plage de l'Horloge - Vieux Port de Montréal par Martin Ujlaki, sur Flickr


Parc Olympique de Montréal par Gabriel Vaz, sur Flickr


Montreal par lilikx, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

It was a beautiful day par QUΔΠ ΠGUΨΣΠ, sur Flickr


Downtown Montreal par QUΔΠ ΠGUΨΣΠ, sur Flickr


They are back (panorama) par QUΔΠ ΠGUΨΣΠ, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

university street par chao.photos, sur Flickr


MTL par Hozen514, sur Flickr


City lights oleh Ziyan | Photography, di Flickr


Montreal by night par bochinohito1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

University, looking down by Ed Bilodeau, on Flickr


ferrari by tesseract33, on Flickr


P9036474 by mtlp, on Flickr


Bonsecours by A.J. Kandy, on Flickr


P9185051.JPG by mtlp, on Flickr


P9166601 by mtlp, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Derrière la Gare par Seamesse, sur Flickr


Château Dufresne par JoKodak (Joanne), sur Flickr


Old Montreal oleh Steve Hobson, di Flickr


Fill the blank par FélixHallé, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Kanada - Montreal par faktotum, sur Flickr


IMG_5959 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


Montreal Downtown during Sunset par DjeepMtl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_5846 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


marché Bonsecours sur St-Paul par Dan Menard Photo, sur Flickr


Montreal - Canada par Pablo Monteagudo, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal par Richard McGuire, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quite a send-off by La Belle Province, on Flickr


IMG_2413_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


IMG_0556_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


IMG_2328_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


IMG_0559_r by gildas_29, on Flickr


Colors of Fall at the Vieux-Port de Montréal (Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

IMG_5717 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


#007 - Day of rest par guitouxx, sur Flickr


Everything is fine par guitouxx, sur Flickr


IMG_6172 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Basilique-Cathedrale Marie-Reine-du-Monde par Ian David Blüm, sur Flickr


churchdome par Pierre.B, sur Flickr


Basilique Saint-Patrick par JoKodak (Joanne), sur Flickr


Notre Dame par LEG work, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

birds eye view montreal oleh momosalahi, di Flickr


Man vs. Nature par AN07, sur Flickr


Place Jacques Cartier from the Old Port par MomentaryShutter, sur Flickr


IMG_7346 par abaesel, sur Flickr


IMG_5029 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par La Belle Province, sur Flickr


IMG_4923 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


IMG_3108 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


IMG_5477 par christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal March 2014 by DRB Pics, on Flickr


Montreal March 2014 by DRB Pics, on Flickr


DSCN0885.jpg by Photodougs, on Flickr


Windsor Station. by Mystery-110, on Flickr


_DSC3596-2 by BadPeter!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

HINT of a RAINBOW par Bruno LaLiberté, sur Flickr


Montreal par ∃Scape, sur Flickr


Lights par pobourgeois, sur Flickr


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice! But the last one isn't Montreal, it's Toronto.


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Montrealer said:


> Nice! But the last one isn't Montreal, it's Toronto.


Indeed. Yonge St :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal by Bo No Bo, on Flickr

Montreal by S. Fernandez, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal on a summer night by _AD__, on Flickr

IMG_2995 by Michael Afar, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by timetravel3132, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ville de Montréal - Looking East At Sunrise by Paul Ei, on Flickr

Montreal by night 2 by AsQuel by AkanshaGautam1994, on Flickr

Montréal by Bo No Bo, on Flickr

Untitled by Al M., on Flickr

Mount Royal, Montréal, QC by Jay2Jz, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Still one of America's premier cities. Montreal oozes charm by the bucket load.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ville de Montréal - Morning Core by Paul Ei, on Flickr

MTL Love by juliahilao, on Flickr

MTL Love by juliahilao, on Flickr

MTL Love by juliahilao, on Flickr

Montreal2014_078 copy by piccolo pesce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

printemps-été 2014 87 by PassionPhotosPhil, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Forsyth, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montreal by hm.andrei, on Flickr

vieux port - Montreal by Eduardo Rizzu, on Flickr

Far off by RealDjGonzales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC00315 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00313 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00353 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00380 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00275 by Athena Gala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Before Dark. by B a D W o L F, on Flickr

Montreal 2014 082 by Sunissa Shrimpton, on Flickr

Dow sunset by njh1911, on Flickr

Untitled by Guillaume Landry Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Stash Restaurant/Cafe



























































https://www.facebook.com/stashcafemtl?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/stashcafemtl?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pano-Montréal by yves.mezieres, on Flickr

DSCF6415c by jocelynrogers1, on Flickr

Rue Sainte-Catherine by Fred_514, on Flickr

MTL Love by juliahilao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal nightshot by Fred_514, on Flickr

DSC00293 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00787 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

DSC00263 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

Montréal by evgeniya_sp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mont-Ryoal lookout by caribb, on Flickr

Downtown-Montréal by woltarise, on Flickr

DSC00794 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

Ville de Montréal - Morning Core by Paul Ei, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by zeder88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8845 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8912 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8875 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8119 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8656 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Of Montreal, Downtown And Old Port View. Across The Saint Laurent River. by Fabian_Aldazabal, on Flickr

2014_Montreal_Downtown_8751 by i.samuelchen, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Basilica by requiemjp, on Flickr

Old Port of Montréal by night by GemMoth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

T048123- Wind, clouds- Du vent, des nuages by BLnordik, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Forsyth, on Flickr

August 2014 by PYKtures' Life, on Flickr

T6829- L'autre Notre-Dame by BLnordik, on Flickr

August 2014 by PYKtures' Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hyatt Regency by Fred_514, on Flickr

T748678- Montréal le 2 octobre by BLnordik, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal 71 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal 74 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal 70 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New Condos by caribb, on Flickr

IMG_1975 by ypaulysaute, on Flickr

IMG_1973 by ypaulysaute, on Flickr

IMG_1980 by ypaulysaute, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal 67 by David OMalley, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal 27 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by Fred_514, on Flickr

Ville-Marie - Rue Sainte-Catherine Ouest by JeanLemieux91, on Flickr

Downtown. by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

062014_Montreal_MontRoyal_007 by cpwojcik, on Flickr

Walk Downtown by msg_moi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal - Vue Aérienne #3 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Montréal vu du Ciel #3 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


Montréal vu du Ciel #2 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Touch of Blue by Torganiel, on Flickr


Call Me Geometry by Alex L'aventurier,, on Flickr


XXI by Torganiel, on Flickr


The Timing by Torganiel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A Cake in the Sky by Torganiel, on Flickr


The Gazette, Montréal, Qc. by Y.RAVARY photoart (Thanks for Over 500K Views!), on Flickr


Place Ville Marie by lusignan, on Flickr


The Pyramid by Torganiel, on Flickr


Gratte - ciel by bensmat, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Day 226 - A very fun day off by montreal_bunny, on Flickr


The Tall Ships on the Quays 2010 by montreal_bunny, on Flickr


The Tall Ships have arrived by montreal_bunny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal by DiZzY Photograph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal cityscape by Nico Brunet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal in night by v4serge, on Flickr


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Brace yourself, Montreal Photos!



Martin Mtl said:


> Source: FOTOimage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Holy shit

:drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hôtel de ville de Montréal - Mairie Canada (2) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Vieux Montréal by Duda Arraes, on Flickr


rue et divers Montréal Canada (291) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Balade en Bateau sur le Saint Laurent Montréal Canada (12) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Old Montreal Waterfront by Yani Dimitri, on Flickr


Montréal sous le Smog by Y.RAVARY photoart (Thanks for Over 500K Views!), on Flickr


Montreal 1:00AM by Bill Binns, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Boulevard René Lévesque by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


Hot-dogs – Poutines by Torganiel, on Flickr


Venez voir by Torganiel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Southam Building by Torganiel, on Flickr


Le Bijou by Torganiel, on Flickr


Untitled by Torganiel, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey taxi! by Frédéric T. Leblanc, on Flickr


Rue Saint Paul Montréal Canada (5) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Perspective by Yani Dimitri, on Flickr

two tours by ogopogo.forever, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Atwater


Pumpkin Picking by montreal_bunny, on Flickr


Saint Patrick's Day Parade


Pot of Gold by Lorenzma0, on Flickr

Osheaga Festival


Osheaga 2012 (1) by -phil-, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Champlain Bridge from Mont-Royal by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


Montreal Biosphère by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


Montreal-4.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Metro by ALISON GU, on Flickr


inside Place Des Arts by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


_Complexe Desjardins, Montreal... by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucien L'Allier at night by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr

Sherbrooke Street by Fred_514, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Fred_514, on Flickr

Street Art, Downtown Montreal by ronnie.caplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal By Night by laurentblanchet, on Flickr

Centre-ville by Fred_514, on Flickr

Epic sunset by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr

Montreal at Night (Redux) by SiliRat, on Flickr

Rooftop night by Fred_514, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by Michel Filion, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by sherbypictures, on Flickr

Bank of Toronto HDR ( Montreal ) by D-TaiL, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by D-TaiL, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Al Burakan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Discovering Downtown Montreal by cecil_baynes, on Flickr

Discovering Downtown Montreal by cecil_baynes, on Flickr

OVERPASS by Yannick "Hozen" Meilender, on Flickr

Montreal by Night by laurentblanchet, on Flickr

Montreal old downtown by dr.parku, on Flickr

Montreal old downtown by dr.parku, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Untitled by vinceBM, on Flickr


Rive sud au petit matin by monilague, on Flickr


Morning Light by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Early morning in Old Montreal by Richard McGuire, on Flickr


Old fire station, Montreal by Richard McGuire, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal by Richard McGuire, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal Panorama by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Construction crane, at crane level by blork, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Édifice Sun Life Building by sgauthier, on Flickr


Looking Up (2) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Portrait of Elegance (Explore 2013-10-04) by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ô you Montreal by Philroussin, on Flickr

Bassin Bonsecours: Downtown Montreal by cz.fabijan, on Flickr

OVERPASS by Yannick "Hozen" Meilender, on Flickr

Monuments and Melodies by jpcastonguay, on Flickr

Downtown Alley (Montreal) by Vincent pictures, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Beaudry Subway Station by montreal_bunny, on Flickr


MetrOoo Montréal by Éole, on Flickr


SV002 by MatthewStott, on Flickr


End of Summer : newly renovated Prefontaine metro station by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

L'Euphorie des sages by Torganiel, on Flickr


Psychédélisme médiéval by Torganiel, on Flickr


Murale, Montréal by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rue de Lanaudière, Montréal by Mario Groleau | mgroleau.com, on Flickr


Août 2004 by Vancayzeele Olivier, on Flickr


LUMIÈRE 1/8 by Bruno Boutot, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal's Masonic Memorial Temple by Quevillon, on Flickr


Dawson College by Quevillon, on Flickr


Montreal 3857 by Photo Squirrel !, on Flickr


Montreal by blackwolf2011, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal by gabrielle1965, on Flickr


Haddon Hall; Shaughnessy Village, Montreal by aidaneus, on Flickr


The Gazette / Dominion Square Building (designed by Ross and Macdonald); Golden Square Mile, Montreal by aidaneus, on Flickr


L'édifice Sun Life et place Ville-Marie by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rue Saint Paul Montréal Canada (5) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Perspective by Yani Dimitri, on Flickr

two tours by ogopogo.forever, on Flickr


Montreal-4.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal, Canada by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


Sainte-Catherine et Union, Montréal by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Forsyth, on Flickr


Downtown Montréal by Fred_514, on Flickr


Montreal skyline seen from Hotel de la Montagne by Digital Dick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montréal by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr

Its nicer in person downtown Montreal by rhondaberglas1, on Flickr

Towards downtown Montreal by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr

Hospital under construction in downtown Montreal by Pixupmtl, on Flickr

Beaconsfield bound by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montréal by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr

Mountain Street by M_NGN, on Flickr

Trafic de ceinture fléchée devant chez Barwick / Arrowed Sash Traffic at Barwick's by pierredamours.net, on Flickr

Montreal - Boulevard René Lévesque by Calim*, on Flickr

Romantic Fishing Village, Bridge and Cargo Under a Blanket of Blue by pierredamours.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown, Montreal by SahilH, on Flickr

Waiting by SahilH, on Flickr

The Charming Montreal by CareySt, on Flickr

IMG_1866_1 by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Fountain by Craig Knobovitch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by sarahb.1, on Flickr

Untitled by sarahb.1, on Flickr

Untitled by sarahb.1, on Flickr

Untitled by sarahb.1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Square-Victoria by Robert Moranelli, on Flickr

The Lookout by JayPo (MTL), on Flickr

Place Ville-Marie by nizega, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by nizega, on Flickr

Attendre au soleil... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## maikrdam (Feb 23, 2015)

nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merge Right by SahilH, on Flickr

mary queen of the world by The Montreal Buzz, on Flickr

King Edward Quay by 75Central Photography, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by JessaLGreen, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by JessaLGreen, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Parc Molson, Montréal 2013 by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


Downhill by Jonathan!, on Flickr


Cross-city skiing by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Altoria 9 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


Chinatown 1 by Gerhandz, on Flickr


DSC_8001 by zvileve, on Flickr


Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel by Montreal Photo Daily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Catching the train by JD~PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

MontrealDowntown.jpg by Jylia001, on Flickr

Montreal by hmeyvalian, on Flickr

Untitled by Edouard_GG, on Flickr

" Old Montreal ", par Henry McDonald by Centre d'histoire de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

rue et divers Montréal Canada (479) by hube.marc, on Flickr


rue et divers Montréal Canada (481) by hube.marc, on Flickr


rue et divers Montréal Canada (412) by hube.marc, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Le neu pis l’vieux (1455) by Bo No Bo, on Flickr


montreal-66 by Spatial Mongrel, on Flickr


Downtown Montréal. by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Première Moisson Boulangerie by YouTuber, on Flickr


rue et divers Montréal Canada (437) by hube.marc, on Flickr


Looking up Saint Catherine Street, with Le 2-22 at right; Quartier des Spectacles, Montreal by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

2005-08-01.067 by skaught, on Flickr


Montreal 4257 by Photo Squirrel !, on Flickr


Arrêt Hélène by Gerhandz, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Canada's most charming city.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:


Avenue Laporte, Saint-Henri by dianp, on Flickr


Saint-Enfant-Jésus du Mile End Church by Quevillon, on Flickr


Édifice patrimonial, rue Notre-Dame. by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


1er prix de la 34e édition du concours photo Montréal à l'œil by Centre d'histoire de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

View from Mount Royal, Montreal by Dale Y. Mao, on Flickr










View from Mount Royal, Montreal by Dale Y. Mao, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20150504-082-Place d'Armes at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-083-Place d'Armes at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-016-Place d'Armes by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-011-Place d'Armes by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Urban vibes of Montreal. by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City @ Under Pressure by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

Dancing @ Under Pressure by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

Mount Royal by nigel burgher, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Pawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal at night by Benoit Demers, on Flickr

The Beautiful People... by davidcwong888, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal from Mount Royal by Tulus Simatupang, on Flickr

IMG_1048 by Kamal Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

! Place-Ville-Marie by thefotografer, on Flickr

Same City, New Point Of View by Vernnamm ., on Flickr

View of Montreal from Mount Royal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal from Mount Royal Park by Bill Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by Trea Brown, on Flickr

Untitled by Vernnamm ., on Flickr

Old Montreal by Katie Biese, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Katie Biese, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Sunset - Couché de Soleil du Centre-Ville de Montréal by Benoit Sabourin, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

christos is everywhere. your name christos or is it like you like christ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jonathanNCJ said:


> christos is everywhere. your name christos or is it like you like christ?


My name is Chris (Christos in Greek). So: Christos > christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal at Night by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Trea Brown, on Flickr

29052014-<sans titre> 585 by Arno Toretto, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Sunset - Couché de Soleil du Centre-Ville de Montréal by Benoit Sabourin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Crépuscule sur Montréal by VdlMrc, on Flickr

Pics-9 by Mike 514 Photography, on Flickr

Couple in Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr

View over Marie Reine du Monde Cathedral by hm.pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DOWNTOWN MONTREAL | | BELVEDERE KONDIARONK BELVEDERE | MOUNT ROYAL | PARC MONT-ROYAL | MONTREAL | QUEBEC | CANADA by J P Gosselin, on Flickr

DOWNTOWN MONTREAL | BELVEDERE KONDIARONK BELVEDERE | MOUNT ROYAL | MONTREAL | QUEBEC | CANADA by J P Gosselin, on Flickr

Downtown Old Montreal Oct 19 & 20 2015 (157) by Martin Simpson, on Flickr

Downtown by Francis Delanativite, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dangerous view -Montreal by mitch, on Flickr

Around Montreal DSCF1538 by albatrail, on Flickr

Victoria by traversmesyeux, on Flickr

MTL 2 by LorenzMao, on Flickr

DSC_5957.jpg by Olivier Soucy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MTRYL A by traversmesyeux, on Flickr

Une soirée au centre-ville de Montréal! / An evening in Montreal downtown! by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr

Fall 2015 by LorenzMao, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Places des Arts, Canada by Grégoire Sieuw, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal_33 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Rue Saint-Denis by Scalpale, on Flickr


Montreal_006 by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


On Quitte L'ile... Leaving The Island by Supersyl08, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Enjoying the day by Fred Plante, sur Flickr


semaine 4 - expression {cinq à sept} by Anda P, sur Flickr


14194700-18-131616580 by Bernadette Megouo, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Atrium - Montreal by hm.pix, sur Flickr


Cityscape by hm.pix, sur Flickr


Crane hunting by Fred Plante, sur Flickr


11707849_893253334074688_1724540566314374052_o by Bernadette Megouo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Skyline by Stephan Tran, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Pic (21 of 39) by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr

Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Bridge and waterfall in Lafontain Park, MontrealDSC_0071 by AndreHugoPlace, on Flickr


Saturdays, Here In The Park by austinhk, on Flickr


St. Pierre ~ Montreal by Glorious Vintage ~ on her way to you ~, on Flickr


Un vendredi ensoleillé au Vieux-Port by VieuxPortMontreal, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

by j_lemay, on Flickr


 by j_lemay, on Flickr


The Shining by cndwlf_66, on Flickr


1er prix de la 34e édition du concours photo Montréal à l'œil by Centre d'histoire de Montréal, on Flickr


2007-06-24_09-42-08.t.jpg by aaronx, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

inside Place Des Arts by Lorenzma0, on Flickr


Art in Montreal by ZUCCONY, on Flickr


Centre de Commerce mondial by BB03, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Huit heure moins quart sur Ontario by Vernnamm ., sur Flickr


P1180586 by Daniel Villeneuve, sur Flickr


2Q1C0308_LR.jpg by Daniel Villeneuve, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Vernnamm ., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Restaurant les Filles du Roy by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


Dieu du Ciel by PrimalOptic, on Flickr


Les boulangers dans la lumière (1) by montrealrider, on Flickr


Cafe Myriade St. Viateur by Digital Dick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Christmas in Montreal [2048x1365] by Antonio Max, sur Flickr


Tour Deloitte en construction - Montréal by Axel Drainville, sur Flickr


Rue de la Gauchetière - Montréal by Axel Drainville, sur Flickr


Montréal by Axel Drainville, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Place Ville-Marie et hotel Queen Elizabeth by nizega, on Flickr

Manifestation by Bob August, on Flickr

mcgill-college-red-light-trees-7_22986245333_o by Montréal, on Flickr

street20151121 by he xi huang, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Canada [OC][6000x4000] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Broken City by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

What incredible updates on the last posts, huh??

<3 MTL


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

View of Montreal from Chalet du Mont Royal by A Great Capture, sur Flickr


media (4) by Bernadette Megouo, sur Flickr


Cité Nature 16 by McGill immobilier, sur Flickr


st claire2 by peter lang, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Over the bridge of Botabota by Jp Rabbitz, sur Flickr


Looking out by Fred Plante, sur Flickr


City view by Fred Plante, sur Flickr


Tour des Canadiens by Fred Plante, sur Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Why the **** do I still check on this thread.. EVERY SINGLE TIME it breaks my heart! 

It feels like I've lived in Montreal for like 20 past lifes and now I'm misplaced.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal in December by hm.pix, on Flickr

Trafficked by Pabstman, on Flickr

_DSC6094-version5 by he xi huang, on Flickr

35-downtown-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

60-downtown-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

no snow yet by Andres De la Rosa Hernandez, on Flickr

Montreal Sleeping by Karl Massia-Demers, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.architectureduquebec.com/accueil/le-march-des-ruelles









http://www.quartierhochelaga.com/quoi-faire-dans-hochelaga-maisonneuve-juin-2015/


Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, sur Flickr









http://lesbeautesdemontreal.com/200...s-une-partie-de-la-ruelle-des-fortifications/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Montreal Museum of Fine Arts by kaeko, sur Flickr


Place d'Armes by gabrielle1965, sur Flickr


Boulevard Saint-Laurent by Suzanne Levasseur, sur Flickr


Ste-Cath ! by Richard-Pierre Vidal, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Balconies by Kate McDonnell, sur Flickr


Late by jlborja66, sur Flickr


Victoria Square by Kate McDonnell, sur Flickr


A Lazy Summer Day by Szoki Adams, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal Olympic Stadium by A Great Capture, sur Flickr


Sleepless In Montreal // Sans Sommeil À Montréal by PrimalOptic, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Ankur Tandon, sur Flickr


2012-12-14_5579_jknotzke.jpg by Justin Knotzke, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Empire by Bob August, on Flickr

Gabrielle by Alfredo Ziano, on Flickr

Victoria Square by Kate McDonnell, on Flickr

07-downtown-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

30-downtown-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

95-downtown-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20150504-077-Restaurant strip in Latin Quarter by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-074-Houses along Rue Sherbrook by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-083-Place d'Armes at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-086-Old city at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20150504-068-Chinatown by Roger Wong, on Flickr

City by Daniel Bruno, on Flickr

20150504-082-Place d'Armes at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

house with the magenta stairs by Ernest McLeod, sur Flickr


cleome row by Ernest McLeod, sur Flickr


Avenue de l'Hôtel de ville by Suzanne Levasseur, sur Flickr


blue trimmed home by Ernest McLeod, sur Flickr


plateau afternoon color by Ernest McLeod, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Édifice Canadian Express Building by Ronald Santerre, sur Flickr


Édifice Dominion Square Building by Ronald Santerre, sur Flickr


Rialto 2 by jlborja66, sur Flickr


Détail de la façade du Ritz-Carlton - 2, Montréal by Mire de rien, sur Flickr


St-Enfant-Jésus by Kate McDonnell, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vintage Car Wednesdays - Gibeau Orange Julep MTL by Nadia Not Included, on Flickr


DSC02696 by cndwlf_66, on Flickr


Road Movie... Montreal, Canada by Benetmatt, on Flickr


road block by Glorious Vintage ~ on her way to you ~, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Tour du Pavillon Central, Université de Montréal by jlborja66, sur Flickr


Old port of Montreal by Angela Salera, sur Flickr


Le Vieux Port by tjmic_92, sur Flickr


Atwater, Montreal by durbonpix, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

(Explore 1) Westmount Swealter // Sueurs de Westmount by PrimalOptic, sur Flickr


Montréal Oratoire Saint-Joseph du Mont-Royal by ademussey, sur Flickr


Montréal campus de l'Université McGill by ademussey, sur Flickr


ridingbike by Joe Pimentel, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nikon d3300 by Laliberte Jycelin, sur Flickr


H67-10 by Дмитрий Кругляк, sur Flickr


Phone Lines by Alex L'aventurier,, on Flickr


Mount Royal Chalet (French: Chalet du Mont-Royal) by Maurice P., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

pl20nov15aerial59 by Pierre Langlois, sur Flickr


On board Boeing 787 Air Canada by totoro - David D., sur Flickr


DSC_0963 by Laliberte Jycelin, sur Flickr


MTRYL D by traversmesyeux, sur Flickr


Montreal, Canada by Rick Magdaleno, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cloudy MTL by LorenzMao, on Flickr

Montréal 2016 by Jean M, on Flickr

Montreal Cityscape by Andre Mondou, on Flickr

Hotel Place D'Armes by LorenzMao, on Flickr

20150504-082-Place d'Armes at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Montréal sous la neige/Snow by Bob August, on Flickr


----------



## sam911 (Feb 17, 2011)

The last one is in Toronto Front st


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by maxime_chagnon, on Flickr

Hustle & Flo by Caribb, on Flickr

Sunny day by Fred Plante, on Flickr

Boul. Rene Levesque by hm.pix, on Flickr

Abandonned by Caribb, on Flickr

20151029 Concordia Model Series SGW 305 by Concordia University, on Flickr

Palais des congrès de Montréal @ Night by LorenzMao(Busy/ON&OF), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal City Skyline by Nepean Photography, on Flickr

Bird's Eye View # XXV .... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ...., on Flickr

Downtown Montreal_DSC00461 by Nordic Online, on Flickr

AMT 809 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Disappearing into downtown Montreal by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Montréal and lovers by Olivier Bousquet, on Flickr

IMG_2620 by Rohit A, on Flickr

Nuit by Jams Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Overlook, Mount Royal by Stephen Ransom, on Flickr

Montreal Overlook, Mount Royal by Stephen Ransom, on Flickr

Montreal Overlook, Mount Royal by Stephen Ransom, on Flickr

Old Montreal by LorenzMao, on Flickr

DSC03123 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Hustle & Flo by Caribb, on Flickr

One of my all time favourite shots of Old Montreal. Can't wait to walk it's streets and photograph it again this summer! #aurorahdr #aurorahrdinspiration #montreal #cityscape #sunset #tokina #landscape_lovers #tokina1116 #landscape #oldmontreal by Roger N. Gagne, on Flickr

Montreal Snow - Winter of 2016 by Paul Eifert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice walk in old port of Montreal by drdre_91, on Flickr

Montreal ChinaTown by Philippe Campeau, on Flickr

Grey perspective. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Belvédère | Lookout by Eric Dupuis, on Flickr

Winter Festival by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal by luc morisod, on Flickr

Maisonneuve Old-Port Montréal by drdre_91 photography, on Flickr

First shot with new lens. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Montreal - Mont Royal - Chalet - View of Downtown by Greg Johnson, on Flickr

Downtown by Thiru KNV, on Flickr

Big Backdrop by Caribb, on Flickr

Belvédère | Lookout by Eric Dupuis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Downtown by Night by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Bonsecours Market by Noor Khan, on Flickr

Shopping downtown Montreal by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

YUL by Alan Michael Wong, on Flickr

Montréal by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

IMG_3277 by Rohit A, on Flickr

IMG_3343 by Rohit A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

downtown Montreal by Reb Frost, on Flickr

Street corner of Montreal #montreal #mtl #mtlblog #roadsideview #streetcorner #downtown #downtownmontreal by Ashraf Mahmud, on Flickr

Montréal by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

The beautiful architecture of Old Montreal by Andrew Kaszowski, on Flickr

002-rue st. hubert-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Untitled by Clayton Rego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by ex3mme, on Flickr

Montreal by ex3mme, on Flickr

Fin de journée by Gilles Meunier photo, on Flickr

JDL2-10003 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr

Red light district | 124/366 by emrold, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

Bonsecours Market by Noor Khan, on Flickr

This photo of a photographer of a photographer photographing a #timhortons cup #art #meta @judithmackin @vulcanator123 @cliffeyland any others out there? by chris lloyd, on Flickr

Montreal du Mont-Royl. by Jean-Philippe Labrie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Station Windsor by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

M T L by Yannick Meilender, on Flickr

Victoria by DDamien25, on Flickr

Snowy McGill by Vareesha Khan, on Flickr

Old Montreal street performer by Kurtsview, on Flickr

Old Montreal - Jacques-Cartier Sq. by Kurtsview, on Flickr

Fashionistettes © 2016 Rico Michel by Éric Rico Théoret, on Flickr

Gabrielle by Alfredo Ziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amoung the waters by B Baloukas, on Flickr

Montreal by Hertj94 Photography, on Flickr

The Heat by amidnightpoem, on Flickr

Amtrak heritage back in Montreal two days later by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Were You In The Village People? by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr

Media Attention by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr

Duran_Chris_A2_Photo1 by Chris Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

montrealsun_318 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

IMG_0060 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Day 54 by Natalia Rosochowicz, on Flickr

The Heat by amidnightpoem, on Flickr

Were You In The Village People? by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr

Media Attention by Alan Wainwright, on Flickr

Paradox2016-8 by Camtography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

passing the day by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

🌃 Montreal Rooftop 🔝 . . . . . #canon_photography #canont5 #mtlshot #rooftop_canada #fuzed_fotos #fm2mag #artofvisuals #mtllife #cityscape #mtlmoments #montreal_gallery #livemtl #illgrammers #made_in_mtl #exploreeverything #narcitymon by felix015, on Flickr

Saint Paul Street, Downtown Montréal Canada by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Day 54 by Natalia Rosochowicz, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal Canada by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

IMG_0060 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Paradox2016-8 by Camtography, on Flickr

Amoung the waters by B Baloukas, on Flickr

ADIEU AUX CHEVAUX by LeStudio1 - 2016, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

🌃 Montreal Rooftop 🔝 . . . . . #canon_photography #canont5 #mtlshot #rooftop_canada #fuzed_fotos #fm2mag #artofvisuals #mtllife #cityscape #mtlmoments #montreal_gallery #livemtl #illgrammers #made_in_mtl #exploreeverything #narcitymon by felix015, on Flickr

montrealsun_137 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

montrealsun_138 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

montrealsun_121 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

montrealsun_119 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

montrealsun_062 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

montrealclouds_102 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

Station Windsor by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

Montréal By Night by Samuel Messali, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sherbrooke Street, Notre-Dame-des-Grâces by nizega, sur Flickr


Sur le Canal Lachine. L'ancienne usine de sucre Redpath convertie en condos. by Sylvie Poitevin, sur Flickr


160621 Quartier Hochelaga-Maisonneuve-1275 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


Winter scene at Rushbrooke Street, Verdun by nizega, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

033-mont royal kiosque-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


brooklyn-mile-end-1_25733579510_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


Ontario/St-Christophe by Denis Hébert, sur Flickr


classic orange julep by jean-louis plamondon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal by RV., sur Flickr


The Market by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


Montréal and lovers by Olivier Bousquet, sur Flickr


St. James United Church by LorenzMao, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

She Crosses by Mo Riza, sur Flickr


Corner by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


My new favourite cafe in Montreal - and that's saying a lot considering my fondness of Cafe Myriade. Look at how gorgeous Tommy in Old Montreal is! by Andrew Kaszowski, sur Flickr


020-crew cafe-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

160621 Quartier Hochelaga-Maisonneuve-1283 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


quartier Lachine by RG1033, sur Flickr


150610 Festival des murales - Montréal 2015 -8371 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


Tam Tams Montreal by Donald Pinkerton, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

https://www.expedia.com/pictures/quebec/montreal.d178288


004-banquise-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


018-mural fest-17 june 2016-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/quebec/montreal.d178288


mont-royal-28_26577292514_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bonsoir, Montréal by Ursula Noircent, on Flickr

Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr

Cyan Dawn by Guy Mayer, on Flickr

Street fair downtown by Sarah, on Flickr

The City Worker by Tyler Feague, on Flickr

72 Basilique Notre-Dame de Montréal by Ma Boîte à Image, on Flickr

Hello! #girls #parade #canadaday #monomtl #monochrome #blackandwhite #igers #igerscanada #igersmontreal #instamontreal #thisMtl #igcanada_ #mtl #montreal by mylene.savard, on Flickr

July5 - Jazz Fest-2 by Camtography, on Flickr

July5 - Jazz Fest-11 by Camtography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

https://www.expedia.com/pictures/quebec/montreal.d178288









https://www.expedia.com/pictures/quebec/montreal.d178288









https://www.expedia.fr/Marche-Bonsecours-Montreal.d6072575.Sites-d-Interet


Jacques Cartier Bridge by Glorious Vintage ~ on her way to you ~, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

160618 Université du Québec à Montréal -1038-1 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


160618 Ville de Montréal -1176 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


160618 Festival des Murales - Montréal 2016 -1157 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


160618 Palais des Congrès - Montréal -1218 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

EV Building on Ste Catherine St at Concordia University by Montreal, Quebec, Canada, on Flickr


The Red Car / El Coche Rojo by Paco, sur Flickr


 by j_lemay, on Flickr


Colorful Montreal (3) by Paco, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Zipline by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


Place d'Armes by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


A New Angle on the Belvedere by Bill Binns, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC08230 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC08204 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal shoot with Daniela by Maxime Demosthenes, on Flickr

La Forêt urbaine by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

La Forêt urbaine by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

Downtown by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

IMG_3916 by Raquel Robles, on Flickr

IMG_3918 by Raquel Robles, on Flickr

La cacophonie de Montréal by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr

Montreal by S&A Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jacques Cartier Bridge by Clément Leca, on Flickr

Montreal Canada by Adam K., on Flickr

Downtown Montreal from Mont Royal looking East by PJMixer, on Flickr

untitled by pjr100, on Flickr

🔝 Foggy Night & Bridge 🌉🌁📷 . . . . . . . #canon_photography #canont5 #pontjacquescartier #rooftop_canada #fuzed_fotos #fm2mag #artofvisuals #heatercentral #cityscape #mtlmoments #montreal_gallery #foggynight #illgram by felix015, on Flickr

Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr

Cyan Dawn by Guy Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rock On! by Alexandre Bergeron, on Flickr

Skyline #Montréal #mtlregram #architecture #thisMTL #downtown #urbanshot #somontreal #livemontreal #igersmontreal #yul #mtl #urbanphotography #streetshot #streetphotography #transfer_visions #tv_urbex #streets_oftheworld #urbanlife #mtlmoments #urbanphot by José Carlos Valencia, on Flickr

Le Square Victoria ! by Lucien-Guy Martel-Tremblay, on Flickr

Basilique Notre-Dame en fin de soirée / Basilique Notre-Dame in the late evening by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr

16mtl day1_617 by sixteen montreal, on Flickr

16mtl day1_613 by sixteen montreal, on Flickr

16mtl day3_7835 by sixteen montreal, on Flickr

16mtl day3_7816 by sixteen montreal, on Flickr

16mtl day3_894 by sixteen montreal, on Flickr

Tour de la Bourse by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Town, New Look by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

P8062822 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P8063170 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P8063172 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P8063181 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P8062818 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Montreal [bw] by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

P8063152 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

MontrealUrbanExpansion by Krisztián Kovács, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.fodors.com/world/north-a...y/hochelagamaisonneuve-montreal-quebec-canada


Place d'Armes by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


The Amazing Notre-Dame Basilica - Full (3/3) by LorenzMao, sur Flickr









http://arthursansvoiture.fr/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

big-o---2_27311606964_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


st-catherine_27923627045_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


au-sommet-place-ville-marie-55_28596417895_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


Cité Nature 16 by McGill immobilier, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

160730 Symposium de Ste-Rose 2016 -4715 by Serge Léonard, sur Flickr


Boulevard Saint Joseph by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr


Bank of Toronto TD Canada Trust Concordia by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, sur Flickr









http://www.fodors.com/world/north-america/canada/quebec/montreal/gallery


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

"Le Body Shop". Really? :nuts:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent pictures! :applause: Montreal is full of nice architecture.


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG... Why? Why so perfect? lol
Incredible pics, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Downtown Church by George Harding, on Flickr

Landmarks at night by walneylad, on Flickr

Nighttime skyline by walneylad, on Flickr

Umbrella Fail by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr

🔝Rooftop - Complexe Desjardins 💹🌆🌃 . . . . . . . #canon_photography #mtlblog #roofculture #urbex_montreal #fuzed_fotos #fm2mag #artofvisuals #mtllife #ig_cityscapes #mtlmoments #montreal_gallery #livemontreal #killy by felix015, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr

Montréal traffic, from Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jérémy Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

palais-des-congres-10_29489150040_o by Montréal, sur Flickr

[STM_Series]
: Radisson II by s.W.s., sur Flickr


033-william grey hotel-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


160-atwater market-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

terraces-on-metcalfe-03_29156576193_o by Montréal, sur Flickr


DSC_6076.jpg by Jimsey, sur Flickr


DSC_6103.jpg by Jimsey, sur Flickr


083-mont royal-photo susan moss by Montréal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

201610111 Montréal by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr

Montreal by heytampa, on Flickr

Foggy afternoon in downtown Montreal by MJ Boyle, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Shadows And Lights 61 by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Montreal by heytampa, on Flickr

Canada-Montreal-20 by Thom McDannel, on Flickr

Montréal. by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr

sapin-mtl-01_31233986441_o by Montréal, on Flickr

380A8611 by Rohit A, on Flickr

Montreal by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Westmount, Montréal by Axel Drainville, sur Flickr


Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, sur Flickr


Second Empire by John B., sur Flickr


Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreal - Rue McGill College by Caribb, sur Flickr


Fashion on the street by beyond the prism photography, sur Flickr


Light bounces too | 272/366 by emrold, sur Flickr


Griffintown by s.W.s., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

• Fall Vibes 🍁 @sphercity ♥#montreal_gallery ... #montréal #montreal #mtl #montrealgallery #quebec #mtlblog #mtlmoments #canada #livemontreal #thedesertprince by Montreal Gallery, sur Flickr


Storm on Ste-Catherine Street, Montreal by Y.RAVARY photoart, sur Flickr


DOWNTOWN MONTREAL | | BELVEDERE KONDIARONK BELVEDERE | MOUNT ROYAL | PARC MONT-ROYAL | MONTREAL | QUEBEC | CANADA by J.P. Gosselin, sur Flickr


Walk Around the Clock by Alex L'aventurier,, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Shaughnessy Village by hm.pix, sur Flickr


Basilique Notre-Dame en fin de soirée / Basilique Notre-Dame in the late evening by Jonathan Malboeuf, sur Flickr


Tour de la Bourse by Jonathan Malboeuf, sur Flickr


Montreal Skyline by hm.pix, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Call the exterminator by emrold, sur Flickr


under the light by peter lang, sur Flickr


Blanc de Blanc / Mile End by Antoine B., sur Flickr


Sans titre by Indiewench, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A sunny day at the park by Alex L'aventurier,, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Indiewench, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Indiewench, sur Flickr


Old Town, New Look by Laurence Saideman, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Le Jardin Nelson, Vieux-Montréal by Y.RAVARY photoart, sur Flickr


Fontaine de la place Vauquelin by Hanzy2012, sur Flickr


Sleepless In Montreal // Sans Sommeil À Montréal by PrimalOptic, sur Flickr


Montreal Olympic Stadium by s.W.s., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, sur Flickr


Colourful Street Cover by Caribb, sur Flickr


Rue Rachel et Rue St Andre by Domenico Monti, sur Flickr


Kite store, Chinatown, Montreal by Blake Gumprecht, sur Flickr


Sans titre by Indiewench, sur Flickr


Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

🚗 Highway . . . . . . . #canon_photography #canont5 #longexposure_kings #tv_gotham #killerselects #fm2mag #artofvisuals #ig_color #cityscape #mtlmoments #montreal_gallery #livemtl #illgrammers #made_in_mtl #rsa_streetview #narcitymontreal #way2il by felix_shots, sur Flickr


Montreal by night, Quebec by St James Gate, sur Flickr


Montreal, View from the Sheraton Center by St James Gate, sur Flickr


IMGP6822 by Ivo Dimitrov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal, été 2016. Coin Nord-Est de rue Crescent et boul. René-Lévesque (anciennement Dorchester). by Philippe Du Berger, on Flickr

41_Défi_52_Personnes_qui_attendent_quelque_chose by Pierre Sauvé, on Flickr

DSC_1432[1] by Melissa Joseph, on Flickr

DSC_1421[1] by Melissa Joseph, on Flickr

IMG_0272 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Montreal by David.G, on Flickr

Street animation in Montreal QC by Michel Olney, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Mile end à l'heure bleue by Andre Lefrancois, on Flickr

Passerelle sur le canal de Lachine, Montréal by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ The snowy street with poles is in Nantes, France. It's from some guy who apparently tags all his cityscape photos with the same tags regardless of content.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

46th floor observatory of Au Sommet Place Ville Marie by Michelle Lee, on Flickr

Old architecture in downtown Montreal by Michelle Lee, on Flickr

Cathédrale Marie-Reine-du-Monde by Michelle Lee, on Flickr

Phillip's Square Montreal,Qc by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Hudson's Bay Company downtown Montreal by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Promenade de la cathedrale by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Tour d'Horloge (Clock Tower) by Maxim B., on Flickr

Montreal Morning III (6 December 2016) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Michelle Lee, on Flickr

Place des Festivals - Montreal by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

New lights on PVM. by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Christmas market at Places des Arts by Sarah, on Flickr

Christmas market in Place des Arts by Sarah, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Christmas Lights, Vieux Montréal, 18 December 2016 (2) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Christmas Lights, Downtown Montréal, 18 December 2016 (18) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Hôtel-de-Ville, Montréal, 18 décembre 2016 (3) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Luminothérapie, Place des Festivals, Montréal, 18 décembre 2016 (1) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Luminothérapie, Place des Festivals, Montréal, 18 décembre 2016 (4) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Centre-ville de Montreal downtown by Benoit Goyette, on Flickr

Montreal Morning III (6 December 2016) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Not just a piece of crap Christmas tree, OUR piece of crap Christmas tree by Exile on Ontario St, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year to All! by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Observatoire de la Place Ville Marie by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr

Looking to Mt. Royal by LEX, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal... by Jon Rams, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal... by Jon Rams, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Christmas Lights, Downtown Montréal, 18 December 2016 (18) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Le fameux arbre du Quartier des spectacles by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Promenade de la cathedrale by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Tour d'Horloge (Clock Tower) by Maxim B., on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rue Verdun, Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Côte de la Place-d'Armes by abdallahh, on Flickr

REFORD GARDENS | I LIKE TO MOVE IT | REFORD GARDENS | LES JARDINS DE METIS | METIS | GASPESIE | QUEBEC | CANADA by C C Gosselin, on Flickr

downtown montreal by Oliver Fergusson-Taylor, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by kacha09, on Flickr

MONTREAL CITY by tompelade, on Flickr

Downtown Kingston by Adam Correia, on Flickr

Old architecture in downtown Montreal by Michelle Lee, on Flickr

Hudson's Bay Company downtown Montreal by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Looking to Mt. Royal by LEX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal_2_61 by Zach Friedenreich, on Flickr

Saint Joseph's Oratory by Exile on Ontario St, on Flickr

Montreal_2_62 by Zach Friedenreich, on Flickr

Winter Chill by Caribb, on Flickr

Saturday Morning Traffic by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by kacha09, on Flickr

Place d'Armes, Montreal by kacha09, on Flickr

Daylight CN 528 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Downtown Rooftop in Winter, Montreal by MJ Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Hockey Hall Of Fame Toronto Canada by Brian Carson, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by kacha09, on Flickr

STM 74-715 by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

Montréal Downtown by Sean Rosairo, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal... by Jon Rams, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal... by Jon Rams, on Flickr

Montréal by Tristan Earl, on Flickr

New lights on PVM. by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMGP1417 by Antonio Luzano, on Flickr

Night Stroll in Old Montreal by Murad Jafari, on Flickr

IMG_1955 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Place d'Armes, Montreal by kacha09, on Flickr

MONTREAL CITY by tompelade, on Flickr

Observatoire de la Place Ville Marie by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr

Old houses on Cherrier street by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal-35 by kiviak, on Flickr

REFORD GARDENS | AROUND-ABOUT | REFORD GARDENS | LES JARDINS DE METIS | METIS | GASPESIE | QUEBEC | CANADA by C C Gosselin, on Flickr

IMG_4277 copy by Chad Loucks, on Flickr

Montreal Street Dancer by davidcwong888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Place d'Armes - Montreal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Lifetstyles and Longings by Szoki Adams, on Flickr

View of downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

ruelle Marguerite d'Youville.jpg by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

Feux sur glace Natrel by Benoit Leroux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

375Mtl_NightPanning_002 by Besisika, on Flickr

IMGP1837 by Antonio Luzano, on Flickr

Montreal transit bus by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Mike Poirier Jumping ovewr Ste-Catherine street, Montréal by Agence Pixelyst, on Flickr

passer-by by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

DSCF0955 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Place d'Armes - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

motoneige-xtrem-14_31874517514_o by Montréal, on Flickr

motoneige-xtrem-66_32564739812_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMGP1911 by Antonio Luzano, on Flickr

IMGP1910 by Antonio Luzano, on Flickr

IMGP1908 by Antonio Luzano, on Flickr

Choo ! Choo ! by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

The big Digout by Caribb, on Flickr

The blue hour by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Belvédère Kondiaronk du Mont-Royal - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Soft Mid Winter Sunset, Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Plaza Côte-des-Neiges by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

PREVEL by Edauwdzack90, on Flickr

Freestyle Snowmobile downtown Montreal by Agence Pixelyst, on Flickr

Freestyle snowmobile downtown Montreal by Agence Pixelyst, on Flickr

motoneige-xtrem-sunday-049_32361632840_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

IMG_1875 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Montreal by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr

buildings + ivy [Montreal] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr

Collège Dawson by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

Plaza Côte-des-Neiges by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

Winter '17 Twilight in Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Snowy night, Montreal by PSL Shutterbug, on Flickr

Downtown Rooftop in Winter, Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0903 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Into the night by Fred 514, on Flickr

IMG_0900-2 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_5231 by Amélie, on Flickr

DSC05242 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05238 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05237 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05236 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05235 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05243 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC05218 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Snow Removal by Griffin Alcorn, on Flickr

P3053528 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P3053475 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Police vehicles parked next to the SPVM (Service de police de la Ville de Montréal)'s Headquarters ~ 1441 Saint-Urbain ~ in the Quartier des Spectacles area of the Downtown district of Montréal, QC. Taken during monster winter storm Stella. ______________ by Rian McDonald, on Flickr

Montreal by Eric Vidal, on Flickr

DSC_0582[1] by Melissa Joseph, on Flickr

No Parking by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr

Sur le boulevard René Lévesque by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr

Snow storm aftermath in Montreal by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr

Equatorial sundial at Chaboilez Square, circa 1990 by Ed Hawco, on Flickr

Langelier Sud by Caribb, on Flickr

Montréal en Lumière (le jour) + Quartier Chinois by Alex Bernard, on Flickr

Just Another Rainy Day by Joe Addona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rue enneigée de Montréal #3 by Marc Vidal, on Flickr

Rue enneigée de Montréal #2 by Marc Vidal, on Flickr

Rue enneigée de Montréal #1 by Marc Vidal, on Flickr

Tempête de neige à Montréal #3 by Marc Vidal, on Flickr

de la Gauchetière by Griffin Alcorn, on Flickr

The square [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Outfront Vendu Avis Couche-Tard by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Graphs by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Dark Alley #2 [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Dark Alley by Franck Michel, on Flickr

Snowmobil Jump by Dominik Marier, on Flickr

Sent in by @owen_soap_zhu: A nice shot of Montréal Taxi Bureau Inspector Unit 95-14 on patrol in the Downtown district of Montréal, QC last month. _______________________________________________________ 🚨 Partnered with @RangerScope & @Emer by Rian McDonald, on Flickr

SPVM (Service de police de la Ville de Montréal) Unit 20-7, a Ford Police Interceptor Sedan equipped with a raisable traffic advisor arrow, patrolling the Downtown district of Montréal, QC during monster winter storm Stella. ______________________________ by Rian McDonald, on Flickr

Gabrielle by Alfredo Ziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking down Eleanor to Downtown 2 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr

Downtown skyline by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr

Where the Blue Jays are Playing Tonight by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr

Montreal by Eric Vidal, on Flickr

Little Asia by Caribb, on Flickr

Vehicles by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

Looking down Young street by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr

rainy days by tarekabousleiman, on Flickr

Mount Royal Montreal by Kyle Stopczynski, on Flickr

Into the night by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC6719.jpg by Sébastien Brodeur, on Flickr

La vue depuis notre bureau du centre-ville. by Adam Merrifield, on Flickr

_DSC6653.jpg by Sébastien Brodeur, on Flickr

People out enjoying first real spring Sunday Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Mount Royal Montreal by Kyle Stopczynski, on Flickr

Just Another Rainy Day by Joe Addona, on Flickr

Rush Hour Av Mt-Royal, Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Belvédère Kondiaronk du Mont-Royal - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Day 40/365 by Lee Chu, on Flickr

Winter '17 Twilight in Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L'ancien est nouveau. by Adam Merrifield, on Flickr

Downtown, Montréal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Montréal, centre ville by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Rue St-Paul, Old Montréal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

St-Paul street, Old Montreal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Québec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Dowtown Montreal, Québec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Vieux Montréal, rue St-Paul, Montréal, by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Griffintown, Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

René Lévesque street, Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Resto Devo Old Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Mc-Gill street Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown 21 by Alain Germain, on Flickr

MONTRÉAL FRISQUET by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Beautiful Architecture (6) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Bonus ferris wheel by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Urbex - 2015 - Silo Lindseed oil by felix_shots, on Flickr

Urbex - 2015 - Silo Lindseed oil by felix_shots, on Flickr

Urbex - 2015 - Silo Lindseed oil by felix_shots, on Flickr

Urbex - 2015 - Silo Lindseed oil by felix_shots, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looming Urbania by Caribb, on Flickr

DSC06072 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06071 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06060 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06058 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06058 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06049 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06048 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSC06038 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

DSCF1217 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF1196 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF1199 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parks Canada | Canal Lachine by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

STM 36-902 by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

Bonaventure by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

STM 22-273 by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

STM 36-049 by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Nick Mourtoupalas, on Flickr

IATA Headquarters by Caribb, on Flickr

IMG_9995 by Adam Dion, on Flickr

Beautiful Architecture (1) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Spot Lights over Montreal by Jonathan Gallant, on Flickr

Square Victoria by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Smile - On top by .sl., on Flickr

There's no place like home by .sl., on Flickr

Spot Lights over Montreal by Jonathan Gallant, on Flickr

Montreal morning by Scott Henwood, on Flickr

Rooftop reflection Montreal skyline at Night by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

La vue depuis notre bureau du centre-ville. by Adam Merrifield, on Flickr

People out enjoying first real spring Sunday Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Parks Canada | Canal Lachine by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

New Version of an Old Trick by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bleachers by Caribb, on Flickr

Scaphandrier by Caribb, on Flickr

Elves? by Caribb, on Flickr

Off to another Adventure by Caribb, on Flickr

City Icon by Caribb, on Flickr

IMG_0301 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Maycie by Kyle Turner, on Flickr

Beautiful Architecture (1) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

MONTRÉAL FRISQUET by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Downtown in the background by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Over the crossing by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Primavera 2017 Montréal Canada. Spring 2017 in Montreal Canada. by gabrielrod86, on Flickr

Close-up by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Montréal May 2017 by scot mccormack, on Flickr

Seattle WaterFront-5 by sabita photography, on Flickr

IMG_0630 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0578 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0574 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0571 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0569 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0566 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mount Royal Lookout by canavart, on Flickr

IMG_0008/STM_29-036_1 by Adam Dion, on Flickr

IMG_0632 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0630 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0593 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0591 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Mount Royal Lookout by canavart, on Flickr

IMG_0573 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_0594 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr

Family Pit Stop by Vlad Utkins, on Flickr

Bikeways of Montreal-83.jpg by BikePortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Notre-Dame Basiliek / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Basilica (Montreal) by Elvin, on Flickr

View on the city from the Clock Tower, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Walking in The Old Port of Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Clock Tower Beach, Old Port of Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Walking in the streets, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Musician by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

There's no place like home by .sl., on Flickr

July5 - Jazz Fest-11 by Camtography, on Flickr

004-banquise-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

mont-royal-28_26577292514_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

at a stop by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Gault and Wellington by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Iron Alley by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

publi-sac day by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

the silent sermon by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Green light to go by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

View on the city from the Clock Tower, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Damien Gorin, on Flickr

Bassin Peel by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

Sur les toits de Montréal 3 by B_ Slash_, on Flickr

Montréal skyline by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr

Montreal skyline by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Black & White by Caribb, on Flickr

Afternoon rush hour by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Quartier1 by Eileen Lavery, on Flickr

McGill Campus by Franklyn Wu, on Flickr

STM 21-206 (1) by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

VIA 22 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

To Dive or Not to Dive by Danny VB, on Flickr

Montreal downtown by Vlado Trograncic, on Flickr

Shadows And Lights 95 by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Her Majesty by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Raoul Wallenberg by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Old Porsche by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Ghost Sign 21 by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Jean in Jeans by Alain Germain, on Flickr

COOkies ! by Alain Germain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal beach by Caribb, on Flickr

Risky walk by Caribb, on Flickr

Old Port Entertainment by Caribb, on Flickr

La Grande Roue deMontréal by Caribb, on Flickr

Cabin Installation by Caribb, on Flickr

City Hall by Caribb, on Flickr

Rene Levesque est by Caribb, on Flickr

24 centre Montréal by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

170619 Regard sur le Mont-Royal à la tombée du jour IMG_9606 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal - city of art by Stuart Shafran, on Flickr

Montreal | Quebec by William Self, on Flickr

cite-memoire-rooftop-view-on-montreal-by-eva-blue-09_35504588436_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tight Squeeze by Caribb, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catherine by Caribb, on Flickr

A summer day in Montreal by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Downtown by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

2017-06-30 19.16.36 by chuiyee Ho, on Flickr

Summer 2017 by Caribb, on Flickr

DSCF1396.jpg by Roberto Saino, on Flickr

street by lauren.k.berg, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-02_35590291982_o by Montréal, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-08_35719065536_o by Montréal, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-12_35590277182_o by Montréal, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-07_35590284062_o by Montréal, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-03_35590290542_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quartier des Spectacles by Caribb, on Flickr

Mural by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

The village from the bridge. by PMC, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montréal port by Akos Hajdu, on Flickr

Downtown by Andre Vandal, on Flickr

Montreal - 2017 by Michael B., on Flickr

Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Hotel Inter - 2017 - Rooftopping by felix_shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bassin Peel by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

YUL by Erik Lemay, on Flickr

Moving day by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

STM bendy-bus (Montreal, Canada) by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Elegant Montreal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Formerly Mount Stephen Club by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

La Maison Simons and rue Sainte-Catherine Ouest by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

William Dow House by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montréal Blue by Julien Bordes, on Flickr

Carifiesta, Caribbean Parade, Montreal by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Carifiesta, Caribbean Parade, Montreal by Markus Paco, on Flickr

Mural by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

special au comptoir! by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal Rooftop View by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Quiet McTavish Street at Night - Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Twilight along Avenue des Pins, Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Late Evening light/shadow contrast, downtown Montreal by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Fire Spinning in Southwest Montreal parking lot by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

Fire Spinning in St Henri neighbourhood parking lot by MIchael Boyle, on Flickr

DSC_0609 by Mathieu Vallée, on Flickr

P7250174 by adamo giammarella, on Flickr

Rainbow Roof by Caribb, on Flickr

DSC02534 by Geff Herrera, on Flickr

Clouds passing through Montreal by Memory Trigger, on Flickr

Maison William Dow by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

fireworks-over-montreal-by-eva-blue-22_35270899044_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1100 by felix_shots, on Flickr

IMG_1108 by felix_shots, on Flickr

IMG_1122 by felix_shots, on Flickr

IMG_1109 by felix_shots, on Flickr

IMG_1118 by felix_shots, on Flickr

IMG_1108 by felix_shots, on Flickr

Hotel Inter - 2017 - Rooftopping by felix_shots, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Vieux_Mtl_2 by Patryk Pigeon, on Flickr

View on the city from the Clock Tower, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Canada 150 by Caribb, on Flickr

White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

2017 - Road Trip - Nelson - BMO by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Old Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal from Mount Royal by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

Mount Royal Park by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

Mount Royal Park by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

Montreal from Mount Royal by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

Montreal Metro by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

Saint Joseph's Oratory by Joe Hardenbrook, on Flickr

..and now add in rain.. by Caribb, on Flickr

Balade au centre-ville by Sylvie Lebeuf, on Flickr

Carifiesta, Caribbean Parade, Montreal by Markus Paco, on Flickr

on marche en ville... by Jose Costa, on Flickr

Food Frienzie by Caribb, on Flickr

Canada 150 by Caribb, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Thomas Gremaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal at night by 
Victor, on Flickr

Untitled by Angela Nguyen, on Flickr

Osheaga Nights by Laila Goubran, on Flickr

montreal-3 by Erich Iveans, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Arbre de nuit by Martin Cousture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Feathered up by Caribb, on Flickr

The Joker by Caribb, on Flickr

Rainbow Balloons by Caribb, on Flickr

On a roll! by Caribb, on Flickr

Crowds that follow by Caribb, on Flickr

Max Harold & Mitsumi Takahashi by Caribb, on Flickr

Food Frienzie by Caribb, on Flickr

Boul. Robert Bourassa by Caribb, on Flickr

Sylvie-9 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Mont-royal street fair by Sarah, on Flickr

L'Avenue by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

New Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ivana 24 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Lachine Canal Lock by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Two moments in time by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Lachine Canal Lock by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Lachine Canal Lock by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Montreal, urban moods by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

170815 Les Mardis cyclistes de Lachine-3943 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

not your average office by Erich Iveans, on Flickr

Montreal by ulo2007, on Flickr

Montreal, Canada, May 15, 2017 by ulo2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Langelier under Construction by Caribb, on Flickr

L'Art, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

Bonsecours Dome by David Eidelman, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Place Viger by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Crossed Cranes by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - La Presse Building - #7 St. Jacques by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Notre Dame Basilica - 1 of 3 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - L'Hotel - Botero Sculpture by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Molsons Bank Building by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Rue Saint-Jean by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Rollerblader by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Musée Des Beaux-Arts 29 by Alain Germain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rue Sainte-Catherine by Marion Guégan, on Flickr

Montreal skyline Fall 2015 by Michel G., on Flickr

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Vauquelin Place / Place Vauquelin by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr

Downtown Montreal from Mont Royal by PJMixer, on Flickr

Au Sommet Place Ville Marie by Matias Garabedian, on Flickr

Au Sommet Place Ville Marie by Matias Garabedian, on Flickr

Park Stroll by greg mattigetz, on Flickr

IMG_4499 by Luc Jardon, on Flickr

Montreal & Quebec city, QC by Mark Liu, on Flickr

Manifesto 2 - Maya Stovall - Art Pop Montreal by Vanessa Fortin, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Marguerite Bourgeoys Museum by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

170917 La Ville de Montréal la nuit - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -5889 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170917 La Ville de Montréal la nuit - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -5887 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170917 La Ville de Montréal la nuit - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -5889 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170917 La Ville de Montréal la nuit - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -5894 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170917 La Ville de Montréal la nuit - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -5904 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170615 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -9363 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170615 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -9362 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

170615 Montréal Avudo - 375e de Montréal -9345 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Notre-Dame, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

Dinner time, Montréal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

montreal-3 by Erich Iveans, on Flickr

Festival by Franklyn Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal Bus by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal Construction by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

En regardant vers le centre-ville de Montréal (Looking Towards Downtown Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Tha last smile of the sunday by Gabriel Caparó, on Flickr

RTL Longueuil 20915 (6) by Alexander Ly, on Flickr

Textures by city by Martin Cousture, on Flickr

Notre-Dame, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

L'Art, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

Far from the Bustling City by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Lady in red by Martin Cousture, on Flickr

Architectural Contrasts in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Canadian Street Car Advertising Co. Limited by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

The Seven Deadly Sins by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Saint Lawrence Boulevard by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Avenue du Mont Royal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal by ulo2007, on Flickr

"Montreal At Night" By Nataliya Arcidiacono by Nataliya Arcidiacono, on Flickr

Le Vieux-Port de Montréal by Mire de rien, on Flickr

IMG_3434 by FelixShots, on Flickr

La nouvelle entrée Bonaventure de Montréal by Emmanuel Bévia, on Flickr

Montreal at night IMG_0334 by Steve Nardini, on Flickr

Lights Streets by Martin Cousture, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Montreal looks like a very happy place. Nice vibe going on there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

downtown Montreal by Modular, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Saint Lawrence Boulevard by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal Bus by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Le 357c in Old Montreal Quebec Canada by mbell1975, on Flickr

Kind of yellow by Martin Cousture, on Flickr

Flags on West Sherbrooke Street (Montréal) by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

rue-st-catherine_9844797075_o by Multivac42, on Flickr

Reflection shot Au Sommet by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

THE MONTREAL MUSEUM OF FINE ARTS | MUSÉE DES BEAUX ARTS DE MONTRÉAL | MONTREAL | QUEBEC | CANADA by C C Gosselin, on Flickr

Parc Olympique and Stade Saputo Montreal Quebec Canada by mbell1975, on Flickr

Rue McTavish by Matt, on Flickr

Ernest Cormier Building by Matt, on Flickr

Silo No. 5 by Matt, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Denis by Matt, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

The Wait by Matt, on Flickr

Looking Towards Downtown by Susan van Gelder, on Flickr

Untitled by Markus Hill, on Flickr

Tour C - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

L'Art, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal downtown by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr

Lovely by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Hotel St. James by Dennis, on Flickr

Downtown MTL by Matt, on Flickr

Paroisses St Stanislas De Kostka by Matt, on Flickr

Saint-Denis by Matt, on Flickr

Pointe-à-Callière by Matt, on Flickr

Blocks by Matt, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Quebec - from Parc Jean-Drapeau by jeffglobalwanderer, on Flickr

Sisters by Alain Germain, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

On the Roofs by Fred 514, on Flickr

ruine_mtl_vieux-49 by bellefleurphotograf, on Flickr

Moon over then old port by Rick, on Flickr

Meet here for an evening to remember by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Palais des Congrès by dalmond, on Flickr

DSC_5399 by Heng Wang, on Flickr

DSC04172 by amadeus_55, on Flickr

Old Montreal. by Chris Hibbs, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ricardo Magalhães, on Flickr

Montreal by night by Linda Carpentier, on Flickr

Montréal de nuit by Nicolas Marseille, on Flickr

"Montreal At Night" By Nataliya Arcidiacono by Nataliya Arcidiacono, on Flickr

There's a Darkness Over There by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Montreal 2017 5 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr

Montreal by night IMG_9339 by Steve Nardini, on Flickr

Montreal After Dark by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by carolwasef, on Flickr

Montreal in the Background by Tim (and Julie) Wilson, on Flickr

Police by D D., on Flickr

17_11_15_montreal_holiday_224 by Andrew AITKEN, on Flickr

Calgary Plus 15 Walk - "Family of Man" by Mario Hubert Armengol for Britain's Pavilion at Expo 67 in Montreal. by Ben, on Flickr

Une vue du Vieux-Montréal (A View of Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Vers le Palais des Congrès (Towards the Palais des Congrès) by John B., on Flickr

Regardant en bas d'en haut (Looking Down from Above) by John B., on Flickr

En construction (Under Construction) by John B., on Flickr

Pointant vers le haut (Pointing Up) by John B., on Flickr

451 Montréal by RobertSteed, on Flickr

Untitled by Alain Joors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr. Cohen by Jasmin Bataille, on Flickr

Basilique Cathédrale Marie-Reine-du-Monde by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Promenade autour du Vieux-Montréal (Walking Around Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Old Port of Montreal by Sylvain Charleton-Guitteaud, on Flickr

The Dominion Square Building by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Calgary Plus 15 Walk - First Street and Stephen Avenue Walk - a short detour for a coffee and croissant - a view of the former main branch of the Bank of Montreal, now a fitness centre by Ben, on Flickr

Une vue du Vieux-Montréal (A View of Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Collection Municipale D'art public by Lee Abernethy, on Flickr

autumn old port of montreal by eva blue 06 by Montréal, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Row Housing - 2 of 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ That last picture, with the runners, is in Ottawa - not Montreal.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_8975 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8934 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

IMG_8934 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

de la montagne night downtown by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

de la montagne night downtown by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

Quartier des galeries by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Quebec - from Parc Jean-Drapeau by jeffglobalwanderer, on Flickr

At Night along a university Street - Montreal by Michael Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

171208 Vue sur le Vieux Montréal - Marché Bonsecours -9367 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Vue sur le Vieux Montréal - Le quai de l'Horloge -9358 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade à Montréal - La Grande roue de Montréal -9366 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade à Montréal - La Grande roue de Montréal -9390 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade dans le vieux Montréal - Marché Bonsecours -9337 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade dans le vieux Montréal - Hotel de Ville -9331 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade dans le vieux Montréal - Place Jacques Cartier-9317 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

171208 Balade dans le vieux Montréal - Place Jacques Cartier-9318 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Intersection of St Catherine W & Stanley - 12-09-2017 by Bill Binns, on Flickr

Basilique Cathédrale Marie-Reine-du-Monde by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

La Tendresse by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Somewhere on Sherbrooke Street West by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

b&w city lights by Eileen Lavery, on Flickr

dendrites by michel de broin by eva blue 21 by Montréal, on Flickr

dendrites by michel de broin by eva blue 04 by Montréal, on Flickr

Mont Royal by Marc St-Jean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1150 rue Sherbrooke - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

Montréal cityscape by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montréal by Maximiliano Osorio, on Flickr

Hotel C - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

Place Jacques-Cartier, Montreal by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr

Montreal from St. Helen's Island by dm032, on Flickr

Old Montreal cityscape by Dennis, on Flickr

Place St. Jacques Cartier at night by Dennis, on Flickr

Le Vieux-Port de Montréal - 3/4 by Mire de rien, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

Montreal10-2017-6 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

Place dorchester - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by TO FourOneSix, on Flickr

Math Class by Gabriel Caparó, on Flickr

Montreal from St. Helen's Island by dm032, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

Montreal10-2017-6 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Montreal by Mathieu Vallée, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Mathieu Vallée, on Flickr

LES ANGES... DANS NOS VILLES by LeStudio1 - 2017, on Flickr

LES ANGES... DANS NOS VILLES by LeStudio1 - 2017, on Flickr

LES ANGES... DANS NOS VILLES by LeStudio1 - 2017, on Flickr

LES ANGES... DANS NOS VILLES by LeStudio1 - 2017, on Flickr

LES ANGES... DANS NOS VILLES by LeStudio1 - 2017, on Flickr

christmas tree notre dame old montreal by eva blue 04 by Montréal, on Flickr

024-xmas market @ qds-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Street Christmas 1 by D D., on Flickr

city-hall-place-jacques-cartier-old-montreal-at-christmas-montreal-quebec-canada-177680025-591eeab45f9b58f4c0b8ced2 by Julie Doherty, on Flickr

hannukah candles old montreal by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catherine and Union, winter 1991. by Ed Hawco, on Flickr

3FM Serious Request 2017 by NPO 3FM, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fireworks by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

fireworks by eva blue 15 by Montréal, on Flickr

fireworks by eva blue 06 by Montréal, on Flickr

fireworks by eva blue 13 by Montréal, on Flickr

IMG_5527.lr by LX Shi, on Flickr

#50/52 Ma ville, Montréal by Linda Carpentier, on Flickr

Place d'Armes by Jan Fabián, on Flickr

montreal_quebec_canada_city_night_lights_benches_street_paving_88209_1920x1200 by you dev, on Flickr

Montreal Night Skyline by Stephen Hanbury, on Flickr

Sans titre by Pierre-Luc Daoust, on Flickr

Bonne Année Montréal ! by Dominic Hains, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal old town in December by Xavier, on Flickr

_DSC6719 by Sébastien Brodeur, on Flickr

MontrealDayTwo131 by Alicia Garbelman, on Flickr

place d'armes Montreal by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Place d'Youville 1 by D D., on Flickr

Place Jacques-Cartier, Montreal by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

IMG_3794.lr by LX Shi, on Flickr

fireworks old montreal by eva blue 55 by Montréal, on Flickr

Chalet du Mont-Royal - nouvel an 2018 by abdallahh, on Flickr

Chalet du Mont-Royal - nouvel an 2018 by abdallahh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

5 lanes, Montreal by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr

MAC by aa440, on Flickr

Place Des Arts 2 by aa440, on Flickr

Impulsion 2 by aa440, on Flickr

Impulsion by aa440, on Flickr

Les Lointaines by aa440, on Flickr

Place Des Arts by aa440, on Flickr

Musée d'art contemporain 2 by aa440, on Flickr

Confrontation. #car v #man #igers #igerscanada #thismtl #igersmontreal #montreal #mtl #monochrome #blackandwhite #noiretblanc #downtown #snow #fujiX100s by mylene.savard, on Flickr

IMG_7558 by Amélie, on Flickr

SE Corner of St Catherine & St Laurent by Bill Binns, on Flickr

M-34_Montreal_The_Old_Port_and_Downtown by Ricky English, on Flickr

20080821-0003 by Tamwood International, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2017-0820-22-28-14 by t-a-i, on Flickr

Marlon Iraheta © by Marlon Iraheta, on Flickr

P1410137 170823 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

P1410142 170823 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

P1410155 170823 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

P1410254 170825 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

P1410266 170825 by Bill Boyce, on Flickr

Verdun, Quebec by Maurice P., on Flickr

Jeff Frenette - Montreal - Activities - 375e - Les Géants by Jean-Francois Frenette, on Flickr

Jeff Frenette - Montreal - Activities - 375e - Les Géants by Jean-Francois Frenette, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ricardo Magalhães, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3946/René-Lévesque_Mansfield by Adam Dion, on Flickr

IMG_3992/LaGauchetière_DeBleury by Adam Dion, on Flickr

IMG_4114/Mansfield_RenéLévesque by Adam Dion, on Flickr

IMG_3479/Lajeunesse_TerminusLaval by Adam Dion, on Flickr

IMG_3477/TerminusLaval_subwayentrance by Adam Dion, on Flickr

Ice Storm, Montreal (_DSC0870) by Kevin Tureski, on Flickr

stephane-lemieux-photographe-mariage-montreal-20170812-283.jpg by Stéphane Lemieux, on Flickr

DSC06718 by markgeneva, on Flickr

Winter Teeter-totter. by pjr100, on Flickr

Wedding Fleet by sarah-sari19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Smoking / Bleu, blanc, rouge by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

Untitled by JP the JP, on Flickr

View over Montreal by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

Winter city. by Jorge Gomez, on Flickr

180128 La Ville de Montréal la Nuit - Montreal by Night -0086 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Maison Alcan by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

24 Sherbrooke by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Paramédic soins avancés by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Le Linton by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Gare Windsor Station by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

1350 et 1360, René-Lévesque O by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

McGill Brutalism (McLennan Library) by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montréal, 22 janv. 2018. Les 2030-2034, rue de Bleury. by Philippe Du Berger, on Flickr

IMG_2860 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr

Élizabeth-9 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

9:36 morning by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Tour B - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

Montreal by Arild, on Flickr

place d'armes Montreal by Angela Salera, on Flickr

MontrealDayTwo131 by Alicia Garbelman, on Flickr

Rue Notre-Dame Ouest by D D., on Flickr

Hotel C - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

180131 rue St-Jacques O du quartier des Affaire à Montréal -0383 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

180131 rue St-Jacques O du quartier des Affaire à Montréal -0385 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

180131 Le quartier des Affaires de Montréal -0456 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panasonic FZ1000, Windmill, Montréal, 4 June 2017 (55) by proacguy1, on Flickr

DSCN1093 by R Oliver, on Flickr

802_3546 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

802_3628-I by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

802_3603 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

802_3602 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

802_3568 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

802_3428 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Montreal Chinatown in Winter by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Lightspin (iv) by sarah-sari19, on Flickr

Zombie_003 by Besisika, on Flickr

Knight in shiny armour_0194 by Steven Czitronyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

001 Les Géants de Nantes (Royal de Luxe) @ Montréal by ignition187, on Flickr

055 by ignition187, on Flickr

010 Les Géants de Nantes (Royal de Luxe) @ Montréal by ignition187, on Flickr

005 Les Géants de Nantes (Royal de Luxe) @ Montréal by ignition187, on Flickr

008 Les Géants de Nantes (Royal de Luxe) @ Montréal by ignition187, on Flickr

Montreal Forum by Mystery110, on Flickr

Leaving Montréal by Sarah, on Flickr

Untitled by molly31203, on Flickr

Sun Life Building in winter by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montreal downtown by Guy-Michel Breguet, on Flickr

Concrete 6 by t-a-i, on Flickr

LGBTQ_006 by Besisika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0903 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Into the night by Fred 514, on Flickr

IMG_0900-2 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Place d'Armes by Caribb, on Flickr

Place Jacques Cartier by Caribb, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Quiet street outside downtown Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr

View from La Grande Roue de Montreal by Steve Boer, on Flickr

Busy street in downtown Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr

180719 La Plaza Saint-Hubert - Montréal-0820 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Street 'drama' by Photo Alan, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

033-william grey hotel-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

DSC_6076.jpg by Jimsey, on Flickr

083-mont royal-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Montreal by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by hm.pix, on Flickr

Untitled by Yullien, on Flickr

Montréal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr

Big Bike 2018 by Cimpl, on Flickr

dsc_8444 by André Querry, on Flickr

77 montreal by eva blue 10 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_6075.jpg by Jimsey, on Flickr

082-mont royal-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr

Icone by hm.pix, on Flickr

Free Hotel Stay by hm.pix, on Flickr

Sleepless In Montreal // Sans Sommeil À Montréal by PrimalOptic, on Flickr

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr

downtown montreal by Rizwanul Haque Alvin, on Flickr

Bassin du Grand Séminaire by Bob August, on Flickr

Centre-ville by Montréal, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

les observateurs de la mémoire.jpg by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

montreal by tompelade, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Feux sur glace by Benoit Z. Leroux, on Flickr

Olympic Stadium View - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Terrasse Royal Hotel sur Côte-des-Neiges by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr

About last night... by Fred 514, on Flickr

downtown pride lights up buildings by evablue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

L'aile Ouest/The West Wing - Grand Séminaire de Montréal by Bob August, on Flickr

Banque Laurentienne by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montreal: Downtown Panoramic by lazzo51, on Flickr

IMG_2340 by Urbano Argaskia, on Flickr

IMG_2594 by Urbano Argaskia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_20180811_123147 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

IMG_20180811_150828 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

IMG_20180811_161447 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

IMG_20180811_151815 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

IMG_20180811_151811 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

Montreal by Francesco, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

About to go under the Turcot interchange by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Notre Dame, Montreal by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Christ Church Cathedral by Davide Ricci, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Basilica of Montreal by Maurice P., on Flickr

Mary, Queen of the World by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

180813 Tour du Quai des Convoyeurs - Vieux Montréal -1937 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rue Ste-Catharine, Quartier des Spectacles by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

Smurfs 2 Movie Montreal Set "New York" by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Heatwave by Stephane Blais, on Flickr

heart burns for the city lights by Kate Brown, on Flickr

Special school buses by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Musée des beaux-arts de Montréal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Between 1313 and 1333, boulevard de Maisonneuve Ouest, Montreal, looking west. by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Stopped by a three-earred and three-eyed Mickey by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

In Memoriam I and II by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

BNP Paribas in Canada by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Old meets New by Caribb, on Flickr

Place Jacques Cartier by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Quebec - from Parc Jean-Drapeau by jeffglobalwanderer, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal skyline through a sunglasses lens by Luca Occhi, on Flickr

@akaroh_ by Rohit A, on Flickr

Max Harold & Mitsumi Takahashi by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Downtown by ziad chatila, on Flickr

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Au Sommet Place Ville Marie by Matias Garabedian, on Flickr

Quartier des spectacles in Montréal by Amanda Jacobs, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Semih Eskin, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Mtrl__72_20160924-_CAN8339-Edit- by John A Hadley, on Flickr

Montreal - Graffite by Vinicius Silvestre Lourenço, on Flickr

Old Port of Montreal on a Winter Night by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Windows by Stephane Blais, on Flickr

Centre-ville de Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

Centre-ville de Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

Anonymous by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal skyline at night. by Joe Addona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Old Port and City 2018 by CLIFF BANCROFT, on Flickr

Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr

downtown pride lights up buildings by evablue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

Bankers & lawyers by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

BNP Paribas in Canada by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Angles by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Manuvie reflecting on Ritz-Carlton by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

In Memoriam I and II by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Musée des beaux-arts de Montréal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

City Life by Caribb, on Flickr

Busy Street by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Hope by Elian Wonhalf, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

En regardant vers le centre-ville de Montréal (Looking Towards Downtown Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Crowds that follow by Caribb, on Flickr

380A8611 by Rohit A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It's Your Move. by Phototrain Photography, on Flickr

Police Lineup by Caribb, on Flickr

rue Drummond by Caribb, on Flickr

1210 Stanley - Future Condo site by Caribb, on Flickr

Tour des Canadien 2 by Caribb, on Flickr

Watching over us by Caribb, on Flickr

rue St-Paul by Caribb, on Flickr

FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2017 by LeStudio1 - 2018, on Flickr

Montréal by Mathieu Villeneuve, on Flickr

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr

La rue Saint Paul à Montréal (Province du Quebec) Canada by Guy Le Page, on Flickr

Hustle & Flo by Caribb, on Flickr

Centre-ville Montreal 2015 by Le.Lapin.Noir, on Flickr

Apocalypse by mikija11, on Flickr

occupy montreal (on going series) by Stephane Paquet, on Flickr

Ryan Janek Wolowski celebrating the Otakuthon Japanese anime convention weekend at Place Jean-Paul Riopelle public square located in the Quartier international of Montréal, Québec, Canada by Ryan Janek Wolowski, on Flickr

Fierté Gaie - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20180922-220328-009-1 by Jean, on Flickr

Dendrites (south view) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Victoria Square fountain by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Paris Métro entrance by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Dendrites (north side) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Poste Adélard-Godbout by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Ferris Wheel by MomoFotografi, on Flickr

Montréal 926 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 925 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 924 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 923 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 922 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 921 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 920 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Little Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

Happy days à Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

Montréal 1382 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 1307 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montréal 1191 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Montreal from the air by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

Avant l'hiver - Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spotlight by Canon Hobbyist, on Flickr

20180728_9550 horse and coach - Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20180729_9645 wide street in Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20180729_9643 Windsor Railway Station - Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20180729_9658 Mount Stephen Hotel - Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20180728_9570 Montreal cityscape by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20180728_9571 Montreal Cathedral by Bill Strong, on Flickr

STM-21272-26062017-03 by Joseph McArdle, on Flickr

Dendrites (south side) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Avant l'hiver - Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

Towers by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montréal 924 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

Hôtel de ville de Montreal by Jonathan Thiell, on Flickr

Montréal 1359 by André Chivinski, on Flickr

IMG_20180811_150828 by Mac Peters, on Flickr

Blurry Train - Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by Kevin Abbott, on Flickr

Sunny Day by Stephane Blais, on Flickr

Montreal downtown by James Kang, on Flickr

Bumpy Road by Rizwanul Haque Alvin, on Flickr

Comparison Game by Mr. Nixter, on Flickr

Mount Royal, Montreal by Steve Hallam, on Flickr

Montreal downtown from Mount Royal by alex_7719, on Flickr

180813 Tour des Convoyeurs MTL Groupe (2) by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catharine, Quartier des Spectacles by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

Downtown Street in Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr

Rue McTavish, McGill University, Montréal by Eva-Marie Neumann, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Public Transit by Loops666, on Flickr

Port of Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

DSCF6870.jpg by Rob Lennox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal by Sylvaine Séré de Rivières, on Flickr

DSC_6103.jpg by Jimsey, on Flickr

Montreal by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Griffintown by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

Tour de la Bourse by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr

Sleepless In Montreal // Sans Sommeil À Montréal by PrimalOptic, on Flickr

Passerelle sur le canal de Lachine, Montréal by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

IMG_1547 by Nicholas David, on Flickr

DSC_4875 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Ploc, ploc, ploc sur la ville by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

Untitled by JF Coutu, on Flickr

Streets by Juanita Cosmica, on Flickr

Untitled by JF Coutu, on Flickr

Montreal streets by larissab77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city hall.. by Akis Varypatakis, on Flickr

IMG-NT-0995 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-0981 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-0988 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-1000 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-1061 by Alex W., on Flickr

IMG-NT-0946 by Alex W., on Flickr

La salle Bourgie du Musée des beaux-arts de Montréal by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr

Whoa....Not Bad for a Phone - Galaxy Note 9 - Straight Out of Camera by Bill Binns, on Flickr

20180728_9550 horse and coach - Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Ferris Wheel by MomoFotografi, on Flickr

Dendrites (south view) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

13/10/2018 - FestyLand 2018 by Femke de Schepper, on Flickr

Canada Army Run 2018/Course de l'Armée du Canada 2018 by Canada Army Run, on Flickr

Canada Army Run 2018/Course de l'Armée du Canada 2018 by Canada Army Run, on Flickr

Hôtel Marriott à Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Place d'Armes - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Belvédère Kondiaronk du Mont-Royal - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Freestyle snowmobile downtown Montreal by Agence Pixelyst, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

IMG_0903 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Untitled by Soraya Sarshar, on Flickr

Untitled by Soraya Sarshar, on Flickr

Montreal in the cruise season by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

Montreal's downtoan.. by Akis Varypatakis, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

Autumn colours only.. by Akis Varypatakis, on Flickr

Sylvie-22 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Crossing Elmhurst Avenue by Michael Berry, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_1ed8 by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

YIhCIpX2TNm4%mRmeBM19g by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

OnBHFq2USSiNgW70RDbWDQ by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

0nGuzwycQBOcGuS1hjz4rw by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

YRdp25MYT7y4evf1mELaMA by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

D9yymkjnSgCy7cOjqTzO%A by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

w8wUASrjRgiJyR8E2kaMVQ by Sting_Dragon, on Flickr

181024 Maison Radio- Canada - Montréal la nuit -9831 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

IMG_0844 by Josh Herbst, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Working the Early Shift (HSS) by buffdawgus, on Flickr

Vanessa-29 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Sailor Jupiter (セーラージュピター) by BTSEphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal multicolored by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Sauvons les bonhommes de neige ! by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

Marche pour l'environnement Montréal 10 novembre 2018 by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

Artistes pour la paix et l'environnement by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

Parc Sir-Wilfrid-Laurier l'automne by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

Bacs à compost - compost bins by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

dsc_4777 by André Querry, on Flickr

R0009393 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

stephane-lemieux-photographe-mariage-montreal-20180519-180.jpg by Stéphane Lemieux, on Flickr

montreal murs a murs by jean-bernard vidal, on Flickr

20180915_0068 by antoine1fr, on Flickr

2018-08-29-17-54-48-1795 by Martin Robson, on Flickr

[email protected]@Montreal_Canada_01 by Ripple design, on Flickr

2018-08-27-13-47-32-1487 by Martin Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

corner of Boul St.-Lauren & Avenue du Pins, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Blue Montreal by Juan Paz, on Flickr

1599-1611 Boul Saint-Laurent, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Let it snow - Let it roll / Laisse le bon temps rouler by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

Doggie Day of Summer in Montreal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

_DSC8411-tonal-contrast-web by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

R0009834 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

Different views from Concordia University by nizega, on Flickr

S17 WPT Montreal by World Poker Tour, on Flickr

Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

La grande marche historique à Montréal pour sauver la planète by nourredine dachir, on Flickr

Parc Olympique by nizega, on Flickr

stephane-lemieux-photographe-montreal-20181012-119.jpg by Stéphane Lemieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Notre-Dame by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Basilica (1829), v01, 110 rue Notre-Dame O, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Sightseeing i Montreal (1) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr

Tower of Songs. by Julien Faury-Ramoin, on Flickr

Stone windows... by jcbmac, on Flickr

YUL-50 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Place d’Armes, Montreal Canada by Jeff, on Flickr

Segal Building by luke.me.up, on Flickr

Montreal monochrome by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

Waiting under a pile of shit by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

MTL Mini-Comiccon 2018 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

20180915_0066 by antoine1fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Former Strathcona Hall; now Montreal offices of Cascades, Inc. by Will, on Flickr

Montreal - Basilique Notre-Dame by Denis Martin, on Flickr

Montreal 2 by Alireza Aslemand, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Dry dock by Marc St-Jean, on Flickr

Vanessa-11 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Montreal 1 by Alireza Aslemand, on Flickr

IMG_8342 by Olivier Martineau, on Flickr

Tower of Songs. by Julien Faury-Ramoin, on Flickr

Doggie Day of Summer in Montreal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montreal downtown by Andre Comeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Segal Building by luke.me.up, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Whoa....Not Bad for a Phone - Galaxy Note 9 - Straight Out of Camera by Bill Binns, on Flickr

P1060378 (2) by Bertrand Vaillant, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Graffiti Granny by Viv Lynch, on Flickr

montreal skyline from kondiaronk by eva blue 05 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Place d'Armes - Montreal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

View of downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Street dancer by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Maison du Plateau Mont-Royal de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

BIL_0011 by Bill M, on Flickr

Untitled by Pholicula, on Flickr

Rue Sainte-Catherine by Montréal, on Flickr

Luminothérapie - effet domino by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mcgill university by eva blue 04 by Montréal, on Flickr

mcgill university by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

mcgill university by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

olympic stadium and skate pipe at night by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

olympic stadium at night by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

christmas tree notre dame by eva blue 09 by Montréal, on Flickr

christmas tree notre dame by eva blue 07 by Montréal, on Flickr

Vice Building in Griffintown by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

View on the city from the Clock Tower, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

Canada - Québec - Montréal skyline by Fujjii images, on Flickr

Rene Levesque est by Caribb, on Flickr

cite-memoire-rooftop-view-on-montreal-by-eva-blue-09_35504588436_o by Montréal, on Flickr

Formerly Mount Stephen Club by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montréal port by Akos Hajdu, on Flickr

DSCF1396.jpg by Roberto Saino, on Flickr

Notre Dame basilica of Montreal by Sergiy Matusevych, on Flickr

MTL Mini-Comiccon 2018 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

rainy december day by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

best pub appetizers on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub hours near st catherine street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

Crescent Street, Montreal (2) by Frank Morelli, on Flickr

Crescent Street, Montreal by Frank Morelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CANADA-75 by Mauro Angelozzi, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal, Quebec - from Parc Jean-Drapeau by jeffglobalwanderer, on Flickr

Old Montreal. by Chris Hibbs, on Flickr

"Montreal At Night" By Nataliya Arcidiacono by Nataliya Arcidiacono, on Flickr

Une vue du Vieux-Montréal (A View of Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

CANADA-65 by Mauro Angelozzi, on Flickr

Vue depuis l'observatoire de la Place Ville-Marie la nuit by abdallahh, on Flickr

Montreal by Mathieu Vallée, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Hotel H - 2018 - Rooftop by FelixShots, on Flickr

Lovely by Alain Germain, on Flickr

Street Flamenco by Lionel Colomb, on Flickr

Meet here for an evening to remember by beyondhue, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Place d'Armes - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

City. by N Y, on Flickr

Montréal by Christophe Girard-Berthet, on Flickr

R0011671-I by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Montreal, Laurier Avenue (1) by Frank Morelli, on Flickr

Tour A - 2018 - Rooftop by FelixShots, on Flickr

Vue depuis l'observatoire de la Place Ville-Marie la nuit by abdallahh, on Flickr

Ste. Catherine Girl by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

Vice Building in Griffintown by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Blue Montreal by Juan Paz, on Flickr

dsc_4770 by André Querry, on Flickr

DSC_8096-Modifier by Claire Grenier, on Flickr

S17 WPT Montreal by World Poker Tour, on Flickr

R0007329 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Sarah, on Flickr

IMG_1569 by Nicholas David, on Flickr

Montréal by Luc Dubois, on Flickr

IMG_20181205_193908 by Alexandra Melnichenko, on Flickr

Canadá by capiamericamd, on Flickr

20181108_163546 by sacoped, on Flickr

Montreal, Canada by Mohamed Baouch, on Flickr

Montréal, août 2017. Boul. René-Lévesque >Ouest, depuis boul. Robert-Bourassa. by Philippe Du Berger, on Flickr

Montreal by michel monedero, on Flickr

Montreal Asian Street Peformers by Mel, on Flickr

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr

Montreal Asian Street Peformers by Mel, on Flickr

Food Truck ; Commandez ici by .sl., on Flickr

Food truck by .sl., on Flickr

20180728_9550 horse and coach - Montreal by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Jean, Vieux-Montréal by dianp, on Flickr

Montreal by Andre Nunes, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

18072018-J1809220 by Mathieu J., on Flickr

Cooling Off by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

190118 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -7649 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Rue McTavish by Matt, on Flickr

The Wait by Matt, on Flickr

On the Roofs by Fred 514, on Flickr

Palais des Congrès by dalmond, on Flickr

Montreal by night IMG_9339 by Steve Nardini, on Flickr

Vieux-Montréal / Old Montreal by BLEUnord, on Flickr

In the midst of Montreal (watermark) by IAN ATWOOD, on Flickr

Montreal, QC by Suzanne Guest, on Flickr

LGBTQ_006 by Besisika, on Flickr

Pub Ludique by Annie Ouellet, on Flickr

Montreal by Mario Casal, on Flickr

parking lot, v02, rue des Récollets, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

190118 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -7651 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal desde arriba by Natch Jarero, on Flickr

Dimanche d'hiver rue Ste-Catherine fin d'aprem by Denis Martin, on Flickr

860635218 by Groupe Germain Hôtels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rue McTavish by Matt, on Flickr

Montreal After Dark by Travis Estell, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ricardo Magalhães, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

Paroisses St Stanislas De Kostka by Matt, on Flickr

ruine_mtl_vieux-49 by bellefleurphotograf, on Flickr

Montreal crossing in Downtown by Sebastian Fleer, on Flickr

Untitled by carolwasef, on Flickr

Peel and Wellington corner in winter (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

CHSLD Benjamin-Victor-Rousselot by Caribb, on Flickr

Tour H - 2018 - Rooftop by FelixShots, on Flickr

Yellow bus in Montreal by colinebonna, on Flickr

In the midst of Montreal (watermark) by IAN ATWOOD, on Flickr

Montreal, Laurier Avenue (1) by Frank Morelli, on Flickr

Bus stop by Andy Jourdain-Vilbrun, on Flickr

24-268 1 by MD-1987, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Montreal, Canada [1600x1066] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

275 rue Notre-Dame E (1878), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Cément Bazin, 1951-2018 by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

190118 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -7649 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montréal by Christophe Girard-Berthet, on Flickr

IMG_20181205_193908 by Alexandra Melnichenko, on Flickr

popular resto bar and grill on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

Karine-4 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

La Grande Roue de Montréal by Jerry Bowley, on Flickr

Rue Shannon in Winter (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Selfie on a lunch breal by Sergiy Matusevych, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

20181110_171538 by Silvester Humaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Sarah, on Flickr

Already Gone - 35mm - Bleach Film Soup by Irrational Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr



Montreal is in USA? by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

Cément Bazin, 1951-2018 by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

275 rue Notre-Dame E (1878), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Rue Ste. Catherine by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

190118 Ville de Montréal - Montreal City -7649 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montréal by Christophe Girard-Berthet, on Flickr

_DSF2239(1).jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

construisons_monumental_pjcci_2018-002 by Quartier des spectacles, on Flickr

Montreal: Old Town 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Sarah, on Flickr

Saint-Paul St, Old Montreal by dianp, on Flickr

Rue de la Commune by dianp, on Flickr

Place d'Youville by dianp, on Flickr

After the Snowstorm by dianp, on Flickr

Winter in Old Montreal by dianp, on Flickr

Walking at night / Marcher la nuit by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

Rue Shannon in Winter (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

ATOMIC3, Translation_2, 2017 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

RTM_SO-3062337-16052018-02 by Joseph McArdle, on Flickr

Montreal by Francesco Merini, on Flickr

Big Blue Cat by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

Ste. Catherine Girl by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

popular restobar menu on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

most popular resto bar and grill on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

finest restobar near st catherine street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

In the yard by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Snow / Birds by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah, on Flickr

Saint-Paul St, Old Montreal by dianp, on Flickr

275 rue Notre-Dame E (1878), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

150-160 rue Notre-Dame E, Montreal, QC, Quebec by Steve Minor, on Flickr

20-36, rue Notre-Dame E, v01, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

20-36, rue Notre-Dame E, v02, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

4 rue Notre-Dame O (1836), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

7 rue Saint-Jaques (1900), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

ATOMIC3, Translation_2, 2017 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Montreal City Hall by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

Former Viger Railway Station by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

most popular resto bar and grill with street view, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

best restaurant and grill on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

best pub appetizers with street view by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 14 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 06 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 10 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 18 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 23 by Montréal, on Flickr

Belvédère city skyline by eva blue 28 by Montréal, on Flickr

Bubble Lanterns by Ian Rutgers, on Flickr

city lights by Sylvia Musing, on Flickr

city lights bw by Sylvia Musing, on Flickr

Old Montreal blizzard by haikos, on Flickr

IMG_1026_DxO by POZZOLINI Nicolas, on Flickr

2018-08-31-11-58-22-1948 by Martin Robson, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Already Gone - 35mm - Bleach Film Soup by Irrational Photography, on Flickr

Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

export_flickr - 140 by David T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

_DSF3101_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

City. by N Y, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

Ancien marché Maisonneuve by nizega, on Flickr

Ancien marché Maisonneuve by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

Rue University Downtown Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

View of the Old Port of Montreal by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Sunset View From The Saint Joseph Oratory - Montreal, Quebec, Canada, 2018 by Alexi "Alvin" Dagher, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

Place Jacques-Cartier by Joël Morin, on Flickr

2600 Avenue Pierre-Dupuy (1967), v08, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

best sports bar near st catherine street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSF3029_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

_DSF3637.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

_DSF3476.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

_DSF2947_AuroraHDR2019-edit_0.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

_DSF3101_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

City. by N Y, on Flickr

YUL-143 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Saint-Catherine Street Lights by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

The one by louis de fines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the road beneath the road by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Bubble Lanterns by Ian Rutgers, on Flickr

_DSF2947_AuroraHDR2019-edit_0.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

YUL-143 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Graffitis in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

View of the Old Port of Montreal by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Montréal Festif by Jean-Philippe Parisella, on Flickr

Winter Ferris Wheel (Old Port Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montreal Sunset by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Boul René-Lévesque Ouest by Caribb, on Flickr

Rue St-Paul at Night by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Place Jacques-Cartier by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Busy Street by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Vanessa-29 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Jade-37 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Montreal by Kevin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

275 rue Notre-Dame E (1878), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

_DSF3529.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

YUL-163 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

Swirly Staircase by Patrick Pemberton, on Flickr

View of the Old Port of Montreal by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Cohen by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

Temple Bar district by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Fall 2015 by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Une soirée au centre-ville de Montréal! / An evening in Montreal downtown! by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr

Stéphanie-03 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

LGBTQ_006 by Besisika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSF3101_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

Montreal Sunset by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Centre-ville Geneve - Downtown Geneva by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Bixi Bycicle Rental Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Martin Delisle, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Photo Alan, on Flickr

From the streets of Montreal! by Aishwarya Muthukumaran, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

Stairs of Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Along the St. Lawrence 10 (314/366) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr

Big Backdrop by Caribb, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah B., on Flickr

Old Port Montreal by hm.pix, on Flickr

Montreallo by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr

Jade-14 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CMM3_DSC4485mark by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

_DSC5895web by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

_DSC7934web by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

_DSC7936web by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

_DSC7948web by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

StJ2_DSC4665mark by alberto rodrigues, on Flickr

The girl and the horse by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

R0015405 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

Vanessa-11 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Marie-Soleil-02 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

La Grande Bibliothèque de Montréal BNaQ by Monique Laguë, on Flickr

3371 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Les pompiers de Montreal by Stefanie Timmermann, on Flickr

P1060745 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060744 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060762 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060833 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060798 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060834 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060846 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

P1060855 by Capa Anne, on Flickr

Skyline by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr

Montreal: Pride 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Montreal: Pride 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Montreal: Pride 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Montreal: Pride 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Montreal: Pride 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

juggler place jacques cartier by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr

Canadiens by Marie-Pierre, on Flickr

La Grande Roue de Montréal by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

Food truck by .sl., on Flickr

1E0A9166 by dilpriZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Drums / La batterie by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

EXPOSITION YOKO ONO À MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

EXPOSITION YOKO ONO À MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

EXPOSITION YOKO ONO À MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

EXPOSITION YOKO ONO À MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

EXPOSITION YOKO ONO À MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

SORTIES DU PRINTEMPS 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

SINISTRE AU CENTRE VILLE DE MONTRÉAL - PRINTEMPS 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

SINISTRE AU CENTRE VILLE DE MONTRÉAL - PRINTEMPS 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel by Steve Hambleton, on Flickr

Rue Ste Catherine by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

Street photo - Lectrice by Stef Denis, on Flickr

Untitled by André Querry, on Flickr

Clément Bazin, 1951-2018 by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

Un dernier coup d’œil en arrière by Paul OLIVIER, on Flickr

most popular restaurant and bar on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal on Jacques Cartier Bridge HDR by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr

.teddson by T.E.A Photography, on Flickr

bright Montreal night by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr

T7502- A little of downtown & Old Port Montréal by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Pink Party Canopy by Carlton Holls, on Flickr

Face à face avec Marie. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

City Wonder by Travis Simms, on Flickr

Montreal City Skyline by Blue Bridges, on Flickr

Monuments and Melodies by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

Inbound and outbound at Montreal West at sunset by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Chouw Chouw by Luc Deveault, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

I9988-A piano on the mountain?! by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Intérêt furtif by _MrQ*s_ (Marcus), on Flickr

Festival Ford Racing sur Crescent by abdallahh, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Autumn 2017 by @magda627, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

T048123- Wind, clouds- Du vent, des nuages by BLEUnord, on Flickr

049901- Jour de grisaille / Gray day by BLEUnord, on Flickr

I052901 by BLEUnord, on Flickr

063234 Downtown Montréal centre-ville [Explore] by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Montreal on Jacques Cartier Bridge HDR by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr

SHZOSAMO by Claude PÃ©pin, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier HDR by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr

Mountain Trails by Gabriel CaparÃ³, on Flickr

Lost Cathédral. by Claude PÃ©pin, on Flickr

Cathédrale Marie-Reine-du-Monde. by Claude PÃ©pin, on Flickr

Tunnel Square Victoria by Gabriel Asselin, on Flickr

Focus by Julien G., on Flickr

La Grande Roue deMontréal by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Vacation Rental Solutions by Angella Grey, on Flickr

Oratoire Saint-Joseph du Mont-Royal | Montréal by Dave Wong, on Flickr

The heart of MTL by JonathanSzt, on Flickr

006-thierry mugler-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

View on Montreal by Werner Kunz, on Flickr

CN 9547 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Les pompiers de Montreal by Stefanie Timmermann, on Flickr

Holiday in Montreal Canada by Angella Grey, on Flickr

Montreal Architecture by Oleh Kh, on Flickr

best pub restaurant on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

Plateau Bikes (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Ottawa Ontario - Canada - 93 Spark Street - Canada's Four Corner Building by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Blue Jean Street by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

20180823 No.2 by Kei Umezawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

View of St-Laurent street by JonathanSzt, on Flickr

2600 Avenue Pierre-Dupuy (1967), v16, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Downtown. by Arthur J. B., on Flickr

190316 Montréal souterrain - corridor du Metro-8546 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

rue Notre-Dame O (1672), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

614 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul Photography, on Flickr

530 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul Photography, on Flickr

Colorful Night by MomoFotografi, on Flickr

Montréal Downtown by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

Special school buses by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Smurfs 2 Movie Montreal Set "New York" by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Anonymous by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal by Ericsson ONE Design&Tech, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Street 'drama' by Photo Alan, on Flickr

Trains Go By by Irrational Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

098-thierry mugler-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal Architecture by Oleh Kh, on Flickr

4416 TTC by History in Photos, on Flickr

Dimanche d'hiver rue Ste-Catherine fin d'aprem by Denis Martin, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

rue Notre-Dame O (1672), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Square Victoria by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Old Port, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

LE NOUVEAU BIRKS - SEPTEMBRE 2018 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

best pub appetizers on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub bar around my location by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

In motion by Ames Lai, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

Leonard Cohen mural, Crescent Street, Downtown Montreal, Canada. by John Bentley, on Flickr

IMG_3850 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

montreal visit by Dolan Halbrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jade-14 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Montreal skyline from Parc Jean-Drapeau by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal skyline summer night by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

Montréal printanier by Dominic Hains, on Flickr

Ferris wheel at night, Vieux-Port, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Lowell, on Flickr

The heart of MTL by JonathanSzt, on Flickr

Montreal Architecture by Oleh Kh, on Flickr

530 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul Photography, on Flickr

Montréal Downtown by Sylvain Charleton-Guitteaud, on Flickr

Different views from Concordia University by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by nizega, on Flickr

View to Jack Cartier point, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Street Fair by Caribb, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

Avenue McGill College by Montréal, on Flickr

best restopub with street view by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best resto pub with street view by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

20180823 No.2 by Kei Umezawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Back of The Bay by Bill Binns, on Flickr

Old Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriage Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Fountain Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

City Skyscraper by Aaronigma, on Flickr

rue Notre-Dame O (1672), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

562 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul Photography, on Flickr

Pedex by Caribb, on Flickr

XXI by Torganiel, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (1) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr

Street of Montréal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Special school buses by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Place d'Armes by Caribb, on Flickr

Jasmine by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr

Place Jacques Cartier by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Griffintown - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

Bonsecours Market by James Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

0I7A3199-Pano.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr

Plantation-Juin-Arrondissement-Homa-Esther-Gibbons-117 by Arrondissement MHM, on Flickr

The old Porter Island Bridge (1894) in Ottawa, Ontario by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

Rising landmark by Caribb, on Flickr

Emergency by Caribb, on Flickr

Omnivore by Caribb, on Flickr

Patati Patata by Caribb, on Flickr

Pedex by Caribb, on Flickr

Grand Prix Party 2019 , Montreal City , Crecent Street by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Fake Sand Beach At The Old Port - Montreal, Quebec, Canada, 2018 by Alexi "Alvin" Dagher, on Flickr

Leonard Cohen by Daniel Lebarbé, on Flickr

D14 by Domingo Ramos, on Flickr

Montreal by stefaniebst, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Geneve B. by Felix Gamache, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Passerelle by Caribb, on Flickr

Revamped Square by Caribb, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Monument to the Boer War by Caribb, on Flickr

New Fountain at Dorchester Square by Caribb, on Flickr

Dorchester Square by Caribb, on Flickr

Sunlif Reflection by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal in decay. by Carrick Irwin, on Flickr

_DSC1823-Edit-2web by Alberto P Rodrigues, on Flickr

CN 7075 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Pedex by Caribb, on Flickr

Omnivore by Caribb, on Flickr

050-the lookout-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

011-avenue mcgill college-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

20151029 Concordia Model Series SGW 358 by Cappex, on Flickr

20151029 Concordia Model Series SGW 117 by Cappex, on Flickr

20150915 Concordia Student Series SGW 011 by Cappex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rue Ste-Catherine by Caribb, on Flickr

Scene Hyundai by Caribb, on Flickr

Mixed Crowd by Caribb, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

Place-des-Arts by Caribb, on Flickr

Music in the Park by Caribb, on Flickr

Watering spot by Caribb, on Flickr

BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Top Level B&W (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

2600 Avenue Pierre-Dupuy (1967), v16, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

Toronto Ontario Canada ~ Luminato Festival ~ Cirque Du Soleil ~ Circus in the Sun by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Ile Soniq by Jazmin Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Montreal Night Shot by Oli Clearwater Pics, on Flickr

Pre Show Testing by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal at Night by Oli Clearwater Pics, on Flickr

3405 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3160 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3161 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3169 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3173 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville - Chapelle Notre-Dame Bonsecours -3111 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3180 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal City by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Comiccon Montreal City 美式動漫節 by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Beautiful City , Montreal summer by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

LA VILLE ET LES SPORTIFS - JUIN 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

Mother Always Watching by Irrational Photography, on Flickr

Chomedey square, Montreal, Canada by Lightbehaviour, on Flickr

DSCF4415nb by Simon, on Flickr

Crowds by Caribb, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Canada Day Parade, Montréal, 1 July 2019 (25) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Fire spinning by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

The Girl from the North Country by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Attente by Sylvain Bournival, on Flickr

The lovely city of Montreal by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Montreal City by Geoworker, on Flickr

Lookout from Parc Mont-Royal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

3410 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3156 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3162 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3168 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3171 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr]

Monument to the Boer War by Caribb, on Flickr

_DSF0766.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Montreal chic! by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Grand Prix F1 2019 by 
Claude Chl, on Flickr

Grand Prix F1 2019 by Claude Chl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Coquetterie by Sylvain Bournival, on Flickr

Vice qui s'affiche by Sylvain Bournival, on Flickr

The Ledge by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

DSC00232 - Bonsecours Market by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

Lookout from Parc Mont-Royal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Density by Caribb, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by isla_yelo, on Flickr

3405 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr

The old Porter Island Bridge (1894) in Ottawa, Ontario by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

Entre ancien et nouveau by Armeline73, on Flickr

Crowds by Caribb, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

February Air | Golden Hour by Le.Lapin.Noir, on Flickr

LES TRAVALLEURS DE MONTRÉAL by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

On the street Montreal 街拍 .蒙特利爾街頭 by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rouge by Rosemary Miklitsch, on Flickr

Montreal chic! by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

275 rue Notre-Dame E (1878), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

rue Notre-Dame O (1672), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

autour de Concordia by AntHropoGeo, on Flickr

Streets of Montreal by Eduardo Sotelo, on Flickr

I love darknesss picture ❤ Montréal city by nigth by jonathan amaral, on Flickr

Review pic by Caribb, on Flickr

Watering spot by Caribb, on Flickr

_DSF5505-2.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Grand Prix F1 2019 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

563 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

562 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Festival du Grand-Prix du Canada sur Crescent by abdallahh, on Flickr

Vanessa-27 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by ^RedpixL, on Flickr

montreal traffic2 by Stephane Roy, on Flickr

La Ste-Catherine. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Look for a view. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr

Lost Cathédral. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Walking dead. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Israel vs Palestine = Peace by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Another picture of my beautiful City !! Montréal Canada by jonathan amaral, on Flickr

City Life by Michelle Wright, on Flickr

Early morning,..Montreal,.. by REAL, on Flickr

New Bank of Montreal by djhsilver, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

The old Porter Island Bridge (1894) in Ottawa, Ontario by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

Pop Maisonneuve by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr

BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Top Level Color (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

190510 Cimetière Notre-Dame des Neiges - Montréal -0405 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal by Ericsson ONE Design&Tech, on Flickr

Far from the Bustling City by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr

Summer in the city / Balade estivale by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

DSC06548 by Prebeta, on Flickr

Special school buses by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by Motoroil Photography, on Flickr

Underbelly of the City - Leana in Downtown MTL by Nadia Not Included, on Flickr

Montreal on Jacques Cartier Bridge HDR by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fat Bike in the City by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Red full moon rise above Montreal downtown by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

DSC00431 - Montreal Wheel by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

“Central Park” North by joanne clifford, on Flickr

DSC00206 - Jacques-Cartier Square by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

3410 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr

Montreal Night Shot by Oli Clearwater Pics, on Flickr

Montreal by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Chloe Doucet by Kyle Benjamin Turner, on Flickr

Comiccon Montreal City 美式動漫節 by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

DSC_7945-2 by MadeAgain, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3145 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3152 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3142 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3150 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190701 Montréal centre ville -3151 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Monument Calder - Trois disques by Le.Lapin.Noir, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Sunset by Edmund Lee, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal & RESO Underground by Adobo Cam, on Flickr

Piano man by Photos by Zane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr

Interview by Caribb, on Flickr

_DSC1885-Edit-2web by Alberto P Rodrigues, on Flickr

PVM Revamp by Caribb, on Flickr

Red full moon rise above Montreal downtown by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Montreal by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

“Central Park” North by joanne clifford, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal at twilight by Benoit Legare, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Sunset by Edmund Lee, on Flickr

leonard cohen mural at night by eva blue 05 by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown sidewalk sale by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal & RESO Underground by Adobo Cam, on Flickr

Montreal in decay. by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

DSC00492 - Jacques-Cartier Square by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

L'International des Feux Loto-Québec by Dave Wong, on Flickr

The lovely city of Montreal by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Carifiesta 2019 - Le Grand Carnaval Des Caraïbes A Montréal by eva blue 07 by Montréal, on Flickr

Wheelie by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Diversity by Caribb, on Flickr

Interview by Caribb, on Flickr

“Central Park” North by joanne clifford, on Flickr

The heart of MTL by JonathanSzt, on Flickr

SINISTRE AU CENTRE VILLE DE MONTRÉAL - PRINTEMPS 2019 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

468948864 by Meg Wy, on Flickr

563 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Musée des beaux-arts de Montréal by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

View from La Grande Roue de Montreal by Steve Boer, on Flickr

Montreal Morning Meander - 2 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr

View to Jack Cartier point, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

YUL-163 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Fire spinning by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Dancing Fountains by Caribb, on Flickr

lights by Andréa Portilla, on Flickr

Underbelly of the City - Leana in Downtown MTL by Nadia Not Included, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Diversity by Caribb, on Flickr

Street Sculpture by Kristen Scotti, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

DSC00492 - Jacques-Cartier Square by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

Cornwall Pitt Street by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Cornwall Pitt Street by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Cornwall Second Street by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Cornwall Pitt Street by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Cornwall Second Street by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

View of Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

View of Montreal from Mont Royal by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr

February Air | Golden Hour by Le.Lapin.Noir, on Flickr

Radiant Montreal by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Défilé du jour du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Défilé du jour du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Défilé du jour du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street 'drama' by Photo Alan, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Meet here for an evening to remember by beyondhue, on Flickr

Ernest Cormier Building by Matt, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

Downtown MTL by Matt, on Flickr

Une vue du Vieux-Montréal (A View of Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ricardo Magalhães, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by hm.pix, on Flickr

082-mont royal-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

L'aile Ouest/The West Wing - Grand Séminaire de Montréal by Bob August, on Flickr

'77 Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

Mary, Queen of the World by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by ziad chatila, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port and City 2018 by CLIFF BANCROFT, on Flickr

En regardant vers le centre-ville de Montréal (Looking Towards Downtown Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Ryan Janek Wolowski celebrating the Otakuthon Japanese anime convention weekend at Place Jean-Paul Riopelle public square located in the Quartier international of Montréal, Québec, Canada by Ryan Janek Wolowski, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street 'drama' by Photo Alan, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Night by Michael Eckmann, on Flickr

February G85 Vibes by Yannick Khong, on Flickr

Old Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr

IMG_1897 by Scott Weir, on Flickr

180514-DSCF1426 by Jim Archer, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by hm.pix, on Flickr

082-mont royal-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal: Downtown Panoramic by lazzo51, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catharine, Quartier des Spectacles by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

Stopped by a three-earred and three-eyed Mickey by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Centre-ville de Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2017 by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

Untitled by djhee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Diversity by Caribb, on Flickr

190911 La Grande roue de Montréal - Ferris wheel of Montreal -8513 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Carrick Chatham Irwin, on Flickr

Montreal Architecture by Oleh Kh, on Flickr

Malone New York ~ Railway Station ~ Downtown ~ Baroque Architecture by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

Montréal Downtown by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

190911 La Grande roue de Montréal - Ferris wheel of Montreal -8517 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

566 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

The Building by Photo Alan, on Flickr

On the Quebec road - 08 by Pholicula, on Flickr

_DSC6090-2015 by Vickie Lacharité, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Photo Alan, on Flickr

Before the Rain by Irrational Photography, on Flickr

Ile Soniq by Jazmin Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -0984 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -0993 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1006 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1007 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1011 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1023 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1025 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Feux sur glace Natrel by Benoit Z. Leroux, on Flickr

Belvédère Kondiaronk du Mont-Royal - Montréal (Québec, Canada) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Night by Michael Eckmann, on Flickr

February G85 Vibes by Yannick Khong, on Flickr

XXI by Torganiel, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

DSCF4925 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

FOLLOW THE GUIDE by Gaël Soucheleau, on Flickr

Montreal September 2019 by Artour Koulaev, on Flickr

Formula 1 Canadian Grand Prix, Montreal, QC (2008) by Race Girls (Rynjim), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by Night by Michael Eckmann, on Flickr

Hotel C - 2017 - Rooftopping by FelixShots, on Flickr

IMG_9529/STM36-902(4)_36MONK by Adam Dion, on Flickr

Fountain Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

City Skyscraper by Aaronigma, on Flickr

Leonard Cohen Mural by Aaronigma, on Flickr

Clock Tower by Aaronigma, on Flickr

07042018-_DSF4446-IridientEdit-HDR.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Statue King Edward VII Montreal by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

XXI by Torganiel, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (1) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr

City of lights. by George Gomez, on Flickr

IMG_2723 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

180514-DSCF1426 by Jim Archer, on Flickr

red spiral staircase by marianna armata, on Flickr

Mount Royal 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr

Vanessa-26 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Tour de l'Horloge - point de vue nord by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Solin Hall, une résidence de l'université McGill établie dans une ancienne chocolaterie et donnant sur le parc linéaire du Premier-Chemin-de-Fer, quartier Saint-Henri, Montréal by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

#oldmontreal #Montréal #ig_shots #downtown by Zie Pareek, on Flickr

2019 - Road Trip - 56 - Helena - 2 - Power Block by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

BATMAN QUITTE LA VILLE... by LeStudio1 - 2019, on Flickr

IMG_0538 by Derek Carter, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal at twilight by Benoit Legare, on Flickr

Le Rue Saint-Paul by Mike, on Flickr

Goodnight, Gay Village by Mike, on Flickr

church steepleb by peter lang, on Flickr

Busy Weekend by Danny VB, on Flickr

Défilé du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Défilé du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

The broad view by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr

Above and below (2) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1132 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -1068 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

2019 - Road Trip - 99 - Billings - 15 - House Cat by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

Portrait by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Green light to go by Lou Musacchio, on Flickr

Black & White by Caribb, on Flickr

Édifice de la Banque de Montréal by Mike, on Flickr

La Place d'Armes et la Basilique Notre-Dame by Mike, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Sulpice & Rue Saint-Paul by Mike, on Flickr

The Street to Notre-Dame Basilica by Mike, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Paul de Montréal by Mike, on Flickr

Édifice New York Life, l'Édifice Aldred et le Basilique Notre-Dame by Mike, on Flickr

24 centre Montréal by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

170619 Regard sur le Mont-Royal à la tombée du jour IMG_9606 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Autumn at MontRoyal by Charles P., on Flickr

street by lauren.k.berg, on Flickr

girl by Danny VB, on Flickr

COOkies ! by Alain Germain, on Flickr

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-03_35590290542_o by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#oldmontreal #Montréal #ig_shots #downtown by Zie Pareek, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Bank of Montreal by djhsilver, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Angela Salera, on Flickr

Sculpture at Canada Olympic House by Sean Smith, on Flickr

Radiant Montreal by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Mourial by JFLX BCR, on Flickr

CN 4700 & CN 4115 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal at twilight by Benoit Legare, on Flickr

Oratoire Saint-Joseph du Mont-Royal | Montréal by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown sidewalk sale by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

View of Nelson's Column @ Night by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr

Montréal \ Place des festivals by Denis Martin, on Flickr

Montreal girls in color by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

P1020770 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

The Bonsecours Market by Mike, on Flickr

Montreal QC by maksimka bolonin, on Flickr

Fashion Show 2019 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Photo Alan, on Flickr

D4 by Domingo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal crossing in Downtown by Sebastian Fleer, on Flickr

Maison Alcan by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Bixi Bycicle Rental Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Montreal10-2017-6 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

Fountain Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

IMG_1142 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr

2018 St. Patrick's Parade by United Irish Societies of Montreal, on Flickr

Leonard Cohen Mural by Aaronigma, on Flickr

Cohen by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr

Anna - Octobre 2016 by Felix Gamache, on Flickr

2017 Montreal St-Patrick Parade-50 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Montréal by Tomáš a Honza, on Flickr

Doris-13 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Mount Royal 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr

180519 rue de la Commune - Montréal -6687 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

20161010 31 Ste.-Catherine St. @ Rue Aylmer by David Wilson, on Flickr

Vanessa-26 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Close-up by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal by jean-louis plamondon, on Flickr

Au revoir, Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Saint Joseph's Oratory by Mike, on Flickr

The Oratory of Saint Joseph - Montreal, Quebec by Mike, on Flickr

Quiet Night in a North American Metropolis by Mike, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Chapel of Notre-Dame-de-Bonsecours by Mike, on Flickr

Notre-Dame Basilica by Mike, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

DSCF5053 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

New Look by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Carifiesta à Montréal 2019 by abdallahh, on Flickr

Carifiesta à Montréal 2019 by abdallahh, on Flickr

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr

Défilé du jour du Canada à Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown sidewalk sale by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street 'drama' by Photo Alan, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montreal by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Complexe Desjardins (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Mid Level (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

BAnQ Grande Bibliothèque Top Level Color (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Griffintown Lachine Canal (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Charlevoix Station Escalators (Montreal) by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

530 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Au revoir, Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Rue Saint-André by Mike, on Flickr

The Diverse Architecture of Montreal's Plateau by Mike, on Flickr

Maisons Victoriennes de Square Saint-Louis by Mike, on Flickr

Les Couleurs de Mile End by Mike, on Flickr

Black Swan by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Building up by Caribb, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

Future Towers by Caribb, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

Revamped Square by Caribb, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr

White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

Bird's Eye View by BOG ~ MOL, on Flickr

Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr

Centre-ville by Fred 514, on Flickr

29102019-_DSF2665.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Downtown by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Density by Caribb, on Flickr

Chomedey square, Montreal, Canada by Lightbehaviour, on Flickr

Omnivore by Caribb, on Flickr

Vue sur le centre-ville de Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

614 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

Saint-Catherine Street Lights by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

_DSF3029_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr

Break by Eric Vogelpohl, on Flickr

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr

DSCF4745 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Festival Metro Metro by eva blue 04 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

190316 Montréal souterrain - corridor du Metro-8546 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Old port of Montreal by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil du Centre-Ville de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

_22A3659 by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Marina du Vieux-Port de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Marina du Vieux-Port de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Marina du Vieux-Port de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil du Centre-Ville de Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Grande Roue dans le Vieux Montréal by Marie Deschene, on Flickr

Tower of Songs. by Julien Faury-Ramoin, on Flickr

The Underground City (RÉSO), Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

View to Jack Cartier point, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Parade de l'amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Cityscape by Photo Alan, on Flickr

Open Mic by Caribb, on Flickr

Mount Royal View by Ondřej Hudeček, on Flickr

2018-08-31-12-24-47-1984 by Martin Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Mansion on the Hill by joanne clifford, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Montreal by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr

Sleepless In Montreal // Sans Sommeil À Montréal by PrimalOptic, on Flickr

Frozen in Time by Neil Cornwall, on Flickr

191126 Ville de Montréal - Édifice autour de la Place d'Armes -3130 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Morning Rush by Avery Sieben, on Flickr

DSC_0386 by rolo william, on Flickr

Montreal by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Guillaume Lefebvre, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr

Montreal subway by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Climate walk for Greta by Flx LP, on Flickr

Mini-Comiccon MTL 2019 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

throwback #1 by Chris Silverio, on Flickr

Ligne Verte by Mike, on Flickr

Uniquely Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

DSC_0875 by Felix Sieder, on Flickr

Otakuthon_2019_05 by Besisika, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L'ESPRIT DE NOËL AU CENTRE-VILLE DE MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1.com - 2019, on Flickr

Sunny day in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

MONTREAL by guy vitagasy, on Flickr

Montreal cityscape by Sindey L, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Attention grabber by Caribb, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Building up by Caribb, on Flickr

Future Towers by Caribb, on Flickr

Boul Robert-Bourassa by Caribb, on Flickr

Source by Caribb, on Flickr

Ste-Catherine_Peel_1 by Claude Trudel, on Flickr

Place Royale by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Graffitis in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montreal-Mini-Comiccon-2019_12 by Besisika, on Flickr

Montréal Metro by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Can 180 by fulvue, on Flickr

L'ESPRIT DE NOËL AU CENTRE-VILLE DE MONTRÉAL - 2019 by LeStudio1.com - 2019, on Flickr

The Oratory of Saint Joseph - Montreal, Quebec by Mike, on Flickr

Chapel of Notre-Dame-de-Bonsecours by Mike, on Flickr

The Old Stock Exchange of Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Place d'Armes of Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

The Notre-Dame Basilica of Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Bank of Montreal by djhsilver, on Flickr

Bienvenue dans Le Village! by Mike, on Flickr

The latest news by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr

Diversity by Caribb, on Flickr

Tours d'habitation by Richard Duret, on Flickr

Interview by Caribb, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Saint Catherine Street w/ Lola by jillgoldenphoto, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Blue hour in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Blue hour in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Sunny day in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Old port Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Paul de Montréal by Mike, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

Crowds by Caribb, on Flickr

Rue Saint-Laurent by Night by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Night life is Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr

Graffitis in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

DSCF4745 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunday Walk in Downtown Montréal II by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Montreal_GriffinTown by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Montreal_GriffinTown by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

Montreal OldPort by Helio Takahashi, on Flickr

200104 Feux sur glace de Natrel - Montreal Downtown -4377 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

200104 Feux sur glace de Natrel - Montreal Downtown -4386 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal Looking Up by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Montreal-Mini-Comiccon-2019_10 by Besisika, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

STM Montréal Métro Bonaventure Station by The West End, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Großstadtfeeling... by Stefan Schult, on Flickr

Basilique Notre-Dame by Mike, on Flickr

Dusk over Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Thunderclouds over Rue Saint-Pierre by Mike, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Montreal by Mike, on Flickr

Escher's Conumdrum Old Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

Looking towards uptown by Caribb, on Flickr

Blue hour in Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Gabriella, on Flickr

Crescent Street, Montreal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

FOLLOW THE GUIDE by Gaël Soucheleau, on Flickr

Uniquely Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

De Montréal à Québec, April 2019 by SeptembreFriscotheque, on Flickr

R0017187 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Le pavilion Peinfield by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

Montreal ~ Night (2019) by Brian, on Flickr

University_of_Montreal_Says_Hello by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Different Worlds by Simranjit Singh, on Flickr

210320 Église Saint-Vincent-de-Paul Ville de Laval -3523 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210320 Église Saint-Vincent-de-Paul Ville de Laval -3538 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210320 Berge de la Brise à Ville de Laval -3548 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210320 Pont Olivier Charbonneau (A25) Ville de Laval -3563 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210317 Ville de Montréal - vue du Mont-Royal -3494 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210317 Ville de Montréal - vue du Mont-Royal -3495 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210314 Pont Jacques Cartier et le Fleuve Saint-Laurent -3386 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Semaine #12 La meilleure photo de la semaine by Marcel Champagne, on Flickr

Snowdon Metro by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Montreal, Garrison, Bahamas, New York City by Zach Pollakoff, on Flickr

757CFD56-7D96-436F-A1A6-9DA7F6D98501 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

amies by Guy Provost, on Flickr

DSCF6754 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

palais des congres bleury street by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

Have a break. by YM_T, on Flickr

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mont-Royal_Avenue_01_2020_10_31 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Cityscape by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

IMG_0496 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Shawinigan_Water_and_Power_Building_in_Montreal by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

McGill_College_and_the_Mountain_2020_12_25 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Late_Night_Meeting_2021_01_15 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Rene_Levesque_on_a_Rainy_Night_02_2020_11_16 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Perspective_on_the_North_2020_11_16 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Perspective_on_Parking_Bunker_2020_11_16 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Ave du Parc Fall Colours by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Montreal city scape by Elvin, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

Montreal_DSC05142 by Florian Fievet, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonan G.E, on Flickr

Marché Bonsecours by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

Montreal Streets by linda mak, on Flickr

Montreal Streets by Tim Conway, on Flickr

2007 Montreal Cari Fiesta (Jump Up) by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Alone, Couple, Family by bonaphoto, on Flickr

Moving beauty by .sl., on Flickr

Montreal street by No Name D, on Flickr

Wait For The Ball To Drop by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

IMG_0496 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

Eastern_View_for_February_Series_10 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Sous le pont, l&#x27;infini/Under the brige, the infinite/ Under bron, oändligheten/ by Christian Barrette, on Flickr

Nightscape by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Jeanne-Mance Football Field at Dusk by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

New perspective of the monument in the park by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Ave du Parc Fall Colours by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Monument a Sir George-Etienne Cartier via drone by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Night Flight Over Jeanne-Mance Football Field by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Cityscape by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal - Day Walkers by G Yancy, on Flickr

PVM rooftop by jillgoldenphoto, on Flickr

Pirelli Girls by Jim Hunter, on Flickr

The Lady in Red by .sl., on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

DSCF5521 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P1020908 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF5489 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Taxi!! by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

DSC04004 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A_Saturday_Afternoon_in_Downtown_Montreal_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal by G Yancy, on Flickr

Montreal before the snow storm. by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr

Place d&#x27;Armes by Alessandro Bonis, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Mike Criss, on Flickr

Montréal, 2019 by Julien Gagnon, on Flickr

Ottawa by Taymaz Valley, on Flickr

Cityscape by Alan, on Flickr

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Spring is coming by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

Distortion by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

jour de pluie (Explore) by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr

DSCF6906 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF6873 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

00494-432 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Have a rest. by YM_T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

IMG_0496 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

Nightscape by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Rene_Levesque_on_a_Rainy_Night_02_2020_11_16 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Morning_Skyline_2020_08-01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline(01)_2020_10_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Six_Sisters_2020_06_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

RL_2020_10_13_19 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Downtown_Layers_2020_05_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

most popular restaurant and bar on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

most popular restaurant and bar outside near me, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

Focus by Julien G., on Flickr

Culture urbaine/Urban farming by Yannick, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr

00499-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

cyclin&#x27; by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

P4180003 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF6824 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1144973232 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

987890758 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

1292253674 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

182007672 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

01a_daniel-baylis-WiMzEOsQNoc-unsplash by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

41_5652 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr

Place d&#x27;Armes by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by ziad chatila, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_09 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Atop Mount Royal - HWW by bigbrowneyez, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Fierté Gaie - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

Dendrites (north side) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Untitled by Lucie Guinjard, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catharine, Quartier des Spectacles by Sean Marshall, on Flickr

DSCF6870.jpg by Rob Lennox, on Flickr

Cityscape by Francisco Matul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pirelli Girls by Jim Hunter, on Flickr

At_Night_04 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

At_Night_07 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Ghost_1000 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_from_Jacques-Cartier_Bridge_7 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_Saturday_Afternoon_in_Downtown_Montreal_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_09 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

IMG_0524 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

City Nights in Winter by Jason Thibault, on Flickr

2020 Downtown Montreal City Water Reflection at Sunset by Stock PhotoDesign, on Flickr

Leonard in the City by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Maison Rodier by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonan G.E, on Flickr

From the streets… by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr

Soaking in the sunshine.... by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr

FOLLOW THE GUIDE by Gaël Soucheleau, on Flickr

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr

People_of_Montreal_04 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

city life by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Montreal-7519-Bearbeitet by tosakan2000, on Flickr

Montréal en hauteur - Montreal skyline by Kader, on Flickr

YUL-163 by Brad Beckstrom, on Flickr

Ottawa by Taymaz Valley, on Flickr

Vue sur le centre-ville by Montréal, on Flickr

Icone by hm.pix, on Flickr

Western Downtown by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal [EXPLORED] by Stef. Broos, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline B&amp;W by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr

Ste. Catherine Girl by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

Emergency by Caribb, on Flickr

.teddson by T.E.A Photography, on Flickr

Millenials by Caribb, on Flickr

Happy Birthday, Time turns 5 by Jazmin Million, on Flickr

Rio night&#x27;s @Time Supper Club with D.J. Reflex by Jazmin Million, on Flickr

Rio night&#x27;s @Time Supper Club with D.J. Reflex by Jazmin Million, on Flickr


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Montreal 









Photo: @sky_semijon_productions









Photo: @yul.drone.montreal









Crédit photo: @p.h.otographies on Instagram









Crédit photo: @p.h.otographies on Instagram









Crédit photo: @p.h.otographies on Instagram


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

At_Night_04 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Rene_Levesque_on_a_Rainy_Night_02_2020_11_16 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

McGill_College_and_the_Mountain_2020_12_25 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Ghost_1000 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

At_Night_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal - Day Walkers by G Yancy, on Flickr

Montreal, Québec by Jay-Dee Purdie, on Flickr

Should I go up?! by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr

From the streets… by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr

As-tu envoyé ta liste de cadeaux au Père Noël ? by Nicole Vachon, on Flickr

Uniquely Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

DSCF4745 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal_in_the_Spring_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_from_Jacques-Cartier_Bridge_7 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_09 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_in_the_City_07 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

People_of_Montreal_04 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

People_of_Montreal_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Monochrome, Tower Block Architecture, Toronto, Canada. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Five Reasons Mindsy Psychology Can Help You- Psychology Treatments Chicago by C Cynthia, on Flickr

Montreal city scape by Elvin, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5256 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

P5240037 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF6982 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Montreal by Hubert Salomon, on Flickr

Happy Birthday, Time turns 5 by Jazmin Million, on Flickr

Montréal Metro by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

Gonna Show Him This One by Koda Kid, on Flickr

Today Montreal remembers by Mark Langdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street photo - Lectrice by Stef Denis, on Flickr

most popular restaurant and bar on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Autumn 2017 by @magda627, on Flickr

bright Montreal night by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr

Face à face avec Marie. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

T048123- Wind, clouds- Du vent, des nuages by BLEUnord, on Flickr

Lost Cathédral. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Montreal Vacation Rental Solutions by Angella Grey, on Flickr

2600 Avenue Pierre-Dupuy (1967), v16, Montreal, QC, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Montreal skyline from Parc Jean-Drapeau by eva blue 01 by Montréal, on Flickr

Ferris wheel at night, Vieux-Port, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Lowell, on Flickr

best pub appetizers on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub appetizers outside near me by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub appetizers with street view by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub appetizers around mcgill by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

View to Jack Cartier point, Montreal, Canada by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriage Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Fountain Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (1) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (2) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr

Jasmine by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parc Jean Drapeau by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Parc Jean Drapeau by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Parc Jean Drapeau by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Parc Jean Drapeau by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Parc Jean Drapeau by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

Montreal Old Port in Spring by Lorraine Goh, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5245 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

City Hall by Franklin McKay, on Flickr

DSC_2078 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

DSC_1177 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

DSCF4100 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_6065728 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

sanctifyin&#x27; by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

crescent street bixi by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

00500-702 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

00501-422 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Rolf Knie, Clownschuh gross, 2000 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Le_Chateau_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_09 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Center_of_a_Nation_Quebec_City_Series_37 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_in_the_Spring_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

People_of_Montreal_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

00501-322 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

DSCF4361 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF4391 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF4233 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF4167 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Flowing Lines by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A young woman in fitness gear posing for a photographer in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

La Grande Roue de Montreal in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

A perspective on La Grande Roue de Montreal in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

Saint Joseph&#x27;s Oratory of Mount Royal in Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

A fellow seemingly being written up by cops in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

A perspective on La Grande Roue de Montreal in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

A perspective on La Grande Roue de Montreal in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

210628 Vieux Montréal - Old Montreal -6720 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210628 Vieux Montréal - Old Montreal -6784 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210628 Studios Éloize - Sous les glaces avec Mario Cyr-6785 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210628 Vieux Montréal - Old Montreal -6773 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210628 Vieux Montréal - Old Montreal -6783 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal at Night by Arnold Carl, on Flickr

DSC_2137 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

Everyone is out and about again… by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr

DSCF7156 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF4361 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF4121 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Montréal en Lumière by Lucien-Guy, on Flickr

Un soir d&#x27;été! by Lucien-Guy, on Flickr

Some Things Have To Be Photographed by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Smiling Blonde Twins by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Rue Ste-Catharine, Quartier des Spectacles by Sean Marshall, on Flickr

Meet here for an evening to remember by beyondhue, on Flickr

180514-DSCF1426 by Jim Archer, on Flickr

190911 La Grande roue de Montréal - Ferris wheel of Montreal -8513 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8404 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8403 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8401 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

190910 Cimetière Notre-Dame des Neiges - Montréal -0605 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

IMG_0538 by Derek Carter, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

#oldmontreal #Montréal #ig_shots #downtown by Zie Pareek, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Night by Michael Eckmann, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

191004 Mille Carré Doré - Montreal - Golden Square Mile -0993 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Feux sur glace Natrel by Benoit Z. Leroux, on Flickr

Ile Soniq by Jazmin Million, on Flickr

City of lights. by George Gomez, on Flickr

Vanessa-26 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr

Mont-Royal, Montreal by YM_T, on Flickr

The Lady in Red by .sl., on Flickr

Burlington Vermont - City Hall - Chittenden County by Onasill ~ Bill - 95 Million views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5259 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5258 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5262 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5254 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5250 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5245 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5243 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5218 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

DSC_0615 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

Street photo Montréal by jeff stark, on Flickr

00499-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

2001_0638-13_spot_20201117 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

Old Montreal Street shot by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

La règle des tiers confinés by André-Guy Robert, on Flickr

crescent street by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

S0797668_R1 by Bennie, on Flickr

Downtown Street by abhinow, on Flickr

Canadian National - Locomotive 6218 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Urban Street by Fadi Bitar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_from_Jacques-Cartier_Bridge_7 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Spring_My_Least_Favourite_Season_09 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Le_Chateau_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

McGill_College_Avenue_2020_04_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

View of Old Montreal and Griffintown, facing South Shore by Tarik Bannon, on Flickr

Griffin&#x27; town by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

IMG_0496 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

Branching by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Ave du Parc Fall Colours by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Mont-Royal Street by eva blue 18 by Montréal, on Flickr

Mont-Royal Street by eva blue 20 by Montréal, on Flickr

Mont-Royal Street by eva blue 25 by Montréal, on Flickr

Mont-Royal Street by eva blue 26 by Montréal, on Flickr

P1030316 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Old Montreal Street shot by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

P7110024 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P7110049 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Everyone is out and about again… by Demetrius Chaskis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Réflexions by Paul Leblanc, on Flickr

DSC00200 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

DSC00133 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

DSC00190 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

DSC00117 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

Iowa City, IA by Alan Light, on Flickr

2015-06-18 - Montreal City Hall @ Place Jacques Cartier, Montreal, QC by countzyx, on Flickr

Regent Mariner Cruise 2017 152.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr

La Grande Roue de Montreal in the Old Port of Montreal, Quebec by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr

Montreal at Night by Arnold Carl, on Flickr

00501-812 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

DSC_2078 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

DSC_1177 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

_7265940 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_7265955 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_7266026 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Mont-Royal Street by eva blue 18 by Montréal, on Flickr

_6275798 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_6275841 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0900-2 by Varun Popuri, on Flickr

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr

Vue sur le centre-ville by Montréal, on Flickr

Icone by hm.pix, on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Montreal: Downtown Panoramic by lazzo51, on Flickr

Special school buses by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by ziad chatila, on Flickr

Manuvie reflecting on Ritz-Carlton by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Watching over us by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal by Francesco, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

IMG_2340 by Urbano Argaskia, on Flickr

Parade de l&#x27;amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr

Fierté Gaie - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

Dendrites (south side) by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Montreal by Kevin Abbott, on Flickr

Mount Royal, Montreal by Steve Hallam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Town in Montreal by jwellsphotography, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Rene Leveque by abhinow, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Devesh Uba, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6724 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6725 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6730 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6734 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6742 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6743 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6746 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6753 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211124 Architecture en noir et blanc -0759 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

12-25-21 Christmas Morning 15 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

Cool Christmas Tree.jpg by Rick Osuna, on Flickr

Montreal Christmas Market by Colin, on Flickr

DSCF1352 by James Soh, on Flickr

village de noel marche atwater by eva blue 06 by Montréal, on Flickr

Place d’Armes Christmas Stars by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Christmas decoration at Saint Jean Park by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Skull head by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Mont-Royal, Montreal by YM_T, on Flickr

Village Crowd by Caribb, on Flickr

Food truck by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Église Saint-Michel-Archange et Mile-End by Sylvain Bédard, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6716 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Rene Leveque by abhinow, on Flickr

Sunset over the bridge by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Downtown Skyscrapers by Caribb, on Flickr

City_of_Industry_in_February_Series_22 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_Skyline_03_2020_10_18 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_with_Small_Rainbow by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

New perspective of the monument in the park by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Looking out over the chateau on Mount Royal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Six_Sisters_2020_06_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

silouette by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr

A calm night in the city by Alexis Shareck, on Flickr

Maison Rodier by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr

Montréal by André Gourizan-bi, on Flickr

D7 by Domingo Ramos, on Flickr

Bijouterie à carreaux by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Skull head by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Masked Rider by Caribb, on Flickr

New Look by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

Black Swan by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parade de l&#x27;amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l&#x27;amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Parade de l&#x27;amitie Nuestroamericana Friendship Parade by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Place d&#x27;Armes by Montréal, on Flickr

View of downtown Montreal by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

BIL_0011 by Bill M, on Flickr

View on the city from the Clock Tower, Montreal by Arthur Guillemont, on Flickr

cite-memoire-rooftop-view-on-montreal-by-eva-blue-09_35504588436_o by Montréal, on Flickr

Montréal by Christophe Girard-Berthet, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

CANADA-65 by Mauro Angelozzi, on Flickr

CANADA-75 by Mauro Angelozzi, on Flickr

Intersections by Denis Gorcovenco, on Flickr

Lovely by Alain Germain, on Flickr

MTL2017 by Harrison Boyd, on Flickr

R0007329 by Zvi Leve, on Flickr

Cooling Off by Caribb, on Flickr

popular resto bar and grill on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr

most popular resto bar and grill on crescent street, by John Ambrose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Having a walk in Old Montreal by champj, on Flickr

Montreal by night by champj, on Flickr

Vieux Montreal by champj, on Flickr

nuit d&#x27;hiver cyberpunk by champj, on Flickr

Montreal by night by champj, on Flickr

Montreal aux premières lueurs matinale by champj, on Flickr

Boston by champj, on Flickr

Snowy day by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

Boston by champj, on Flickr

Old Town in Montreal by jwellsphotography, on Flickr

211210 Quartier des Spectacles - Montréal -6705 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211124 Architecture en noir et blanc -0852 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

11-24-21 Christmas in the City 02 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

Winterizing by Janna ~, on Flickr

Passerby&#x27;s in Montreal by Matthew Aza, on Flickr

Impulsion, LATERAL OFFICE et CS Design. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

DSC_3955 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Stade Olympique Orange by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

Flatiron Toronto by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr

RRL07612 by Rebecca Lessard, on Flickr

XE4F0713 by Serge Lemay, on Flickr

Brazil? by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr

Bank Rep by Caribb, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by Devesh Uba, on Flickr

St. Lawrence Warehouse by Alain Beauchesne, on Flickr

Jeanne-Mance Football Field at Dusk by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Montréal (Landscape &amp; cityscape) by Alireza Haddadpour, on Flickr

Maison Rodier by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Il n&#x27;y a pas de coïncidence/There are no coincidence/Det finns ingen slump/No hay coincidencia by Christian Barrette, on Flickr

Montréal by André Gourizan-bi, on Flickr

Montreal Bridge. by Jamshed Khedri, on Flickr

Montreal_DSC05593 by Florian Fievet, on Flickr

Eglise Des Montrealais Front by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

DSC_3955 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

MTL Long Exposure by Guillaume Lefebvre, on Flickr

Neige 2022 by Maximilien Lincourt, on Flickr

Impulsion, LATERAL OFFICE et CS Design. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Montréal by Gilberto, on Flickr

Enjoy class war in Montreal (while eating your sushis and listening your MP3) by Gilles Marcil, on Flickr

Montreal by Hubert Salomon, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Marguerite Bourgeoys Museum by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

I like my women in short skirts by Sleepyjae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC05680 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

DSC05672 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown Pano 4 de 2p -1737 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1714 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1718 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1720 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1721 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1694 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1758 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Parc Magnan by Chat d&#x27;Ruelle, on Flickr

Montreal by night by champj, on Flickr

2021.11.26. by Hailey Sani, on Flickr

11-20-21 Christmas in the City 01 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

New Look by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

The New Air Canada by Caribb, on Flickr

2017 - Montreal - Marguerite Bourgeoys Museum by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

J&#x27;arrive à Montréal by .sl., on Flickr

20140805_FanZone_Crescent01 by Canada Soccer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Artificial sky by Janna ~, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1817 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue St-Paul E- Ville de Montréal -1874 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue St-Paul E- Ville de Montréal -1879 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue St-Paul E- Ville de Montréal -1883 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue St-Paul E- Ville de Montréal -1885 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Vue de la Ville de Montréal -1832 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue de la Commune - Montréal -1905 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1714 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Montreal by night by champj, on Flickr

Having a walk in Old Montreal by champj, on Flickr

8 by Cesar Marinho, on Flickr

[P161] Red Bull Car, Saint-Antoine St., Montréal by Streets.and.Portraits, on Flickr

Parc Magnan by Chat d&#x27;Ruelle, on Flickr

DSCF7443 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Peel Montreal Metro station by Robert Lancup, on Flickr

Fenêtres sur ma ville Mural Peel Street by eva blue 59 by Montréal, on Flickr

Fenêtres sur ma ville Mural Peel Street by eva blue 57 by Montréal, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

DSC_3828-3 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roseaux, 1ToMn. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Artificial sky by Janna ~, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1817 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1823 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1826 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1827 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1819 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 La Biosphère - Parc Jean-Drapeau - Montréal -1829 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220130 Marché Bonsecours - rue St-Paul E- Ville de Montréal -1885 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown -1703 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220123 Montréal vue du Parc Urbain Griffintown - sculpture -1757 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Metro Victoria Square Montreal city by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Montreal by night by champj, on Flickr

no winter lasts forever... by Jose Costa, on Flickr

DSCF9011 by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

Old Montreal street scene by Albert Lew, on Flickr

Windowsill by .sl., on Flickr

J&#x27;arrive à Montréal by .sl., on Flickr

Keirsten by ~ Robin ~, on Flickr

Grid Girls of Montreal by scienceduck, on Flickr

Women&#x27;s skidding competition by Gerry Lauzon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Snowy day by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

WONDERFUL CITY of MONTREAL at NIGHT, QUEBEC ) CANADA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Nightscape Crescent street Montreal city by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5258 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5257 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5259 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5262 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5264 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5181 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

DSC01089 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

00504-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

00499-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

00496-482 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Holding up the Big Apple by Russell Sullivan, on Flickr

Skull head by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parallel World by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Blending by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Blue Sky by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Shapes and Colors by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Glistening by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Place Ville-Marie Square by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Montréal sunset by Mark Evans, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Athena Ellison, on Flickr

DSC_3467 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

220130 Ville de Montréal - rue De Lorimier -1861 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Having a walk in Old Montreal by champj, on Flickr

Christmas decoration on Rue Ste - Catherine.jpg by Rick Osuna, on Flickr

DSC_3931 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Snowy day by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

DSCF8823 by Frederic Gross, on Flickr

DSCF7437 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Peel Montreal Metro station by Robert
Lancup, on Flickr

RRL07612 by Rebecca Lessard, on Flickr

XE4F0713 by Serge Lemay, on Flickr

Bijouterie à carreaux by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montréal in late January 2022 by Steve Carufel, on Flickr

Downtown_Montreal_February_Series_11 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Winter Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Winter by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Trois-Rivieres Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

McGill_College_Avenue_2020_04_01 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

A City between Days by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Shadow_over_the_Ghetto_Montreal_2014 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Jonny Brown, on Flickr

Montreal Nighttime by Kevin Thorwarth, on Flickr

Leonard in the City by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Chomedey square, Montreal, Canada by Lightbehaviour, on Flickr

panes by li_jams, on Flickr

Impulsion, LATERAL OFFICE et CS Design. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Neige 2022 by Maximilien Lincourt, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

amies by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Have a rest. by YM_T, on Flickr

Montreal subway Expo 67 08 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

DSCF4494 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Passing through by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

1155 René-Levesque W by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

Viger O. / St-Alexander by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

CN 1501 by Michael Berry, on Flickr

Montreal 7:02 AM by Kader, on Flickr

606 Montréal - Province du Québec - Canada by Tsinoul, on Flickr

201228 Complexe Desjardins - Montréal -2821 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Downtown Montréal by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr

IMG_8119 by Olivier Martineau, on Flickr

2019 - Road Trip - 56 - Helena - 2 - Power Block by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

190907 Randonné sur le Mont-Royal -8402 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Traverser - Cross by Kader, on Flickr

Kids Included by Caribb, on Flickr

Open Mic by Caribb, on Flickr

best sports bar near bishop street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best restobar on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub appetizers on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub and grill on crescent street by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub and grill within walking distance by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr

best pub and grill with terrace by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

city life by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Montreal Lookout by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr

Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Fall in Montreal ~ Mount Royal Lookout by Gloria, on Flickr

Montreal City by kong kevin, on Flickr

Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

Sunlife reflections by Eileen Lavery, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by St James Gate, on Flickr

WONDERFUL CITY of MONTREAL at NIGHT, QUEBEC ) CANADA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - boul Robert Bourrassa -7247 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Voie ferroviaire -7266 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Ste. Catherine Girl by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr

Place Ville-Marie, 2022 by Eric DeLorme, on Flickr

New Look by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr

The rain makes the women cry by Michel Benghozi, on Flickr

Some Things Have To Be Photographed by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Girls At Tam Tams by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

AMTK 105 by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Untitled by Caroline Skalla, on Flickr

Ex-BMO by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

220302 Vue de la Ville de Montréal - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -7308 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Édifice Le 1000 de la Gauchetière - Montréal -7245 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 boulevard Robert Bourrassa - Montréal -7244 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - La biosphère - île Sainte-Hélène -7289 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Montréal Marriot Château Champlain -7240 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Place Bonaventure -7248 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Vue de la Ville de Montréal - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -7293 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Vue de la Ville de Montréal - Fleuve Saint-Laurent -7300 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - boul Robert Bourrassa -7247 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

A Walk in March_61 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

WONDERFUL CITY of MONTREAL at NIGHT, QUEBEC ) CANADA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

DSC_5029 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Impulsion, LATERAL OFFICE et CS Design. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Show Your Flags by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Tam Tams View From Here! by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Girls In Picture! by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Up Up And Away.... by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Watching Tam tams by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Koodo Campaign Gang by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Girls' Profiles by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal by RomeoMarquez, on Flickr

Montreal by christopher b, on Flickr

montreal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

montreal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Montreal by christopher b, on Flickr

Montreal by Arnaud Debonnel, on Flickr

Montréal by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec by St James Gate, on Flickr

Montréal by Mini Pixal, on Flickr

Montreal by Sanne van der Es, on Flickr

Montréal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Montreal by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Montreal by Peter 4065, on Flickr

Montreal by Ceil's Photos, on Flickr

Montreal metal by Sean Marshall, on Flickr

Montreal by DANIELA FOSCI, on Flickr

Montreal by David Gomez, on Flickr

montreal by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr

Montreal by miniCMA, on Flickr

Montreal by sridhar etneni, on Flickr

Montréal. by rbrnal, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Photo: *photography.freed on Instagram. Link:* Login • Instagram


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal by Drone by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal By Night Cityscape by Leo Byron, on Flickr

The Foreseeable Fucshia by Carlton Holls, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown Rene Leveque by abhinow, on Flickr

Unpublished 2015-2018 by ROZ Photographer, on Flickr

Urban life in Montreal / Canada by Elvin, on Flickr

Jog by Axel Saint-Andre, on Flickr

2 Bellechasse by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

Skull head by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

Bff by Richard Baghdadlian, on Flickr

vélo à Montréal ! by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Mont-Royal, Montreal by YM_T, on Flickr

Dancing model in Shibuya by Michel Benghozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PA202713-4 by STEPHEN PEKOFSKY, on Flickr

Vigil for Ukraine in Old Montreal by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Former building of the School of Higher Commercial Studies by Alain Quevillon, on Flickr

Différents immeubles d'habitation du complexe Condos Rouge, rue Jean-Talon Ouest, Le Triangle Côte-des-Neiges (Montréal) by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

Les phases 5 et 6 du complexe Vue (Geiger Huot, 2017), rue Jean-Talon Ouest, Le Triangle Côte-des-Neiges (Montréal) by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

Au coeur du complexe Vue du nouveau quartier d'habitations Le Triangle Côte-des-Neiges depuis le passage Yolène-Jumelle (Montréal). Voir info ci-dessous by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

Le passage Yolème-Jumelle traverse le complexe des appartements Vue (Geiger Huot, 2010-2017), rue Jean-Talon Ouest, Le Triangle Côte-des-Neiges (Montréal) by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

Le Centre bouddhique SGI du Canada, Côte-des-Neiges (Montréal) by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr

04-15-22 Good Good Friday 02 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

Montréal. by Thieulson, on Flickr

20220415_142529 by André Querry, on Flickr

Montreal Corona Circus by Jim Delcid, on Flickr

_4026465 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_4106512 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

220412 Université de Montréal - Campus MIL - groupe -7665-2 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Stade Olympique Orange by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

Stern by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

5691 St-Laurent by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr

Two "long legged" and a yellow dress by .sl., on Flickr

Some Things Have To Be Photographed by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Grid Girls of Montreal by scienceduck, on Flickr

Twin Beauties by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

DSC_3828-3 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

regard by Guy Provost, on Flickr

00499-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

00504-832 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

snowbow by Axel Saint-Andre, on Flickr

Ex-BMO by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Saint-Paul Street Looking East by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Old Town in Montreal by jwellsphotography, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5243 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5245 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5250 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5258 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5254 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5181 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5218 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Hommage à Pierre Falardeau et Michel Brault, Armand Vaillancourt, 2019. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Passenger 77 by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

Non titré, Marcel Raby, 1976 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Voie ferroviaire -7266 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

La ville imaginaire, Charters De Almeida, 1997. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Alone, Couple, Family by bonaphoto, on Flickr

montreal street photography by Khoa Tran, on Flickr

at the mile's end by Khoa Tran, on Flickr

Smiling Models by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bud Girls by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

The Beverage Model Beauties by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

In the city of Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

The Basilica of Notre-Dame by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

220422 Canal Lachine - Lachine canal - Montreal -2431 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220422 Canal Lachine - Lachine canal - Montreal -2432 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220422 Canal Lachine - Lachine canal - Montreal -2427 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220422 Canal Lachine - Lachine canal - Montreal -2428 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220422 Château Saint-Ambroise ex Dominion Textile -2440 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220422 Château Saint-Ambroise ex Dominion Textile -2447 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Le quartier chinois du Montréal - Nouilles de Lan Zhou | Montreal's Chinatown - Lan Zhou's Noodle Shop by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

2022 St. Patrick's Parade by United Irish Societies of Montreal, on Flickr

DSC04251 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Old Montreal quarter - Saint Paul street by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

DSC_3932 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Passing through by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

Flowing Lines by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal - Day Walkers by G. Lamar, on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr

Red Rain Beverage Girls by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Girls Dance Line by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

jpsolarized said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> i always compare Montreal's population with Melbourne's one
> 
> ...



Montreal - Historical Population Data YearPopulationGrowth Rate20224,277,0000.71%20214,247,0000.62%20204,221,0000.60%20194,196,0000.58%20184,172,0000.82%20174,138,0000.83%20164,104,0000.84%20154,070,0000.82%20144,037,0000.82%20134,004,0000.83%20123,971,0000.81%20113,939,0001.08%20103,897,0001.12%20093,854,0001.10%20083,812,0001.11%20073,770,0001.13%


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

I remember the DISCO called St Sulpice, so many memories i have spent back there when i used to live in MTL, je me souviens beaucoup!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sans titre, Stare, 2018 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

panes by li_jams, on Flickr

Having a walk in Old Montreal by champj, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Nightscape Crescent street Montreal city by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Montreal's Place des Arts neighborhood by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

Urbain by Conrad Bernadel, on Flickr

_5016604 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_5016577 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

The young woman with medical mask on her face stands in the middle of human flow by Eric Lanthier, on Flickr

Have a rest. by YM_T, on Flickr

DSC_5329 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Montreal Street by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2919 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2920 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2921 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2922 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2929 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2942 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2924 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220505 Édifice Achives natioales du Québec (BanQ-2672 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220505 Basilique Notre-Dame (1824) - Montréal -2765 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

DSC_5325 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Le quartier chinois du Montréal, rue de la chauterie | Montreal's Chinatown - Cauldrons street by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

Ex-BMO by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Passing through by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

The young woman with medical mask on her face stands in the middle of human flow by Eric Lanthier, on Flickr

Sunday in the City (XIX) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Summer Evening - Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

Skyline on Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

In the city of Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Crescent street in Montreal downtown by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

The Basilica of Notre-Dame by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Il n'y a pas plus Montréal que ça by Eric DeLorme, on Flickr

Montreal by Drone by scrappy nw, on Flickr

A City between Days by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montréal (Landscape & cityscape) by Alireza Haddadpour, on Flickr

Ottawa by Taymaz Valley, on Flickr

Five Reasons Mindsy Psychology Can Help You- Psychology Treatments Chicago by C Cynthia, on Flickr

Leonard in the City by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

vélo à Montréal ! by Guy Provost, on Flickr

FOLLOW THE GUIDE by Gaël Soucheleau, on Flickr

friendly francophones, Boul Saint-Laurent, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Steve Minor, on Flickr

Crowds that follow by Caribb, on Flickr

Streets of Montreal by Chris Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

panes by li_jams, on Flickr

North Ravine Street, Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan, United States by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Voie ferroviaire -7266 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Ex-BMO by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

WONDERFUL CITY of MONTREAL at NIGHT, QUEBEC ) CANADA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

Place de la Grande-Paix-de-Montréal, Vieux-Montréal, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5250 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5254 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5259 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5263 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5264 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

210524 Fête des patriotes - sortie dans le Mile-End -5252 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

211011 L'Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0297 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

rue St-Denis by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Taxi!! by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

montreal by das.mandy, on Flickr

Steet Fair by YM_T, on Flickr

4F5A1048 by Christine Lortie, on Flickr

Street of Montreal by Alan, on Flickr

A Minute of Silence by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada - October 2011 by яіску ѕнояе, on Flickr

The sun by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Nights in Montreal's downtown Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

220514 VdeM PU pano4 de 2 o-ns by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - Biosphère - musée de l'environnement -3148 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3048 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3046 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3079 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3080 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3144 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220505 Basilique Notre-Dame (1824) - Montréal -2770 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220505 Palais des Congrès - Congress Palace - Montréal -2701 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220505 Édifice Université du Québec à Montréal -2683 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

At Night by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

rose littered; rose tinted by li_jams, on Flickr

Le quartier chinois du Montréal - Nouilles de Lan Zhou | Montreal's Chinatown - Lan Zhou's Noodle Shop by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

DSC04287 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSC04350 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Old Montreal Street by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Entertainment ~ Place Jacques Cartier, Old Montreal by Gloria, on Flickr

Uniquely Montreal by Caribb, on Flickr

Skull head by Carl-Laurent Melançon, on Flickr

2022 St. Patrick's Parade by United Irish Societies of Montreal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The sun by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Nights in Montreal's downtown Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Skyline on Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Crescent street in Montreal downtown by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

In the city of Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

taillights at night by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

My Three Suns by Carlton Holls, on Flickr

Tiny Lives by abhinow, on Flickr

Montreal’s late night stories by Antoine Denis, on Flickr

757CFD56-7D96-436F-A1A6-9DA7F6D98501 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr

People on the streets (4) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Let’s walk by Francisco Matul, on Flickr

Revised Rainbow flag by Caribb, on Flickr

Open Mic by Caribb, on Flickr

DSCF4745 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Justin Trudeau by Caribb, on Flickr

Interview by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ferrari F355 by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Murale, Claude Vermette, 1966 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Griffin' / Lachine canal, by night by Hugo Kermabon-Bobinnec, on Flickr

220505 Old Molson Bank of Montréal -2747 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Ex-BMO by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Trait d’union, Michel Goulet, 1984. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Old Town in Montreal by jwellsphotography, on Flickr

Nightscape Crescent street Montreal city by Chak Yum Tam, on Flickr

Cours Le Royer, Vieux-Montréal, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Martin Tlustý, on Flickr

Plateau Mont-Royal by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

211011 L'Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0297 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Urbain by Conrad Bernadel, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

00494-432 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Montreal subway Expo 67 08 by Bud Hirsch, on Flickr

Festival Metro Metro by eva blue 04 by Montréal, on Flickr

MTL St-Patrick's Parade by Claude Chl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panasonic FZ1000, Heineken Girls, F1 Grand Prix, rue Peel et Crescent, Montréal, 17 June 2022 (2) by proacguy1, on Flickr

22062 Édifice Guy Favreau à Montréal -8243 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8246 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8248 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8290 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8307 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8226 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8218 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220624 L'Anneau de Montréal - 1 Place Ville-Marie - Montréal -8207 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220624 rue Saint-Paul - Montréal -8301 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Rue De Brésoles by Joe Passe, on Flickr

20220623_231615 by André Querry, on Flickr

Iconique Five Roses by Christian Barrette, on Flickr

f1 grand prix canada by eva blue 007 by Montréal, on Flickr

old montreal grand prix weekend by eva blue 024 by Montréal, on Flickr

Senna fan by scienceduck, on Flickr

DSC07160 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

P6190011 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Summer Evening - Montreal by abhinow, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal - Day Walkers by G. Lamar, on Flickr

View on Montreal by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Fontain in Montreal Quebec Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Nights in Montreal's downtown Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

In the city of Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

The Basilica of Notre-Dame by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Winter Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal CARIFIESTA 2022 by Gloria, on Flickr

_6276879 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P5220033 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

_5166661 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_5166660 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Night view on Downtown Montreal Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Nights in Montreal's downtown Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Isolated old house in Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Old Town of Montreal Quebec by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Fontain in Montreal Quebec Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Skyline on Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Art Deco Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Griffin' / Lachine canal, by night by Hugo Kermabon-Bobinnec, on Flickr

Centre-ville Montréal, QC - August 2012 by яіску ѕнояе, on Flickr

Half Dome by Carlton Holls, on Flickr

Alfa Romeo Spider by Loops666, on Flickr

Quartier des Spectacles, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

A_City_Between_Days_02 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

211011 L'Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0297 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220302 Ville de Montréal - Voie ferroviaire -7266 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Coin Papineau Ontario by Chat d'Ruelle, on Flickr

 by Nicolas Le Berre, on Flickr

Field of dreams by .sl., on Flickr

Au vieux Montréal - At Old Montreal by Kader, on Flickr

XPR33944 (2) by Serge Lemay, on Flickr

Mont-Royal, Montreal by YM_T, on Flickr

City shots by jeff stark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

Meet here for an evening to remember by beyondhue, on Flickr

Ernest Cormier Building by Matt, on Flickr

Office Space by Matt, on Flickr

Downtown MTL by Matt, on Flickr

Une vue du Vieux-Montréal (A View of Old Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Downtown Montreal by Ness Namora, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by Ricardo Magalhães, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by hm.pix, on Flickr

'77 Montréal by Montréal, on Flickr

Mary, Queen of the World by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr

Montreal Downtown by ziad chatila, on Flickr

En regardant vers le centre-ville de Montréal (Looking Towards Downtown Montreal) by John B., on Flickr

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr

Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Carifieta 2018 - Montréal by abdallahh, on Flickr

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Pride parade 2016 Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (1) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr

Osheaga 2012 (2) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alone, Couple, Family by bonaphoto, on Flickr

Monument a Sir George-Etienne Cartier via drone by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Jeanne-Mance Football Field at Dusk by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr

A calm night in the city by Alexis Shareck, on Flickr

Foggy Montreal by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr

Montreal by night by David L., on Flickr

Ville de Montréal - Morning Core by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

2029 by Nicolas Zielinski, on Flickr

“Central Park” North by joanne clifford, on Flickr

200807 Vue sur Montréal et le fleuve St-Laurent p10de5 -9385 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Project 52: #48 on 52 - [A ballerina's tale] by Ben C.K., on Flickr

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr

_A045413 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

Sans titre, Hsix et Benny Wilding, 2015. by art_inthecity, on Flickr

leonard cohen rue de la musee by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

Angelica Bongiovonni St Jax by eva blue 03 by Montréal, on Flickr

Dance In The Park by Peter Kelly, on Flickr

Promoting Jeans by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Brazilian And Portuguese! by Austin H. Kapfumvuti, on Flickr

Does She Cry ? by Michel Benghozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sur la rue Saite-Catherine by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Walking the furry one. Tin house court | Le Maison de Fer Blanc plaza at Ottawa's By-Ward Market. Summer 2022 by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr

Sunlife, Montreal by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

220721 Pont Arthur Sauvé (1949 et 2010) -5475 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Super Moon over Montreal by Sam Gillman, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Mount-Royal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Isolated old house in Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Old Town of Montreal Quebec by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

DSC00057 by Jeremiah, on Flickr

New Day Dawn by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr

2021-09_D81_2310_20220517 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

Following GPS by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

P7170025 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P7170059 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

P7160091 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

DSCF8169 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Ice and fire by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Workers aren't returning to the office as fast as other countries. Maybe that's why we aren't having major outbreaks in Toronto. by A Great Capture, on Flickr

An evening in Montreal by Guillaume Doyen, on Flickr

The first jewel, Alice Winant, 1973 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

220721 Pont Arthur Sauvé (1949 et 2010) -8671 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220721 Pont Arthur Sauvé (1949 et 2010) -8638 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220721 Pont Arthur Sauvé (1949 et 2010) -8596 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220624 Palais des congrès - Montréal -8266 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8226 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8311 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Édifice Guy Favreau à Montréal -8243 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

220624 Palais des congrès - Montréal -8260 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Cercle by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

15a.Day.GayVillage.MontrealQC.5August2022 (2) by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

DSC_6974 by Daniel Fortin, on Flickr

Comiccon Montréal 2022 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

Comiccon Montréal 2022 by Claude Chl, on Flickr

Walking the furry one. Tin house court | Le Maison de Fer Blanc plaza at Ottawa's By-Ward Market. Summer 2022 by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

The first jewel, Alice Winant, 1973 by art_inthecity, on Flickr

Sunlife, Montreal by Phototasticbloom Productions, on Flickr

Workers aren't returning to the office as fast as other countries. Maybe that's why we aren't having major outbreaks in Toronto. by A Great Capture, on Flickr

Griffin' / Lachine canal, by night by Hugo Kermabon-Bobinnec, on Flickr

Nights in Montreal's downtown Canada by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

2021-04_D81_0740_20220101 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

Montreal QC by Maurice P., on Flickr

Old Town of Montreal Quebec by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

220514 Montréal - vue du Parc Jean Drapeau -3079 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

New Day Dawn by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr

Federal Montreal by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

2021-09_D81_2025_20220407 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

View on Montreal by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

33.BeforeParade.Fierte.MTL.7August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

23.BeforeParade.Fierte.MTL.7August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

34a.PlaceEmilieGamelin.MTL.4August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

07.STM.Beaudry.MTL.7August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

_8076999 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2021-04_D81_0740_20220101 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

DSC04186 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

DSC00288 by Kathirsan Pathmanathan, on Flickr

An evening in Montreal by Guillaume Doyen, on Flickr

The city of Montreal by vladimir valiente, on Flickr

220721 Pont Arthur Sauvé (1949 et 2010) -5475 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Mount-Royal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Montreal Skycrapers by Night by Hugo Kermabon-Bobinnec, on Flickr

DSC00099 by Jeremiah, on Flickr

Montreal QC by Maurice P., on Flickr

Montreal QC by Maurice P., on Flickr

2021-09_D81_2311_20220517 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

2021-04_D81_0741_20220103NB6 by Réal Filion, on Flickr

Vamp by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Passing through by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

Flowing Lines by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

Bikers by YM_T, on Flickr

DSCF4523 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

View from Belvédère Kondiaronk, Montreal, Canada by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Bike ride with happy ending. by Miet, on Flickr

DSC04284 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

DSC04290 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

DSC04296 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

DSC04298 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

DSC04613 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge by Franklyn Wu, on Flickr

DSC04681 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr

Cercle by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Back Streets of Montreal - Day Walkers by G. Lamar, on Flickr

Des fleurs pour la rue Clark / Flowers for Clark Street by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr

_8087022 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr

14.Night.GayVillage.MTL.6August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

138.March.Fierte.MTL.7August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

03.STM.Beaudry.MTL.7August2022 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr

15a.Day.GayVillage.MontrealQC.5August2022 (2) by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

08-13-22 Saturday in the City 06 by derek.kolb, on Flickr

Ice and fire by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

DSC04613 by alex.vancomerbeck2, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

Punched city by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr

The Sun Life Building, Montreal by Alex L, on Flickr

Bridges by Hugo Kermabon-Bobinnec, on Flickr

DSC00287 by Kathirsan Pathmanathan, on Flickr

Montreal by Bespalov Jack, on Flickr

Super Moon over Montreal by Sam Gillman, on Flickr

Amazone by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8248 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

22062 Jour de la Fête Nationale du Québec à Montréal -8307 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

Montreal Caribbeans by Svetlana Kartashyan, on Flickr

Many Faces of Montreal by Paul McFetridge, on Flickr

00495-142 by Guy Provost, on Flickr

Field of dreams by .sl., on Flickr

Stern by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------

